# Et dire que j'ai raté ça !



## macmarco (10 Août 2006)

Parfois, on arrive trop tard, on n'&#233;tait pas l&#224;, la f&#234;te s'est d&#233;roul&#233;e sans nous, restent juste les tables encombr&#233;es, les verres renvers&#233;s, les bouteilles vides, les m&#233;gots, les papiers gras, les boules en papier &#233;cras&#233;es parterre.
On n'a plus qu'&#224; se consoler et rire quand m&#234;me un peu en regardant les photos o&#249; l'on voit le vieux tonton tr&#232;s digne d'habitude, visiblement rond comme une queue de pelle !

...


Moi, l&#224;, j'ai rat&#233; &#231;a : *RICOdesBOIS versus Les MacG Bad Webies* ! :rateau:


Si vous avez des perles des forums(MacG) &#224; nous faire d&#233;couvrir ou red&#233;couvrir, laissez-nous un petit lien et peut-&#234;tre un petit commentaire, mais pas trop de blabla, on vous en sera &#233;ternellement reconnaissant !  


Allez, &#224; vous !


----------



## La mouette (11 Août 2006)

IL va être difficile à battre le *Rico*


----------



## cameleone (11 Août 2006)

Bah, moi j'aime bien aussi l*a recherche du bénévole perdu*... et là, avec un peu de chance et si l'on se dépêche, on n'arrivera pas trop tard


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Août 2006)

.... Merde, mon froc! :rose: :rateau: 

Merci Marco. moi aussi j'étais passé à côté... Hmmmmmmpffffff


----------



## Macounette (11 Août 2006)

marco            ou comment terminer une journ&#233;e fadasse par un fou-rire incontr&#244;l&#233; 

dommage qu'on puisse pas bouler vert toute une discussion


----------



## Bilbo (11 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Moi, là, j'ai raté ça : *RICOdesBOIS versus Les MacG Bad Webies* ! :rateau:


Je crains que son Altitude n'apprécie guère qu'on déterre un sujet qu'elle a fermé. Mais baste, tu verras bien si tu survis. 

Pour en revenir à ta demande (il doit y en avoir un paquet des fils comme ça dans la cave du Bar, mais baste), mon préféré. 

À+


----------



## Momo-du-56 (11 Août 2006)

MERCI MARCO !!!!!!!


J'avais commenc&#233; la journ&#233;e avec quelques tracas mais l'ai termin&#233;e les larmes aux yeux ... tellement je riais !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2006)

L'incontournable discussion adressée aux mononeuronaux  Excellente lecture


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> .... Merde, mon froc! :rose: :rateau:
> 
> Merci Marco. moi aussi j'étais passé à côté... Hmmmmmmpffffff


S'il te pla&#238;t, ne fais pas l'innocent. Texte en rouge et en majuscules, on t'a reconnu.


----------



## macmarco (11 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> S'il te plaît, ne fais pas l'innocent. Texte en rouge et en majuscules, on t'a reconnu.





Traître !!!!    


Merci tout le monde pour les liens !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

Oula !!! vous tombez dans mon giron l&#224; !!! D&#232;s que j'aurai le temps, je vais les recenser. Y'aura de quoi en mettre un par jour pendant un moment


----------



## fredintosh (11 Août 2006)

&#8226; On n'a pas de p&#233;trole, mais on a des id&#233;es...

&#8226; d'extr&#234;mement critique (malheureusement, les posts de son cr&#233;ateur ont &#233;t&#233; effac&#233;s ) _suivi de_ De pire en pire...

&#8226; Allo, Jacques Chirac ?

&#8226; hy touti ici npoisyka j'ai des pbs

&#8226; J'ouvre iChat... pas grand chose ne se passe...

&#8226; Cherche en vain une r&#233;ponse.

&#8226; La notion de groupe d'&#233;tude pluridisciplinaire est-elle une solution &#224; la complexit&#233;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Août 2006)

Il est d'ailleurs bien dommage que ****leretour ait &#233;t&#233; effac&#233;, du coup. 




_edit : je me doutais que Backcat allait r&#233;agir. Quel Teigneux. _


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2006)

Non. Non, non. Vraiment pas.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

>  Cherche en vain une réponse.



Celui là est énorme 
Je voudrais faire pareil


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Août 2006)

Celui l&#224;, ll est tout frais!


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

Trop tard, Ed, l'Amok au caddie a d&#233;gaz&#233;.


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Celui là, ll est tout frais!




Mince !
Pas eu le tenps de répondre !!! :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Août 2006)

C'est que l'Amok est rapide.


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est que l'Amok est rapide.





En fait, il doit être abonné à ce sujet !!


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

V&#233;rifions :


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Vérifions :




Rahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est que l'Amok est rapide.



Normal : dans "supermodérateur" il y a modérateur, mais aussi "super"


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2006)

et de bonnes roues aux fauteuils......


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2006)

et hop


----------



## fredintosh (15 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et hop


   
C'est pas vrai, il a recommencé ! :rateau: 
J'aime bien ta réponse, Supermoquette.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Août 2006)

Ce fil, c'est un peu comme ouvrir son journal régional le matin et filer directement à la page avis de décès pour se détendre, une bonne tasse de café à la main.... Les petits plaisirs simples de la vie ... :love: :love:


----------



## kanako (16 Août 2006)

je sens que je vais adorer ce fil !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

Un autre. :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Août 2006)

Alors &#231;a oui, c'est de la bonne id&#233;e de fil!! 

   

En ce moment justement, j'en loupe pas mal (en fait, je les loupe tous) et j'avoue, je ne parcours que les fils ferm&#233;s d&#233;s la premi&#232;re page, quand je passe... Et je ressens exactement ce que d&#233;crit Marco. 

D'ailleurs j'avais ouvert un fil la-dessus, pour r&#233;clamer publiquement la r&#233;ouverture des sujets poucrates ferm&#233;s avant qu'on ait eu le temps de dire sa connerie. 

C'&#233;tait une excellente id&#233;e, pourtant il a &#233;t&#233; ferm&#233; tr&#232;s vite lui aussi...
Bizarre... 

Bref...
L&#224; je viens de voir celui-l&#224; et je me suis encore dit "ah merde, j'arrive trop tard"

C'est con, j'aurais bien eu deux, trois trucs &#224; dire...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Et encore... si vous saviez... Le plus dr&#244;le, c'est g&#233;n&#233;ralement ce qu'on re&#231;oit en mp suite &#224; la fermeture ! Mais bon. La nettiquette, tout &#231;a. Je peux rien dire. :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je peux rien dire. :rateau:



Même si on couche?  

Rooh allez, j'te prête Ed en échange d'un ou deux MP marrants! 


...
Oh non, tiens, j'te l'donne.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Eh oh !!!! Je le reprends pas ! J'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu un mal de chien &#224; m'en d&#233;barrasser, c'est pas pour me le rechopper &#224; la premi&#232;re occase. C'est pire que la chtouille ce truc. Quand tu l'as plus, il se pourrait que tu l'aies encore...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Août 2006)

Pas mieux que le pustuleux  ... 

Il me faut même avouer un certain plaisir à lire les fils fermés, je commence d'ailleurs souvent ma promenade dans un (sous) forum après quelques jours d'abscence en priorité par ces discussions cadenassées... je rêve parfois de pouvoir y rajouter une petite contribution...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> M&#234;me si on couche?
> 
> Rooh allez, j'te pr&#234;te Ed en &#233;change d'un ou deux MP marrants!
> 
> ...






			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh !!!! Je le reprends pas ! J'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu un mal de chien &#224; m'en d&#233;barrasser, c'est pas pour me le rechopper &#224; la premi&#232;re occase. C'est pire que la chtouille ce truc. Quand tu l'as plus, il se pourrait que tu l'aies encore...



Ouiiiiiiii?!?  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head futur porte-bonheur a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiiii?!?  :love:



Et cette fois-ci, visez bien ! Juste entre les deux oreilles !


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux que le pustuleux  ...
> 
> Il me faut même avouer un certain plaisir à lire les fils fermés, je commence d'ailleurs souvent ma promenade dans un (sous) forum après quelques jours d'abscence en priorité par ces discussions cadenassées... je rêve parfois de pouvoir y rajouter une petite contribution...



Backcat, on met en place un système paypal pour les fils que l'on ferme ?!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Ah ! Enfin un peu de bon sens  &#199;a pour une bonne id&#233;e....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Backcat, on met en place un système paypal pour les fils que l'on ferme ?!


J'ach&#232;te.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> J'achète.



étonnant pour un vendu ! :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (16 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Backcat, on met en place un système paypal pour les fils que l'on ferme ?!


Une newsletter associée à un abonnement. Je suis sûr que moyennant une commission raisonnable Benjamin saurait mettre ça en place. 

À+


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

J'en ai discut&#233; avec 2 ou 3 autres &#233;nerv&#233;s du forum. A priori, y'a du monde au portillon.


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2006)

Si on met des liens, on touche aussi une com' &#224; chaque clic ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Si on met des liens, on touche aussi une com' &#224; chaque clic ?


Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a moyen de gagner de l'argent avec Internet.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Si on met des liens, on touche aussi une com' à chaque clic ?



S'il en reste


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2006)




----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a moyen de gagner de l'argent avec Internet.


Ouais, va y avoir une seconde bulle internet rien qu'à cause de MacG.


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'incontournable discussion adressée aux mononeuronaux  Excellente lecture



Bonsoir tout le monde !

Un grand merci pour cette lecture... mais suivre le fil de cette discussion pour mono... Je sais pas lire:rose:, alors j'ai pas compris ce qu'il voulait dire l'autre pompeux ....

Mais c'était sympa quand même...
:love:


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Celui là, ll est tout frais!



Amok a été sympa sur ce coup là... J'aurais été moins cool...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2006)

On s'en fout de ce que tu aurais été.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Août 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:
			
		

> Amok a été sympa sur ce coup là... J'aurais été moins cool...



Oui en effet, ceci dit, on est pas tous toujours d'accord avec Amok...   :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (17 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Oui en effet, ceci dit, on est pas tous toujours d'accord avec Amok...   :rateau:


Moi si, toujours. Même là. 

À+

P.S. Ça va être dur de me battre dans le concours du plus grand lèche-botte.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Moi si, toujours. Même là.
> 
> À+
> 
> P.S. Ça va être dur de me battre dans le concours du plus grand lèche-botte.


Crois-tu?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Août 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Moi si, toujours. Même là.
> 
> À+
> 
> P.S. Ça va être dur de me battre dans le concours du plus grand lèche-botte.



Ha ben en ce qui concerne ce fil et plus particulièrement le dernier post, je suis entièrement d'accord avec Amok...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2006)

Celui-l&#224; est pas mal non plus


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là est pas mal non plus



Il se défent bien ce fil...


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Oui en effet, ceci dit, on est pas tous toujours d'accord avec Amok...   :rateau:



Mais j'espère bien !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2006)

Le fil du jour. 


_Ah oui, aussi, je tiens &#224; dire que je suis toujours d'accord avec Amok. Surtout quand il a tord. On appelle &#231;a la solidarit&#233; interg&#233;n&#233;rationnelle. _


----------



## Bilbo (17 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Ah oui, aussi, je tiens à dire que je suis toujours d'accord avec Amok. Surtout quand il a tord. On appelle ça la solidarité intergénérationnelle. _


Heu finalement en terme de lèche-bottes, j'ai trouvé mon égal. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (17 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Celui-l&#224; est pas mal non plus


Faut pas se moquer des admins comme &#231;a, surtout sur les terres de DarKOrange. 

&#192;+


----------



## r e m y (17 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a moyen de gagner de l'argent avec Internet.


 
Je crois que je vais r&#233;activer mon compte PayPal moi!!! 

Faudrait aussi fixer le tarif permettant d'obtenir communication des textes supprim&#233;s
car sur ces fils (dont certains sont de v&#233;ritables morceaux de bravoure... en passant, encore Merci &#224; RicodesBois), tomber sur
"message supprim&#233; par .... - motif H.S."
est d'un frustrant !  

C'est comme une bonne blague dont on serait priv&#233; de la chute!


----------



## jeromemac (18 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais réactiver mon compte PayPal moi!!!
> 
> Faudrait aussi fixer le tarif permettant d'obtenir communication des textes supprimés
> car sur ces fils (dont certains sont de véritables morceaux de bravoure... en passant, encore Merci à RicodesBois), tomber sur
> ...


certain qu'ils gagneraient plein d'argent avec ça


----------



## naas (18 Août 2006)

et michel nascar ?


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais r&#233;activer mon compte PayPal moi!!!
> 
> Faudrait aussi fixer le tarif permettant d'obtenir communication des textes supprim&#233;s
> car sur ces fils (dont certains sont de v&#233;ritables morceaux de bravoure... en passant, encore Merci &#224; RicodesBois), tomber sur
> ...


 
Une frustration encore plus grande m'accueille ce matin....

Je retourne sur un fil de grande tenue initi&#233; il y a quelques jours, et l&#224;... je constate qu'un certain "Dos Jones" (bien connu il y a quelques d&#233;cenies de la communaut&#233; Apple II  ) s'est permis de faire une superbe blague bien vaseuse et de s'empresser aussi sec de fermer le fil... emp&#234;chant toute surench&#232;re!

Je trouve &#231;a TRES petit.....:hein: 

Dites-moi vite o&#249; envoyer mes 2 euros pour obtenir la r&#233;ouverture imm&#233;diate de ce fil gastronomico-touristico-culturelo-historico-europ&#233;o-apple&#233;en


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)

D&#233;j&#224;, faudrait donner le lien. C'est pas charitable l&#224;...


----------



## kanako (18 Août 2006)

Mince, encore perdu une occasion (de plus) de poster des conneries&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2006)

no comprendo
D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un peut l'aider, ça m'arrangerait, parce moi, je sèche...


----------



## fredintosh (19 Août 2006)

Allez, un petit calembour...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2006)

merci Macmarco pour ce thread, détente assurée de bon matin 
Des idées à relever pour les sketchs de nos humoristes français, des fois qu'ils lisent macgé


----------



## macmarco (19 Août 2006)

Mieux vaut tard que jamais.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2006)

Après l'ipod U2 le Macbook Freddy


----------



## naas (19 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> et michel nascar ?


par exemple


----------



## fredintosh (20 Août 2006)

Vente flash : fil à flood (durée limitée)


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2006)

Ce n'est pas un fil &#224; flood, ce n'est juste rien. Mais rien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

Le vide n'a que la place qu'on lui donne et qu'on lui reconnaît...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> je sens que je vais adorer ce fil !



C'est vrai que dans le Doubs, y'a pas grand chose pour les jeunes...


----------



## kanako (20 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que dans le Doubs, y'a pas grand chose pour les jeunes...



Arrête, dans le haut doubs, le jura ou la haute saone ouais y a rien, mais Besançon, ça bouge ! (tu critiques pas ma ville !  )

D'ailleurs en ce moment y a l'aes bisontine...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

D'ailleurs, ne dit-on pas : "Dans le Doubs, abstiens-toi" ? &#199;a va te faire du bien quelques mois dans la capitale des Flandres


----------



## iNano (20 Août 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, dans le haut doubs, le jura ou la haute saone ouais y a rien, mais Besançon, ça bouge ! (tu critiques pas ma ville !  )
> 
> D'ailleurs en ce moment y a l'aes bisontine...


Euh, je ne voudrais pas dire... mais tu peux me rappeler où elle a atterri, l'AES Besançon?? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, ne dit-on pas : "Dans le Doubs, abstiens-toi" ? Ça va te faire du bien quelques mois dans la capitale des Flandres



_je dois être vieux jeu, j'ai toujours préféré Pontarlier à Besançon, jamais aimé Besançon... dis si c'est toi qui embauche Chaton, je veux bien venir à Rijsel moi... aussi.  _


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

Tu seras toujours le bienvenu R&#233;mi


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2006)

tant que tu ne te *Faches* pas...  



ps : je me lasse : ya pas assez de murs en brique rouge ici...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, dans le haut doubs, le jura ou la haute saone ouais y a rien, mais Besançon, ça bouge ! (tu critiques pas ma ville !  )



C'est bon, c'est bon... J'y ai assez traîné...


----------



## macmarco (20 Août 2006)

En attendant, z'auriez pas un petit lien ?


----------



## cameleone (21 Août 2006)

Tiens, ça faisait longtemps...


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, ne dit-on pas : "Dans le Doubs, abstiens-toi" ? Ça va te faire du bien quelques mois dans la capitale des Flandres


 

non l'expression exacte est "Dans le Doubs, absinthe-toi!"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Août 2006)

Ce n'est qu'un au revoir.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

T'es hors-sujet Ed !!!! Je le laisse ouvert expr&#232;s !!!! il n'est pas rat&#233;, donc !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Août 2006)

Merci &#224; toi pour ta grande indulgence. 

Disons que le sujet a l&#233;g&#232;rement d&#233;riv&#233;. C'est un peu le point de rendez-vous... on se retrouve l&#224; avant d'aller poster des conneries choses intelligentes trucs.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

C'est un devoir que d'intervenir dans ce fil... Tout le monde doit avoir quelque chose &#224; dire &#224; ce bon reineman...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ... Tout le monde doit avoir quelque chose à dire à ce bon reineman...



Ha mais je lui ai déjà dit... et apparemment il a bien reçu mon message...


----------



## rezba (22 Août 2006)

Heureusement qu'il existe cette r&#233;f&#233;rence, au fond de ce fil frustrant, dans lequel nous d&#233;couvrons tant de p&#233;pites que nous ne pouvons que regarder mais pas toucher.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il existe cette référence, au fond de ce fil frustrant, dans lequel nous découvrons tant de pépites que nous ne pouvons que regarder mais pas toucher.



Ne confonds pas frustrer et activer le désir  Regarde ce post, long et bien écrit, plein de ta substantifique moelle dans lequel tu as déchargé ton trop-plein d'amour, il n'existerait pas sans ce fil. Cela dit que ta libido "postière" soit encore loin d'être éteinte, je n'en doute pas  Alors on va dire que les fils suivants te seront agréables  Remercions macmarco


----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2006)

Michel Nascar l'int&#233;grale:

Intelligence Artificielle
Raisonner Intelligennement
Raisonner a partir d'un cas
SOS Plan&#232;te
SOS Nascar
La Terre

C'est du caviar. 

Un jour faudra que je fasse l'int&#233;grale de Tibo: je comprend jamais un traitre mot de ses posts


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Michel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai re&#231;u un avertissement de la direction de mac generation que mes propos sont obcures.
> J'en suit d&#233;sol&#233;... Je suis Quebecois...


Evidemment, quand on a dit &#231;a, on a tout dit  
Je vous ressortirais bien ce qu'il avait commis "chez nous", en bas, mais bon. &#199;a a un c&#244;t&#233; fastidieux que j'aimerais vous &#233;viter quand m&#234;me.

Fabuleux.


----------



## fredintosh (22 Août 2006)

Quelqu'un a du Doliprane® ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Août 2006)

Michel... ou es tu Michel... tu nous manques Michel... je connais tes fils par coeur... reviens s'il te plait... fais nous rire encore...  :love: :love: 



			
				 Micheeeeeeeeeel a dit:
			
		

> LA TERRE - LA NATURE - LA MER ÉGALE: LA PLANETE D'UN BLEU ET BLANC
> 
> LA LUNE quelle soit Blanche ou Noire est le Miroir du SOLEIL
> 
> ...



Aux editions "JC VanDamme"...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2006)

Ouais. Le rapprochement est &#233;vident. Ils sont issus de la m&#234;me souche. Tous les deux des fruits du ch&#234;ne...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2006)

> On parle juste d'intelligence qui est &#233;galer &#224; VIE intelligente et pour d&#233;finir l'intelligence il n'en demeure pas moins que c'est juste de la logique et du raisonnnement qui fait que c'est de la vie intelligente ce qui en r&#233;sulte.
> Et pour bien d&#233;finir la vie intelligente soit artificielle ou humaine comme r&#233;sultat final de ce qui en d&#233;coule est-que c'est juste par sa logique et son raisonnement qui la d&#233;termine que c'est de la vie intelligente.



 en tout cas, j'ai jamais vu qu'on utilisait un mot dans sa d&#233;finition :rateau:  Excellent :love: et c'est tout plein de redites :love: comme c'est mignon...

Cela dit vous avez compris vous ?  je comprends le Doc quand il dit que c'est le fils naturel qu'il aurait pu avoir avec Mackie :love:

Merci JPMiss pour ces perles :love: je pense pas que je les aurais vues sinon 

Jean-Claude a effectivement une rude concurrence


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2006)

*R&#233;sum&#233; des &#233;pisodes pr&#233;c&#233;dents :*

RICOdesBOIS versus Les MacG Bad Webies(Merci macmarco).

&#192; la recherche du b&#233;n&#233;vole perdu(Merci cameleone).

Kamikaze(Merci Bilbo).


&#192; l'attention des mononeuronaux(Merci TibomonG4).

 On n'a pas de p&#233;trole, mais [on a des id&#233;es*
d'extr&#234;mement critique*
De pire en pire*
Allo, Jacques Chirac ?*
hy touti ici npoisyka j'ai des pbs*
J'ouvre iChat... pas grand chose ne se passe*
Cherche en vain une r&#233;ponse*
La notion de groupe d'&#233;tude pluridisciplinaire est-elle une solution &#224; la complexit&#233;(*Merci fredintosh).

Aller sur mon forum sv ou comman vol&#233; une adresse MSN(Merci Ed_the_Head).

Promis, je le fer&#233; plus(Merci supermoquette).

a l attrntion de nicogala(Merci Ed_the_Head).

Incroyable!(Merci bobbynountchak).

Transformer son Mac en PC(Merci supermoquette).

es possible d'entre dans un ordi qui est sur la meme connection internet ?(Merci Ed_the_Head).

no comprendo*
D&#233;monstration par l'exemple(*Merci fredintosh)

Mieux vaut tard que jamais(Merci macmarco).

Le Macbook Freddy(Merci TibomonG4).

Incorrigibles(Merci fredintosh).

Ce n'est qu'un au revoir(Merci Ed_the_Head).

Michel Nascar l'int&#233;grale*:
Intelligence Artificielle
Raisonner Intelligennement
Raisonner a partir d'un cas
SOS Plan&#232;te
SOS Nascar
La Terre(*Merci jpmiss).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SVP, citez en ne supprimant que les balises [QUOTE ][/QUOTE ]et en laissant cette mention.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> je comprend jamais un traitre mot de ses posts



Vil flatteur :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vil flatteur :rose:



c'est réciproque apparemment !!!! :rateau:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2006)

Avant disparition définitive: les abdos flingue-dos? (avec de vrais morceaux de reineman dedans)


----------



## rezba (23 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avant disparition définitive: les abdos flingue-dos? (avec de vrais morceaux de reineman dedans)




C'est bien ce que je disais. Ce compte ne peut pas être effacé.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2006)

Des mois que j'vous l'dis !!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avant disparition définitive: les abdos flingue-dos? (avec de vrais morceaux de reineman dedans)



hum... je l'avais loupé celui là...    

effectivement, du caviar : 



			
				le boulet a dit:
			
		

> hein?..ca a l'air pas mal, mais j'vois pas trop la posture a adopter..tu veux dire, genre allongé en extension, comme pour faire une pompe mais avec les fesses qui font un angle droit par rapport au jambes? comme un toit, quoi?
> j'ai essayé...bah ca tire plutot dans les fessiers que sur les abdos, non?
> - nan sinon moi j'fais juste ca comme ça...pour bronzer beau dirons nous.


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2006)

ah la vache... et dire que j'ai loup&#233; ces morceaux d'antologies!



			
				JPMiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour les abdos je fais des bars parall&#232;les.
> :


 
et je ne parle pas des m&#233;rites compar&#233;s de la clarinette et de la trompette dizzie Gilepsienne!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2006)

Le fil du jour. 

Amok, tu nous laisses même pas le temps de jouer!  

_Edit : j'ai rien dit, c'est réouvert. Vive Amok. _


----------



## jpmiss (23 Août 2006)

En voil&#224; un tout frais (et pourtant il est bien mur d&#233;j&#224 

Edith: merde grill&#233; par la taupe ninja


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En voil&#224; un tout frais (et pourtant il est bien mur d&#233;j&#224


Comment je l'ai grill&#233; le jp.    


Tous avec moi : Bouuuh!


----------



## Amok (23 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Edit : j'ai rien dit, c'est réouvert. Vive Amok. _



Pour "_Vive Amok_", je suis d'accord mais pour le reste... Ce sujet n'a jamais été fermé. Tu vieillis, Choupinou !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour "_Vive Amok_", je suis d'accord mais pour le reste... Ce sujet n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; ferm&#233;. Tu vieillis, Choupinou !



:mouais:  Il tente, par sa fourberie habituelle, de te faire passer pour un grand m&#233;chant lui qui se prosterne si bien d'habitude. Conclusion :  c'est suspect. :mouais: Ed ? Tu as touch&#233; combien en nunchaku pour cette intervention ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  Il tente, par sa fourberie habituelle, de te faire passer pour un grand m&#233;chant lui qui se prosterne si bien d'habitude. Conclusion :  c'est suspect. :mouais: Ed ? Tu as touch&#233; combien en nunchaku pour cette intervention ?


Rien. Je suis mensualis&#233; maintenant.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2006)

Faut l'excuser, il est de Clermont...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut l'excuser, il est de Clermont...



Oui... afin d'abréger ses souffrances aussi... vous pouvez l'encourager ici , c'est encore ouvert... :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

&#199;a c'est pas charitable... Quand je pense qu'il caressait l'espoir de devenir mod&#233;rateur un jour


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2006)

Remarque, je connais des Suisses qui sont devenus modos, et pourtant...   



			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Oui... afin d'abr&#233;ger ses souffrances aussi... vous pouvez l'encourager ici , c'est encore ouvert... :sleep: :rateau:



_S'abonner &#224; la discussion_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est pas charitable... Quand je pense qu'il caressait l'espoir de devenir modérateur un jour



oui, ceci dit, certains modérateurs ont commencé "aussi bien" non ? ...


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Août 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut l'excuser, il est de Clermont...



Il y a un rapport cause - conséquences ...   :love: 
Il n'est pas vraiment de Clerm', mais plutôt de belgique


----------



## fredintosh (24 Août 2006)

Sur ce b&#234;tisier du code source, ils ont l'air de bien se marrer. Sauf que si comme moi, vous n'&#234;tes pas d&#233;veloppeur, cet humour risque de vous passer au dessus.
Mais pour les initi&#233;s, je pense que le concept est sympa. 

A voir en tous cas, ne serait-ce que pour le c&#244;t&#233; absurde du mec qui se marre en voyant une ligne de code. 
Avis aux floodeurs, soyez sympa, ne pourrissez pas leur fil, ils ont l'air de tellement s'amuser (je dis &#231;a sans ironie).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Août 2006)

Bienvenue sur Geekgeneration.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2006)

C'est absolument hors-sujet, si j'&#233;tais modo je s&#233;virais 


D&#233;noncez-le !


----------



## Amok (24 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce bêtisier du code source, ils ont l'air de bien se marrer. Sauf que si comme moi, vous n'êtes pas développeur, cet humour risque de vous passer au dessus.
> Mais pour les initiés, je pense que le concept est sympa.
> 
> A voir en tous cas, ne serait-ce que pour le côté absurde du mec qui se marre en voyant une ligne de code.
> Avis aux floodeurs, soyez sympa, ne pourrissez pas leur fil, ils ont l'air de tellement s'amuser (je dis ça sans ironie).




Alors là....


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors là....



On dirait une bouffe Pomme Grenette.


----------



## Picouto (24 Août 2006)

Ce fut court mais bon !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2006)

Bon. Quelqu'un conna&#238;t un bon v&#233;to ? Parce que l&#224;...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut court mais bon !



   ... il a une bonne tête de gagnant celui là en effet... à la lecture de certains de ses posts, j'ai envie de dire que c'est un peu un "Michel Nascar" Français...


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Août 2006)

Il me semble que ce sujet mérite un lien ici 
C'est encore ouvert ... profitez-en


----------



## Picouto (25 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que ce sujet mérite un lien ici
> C'est encore ouvert ... profitez-en


rhoooo pinaise


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> rhoooo pinaise



Ça s'appelle de la négociation


----------



## rezba (25 Août 2006)

En tout cas, il est d&#233;cid&#233;ment tr&#232;s bien, celui-l&#224;.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Août 2006)

utc, 3i&#232;me.


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Août 2006)

De l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'ouvrir un sujet 

utc, 4&#232;me


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, il est décidément très bien, celui-là.





En même temps, faut pas trop s'étonner, il est collectionneur.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2006)

Un compulsif... :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En m&#234;me temps, faut pas trop s'&#233;tonner, il est collectionneur.


 
Oui, ici il va vite collectionner des amis je pense...  




			
				Patoch a dit:
			
		

> Un compulsif...


 
En 2 mots alors...  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ici il va vite collectionner des amis je pense...



Et Dieu sait qu'avec des amis comme nous, tu n'as plus besoin d'ennemis...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et Dieu sait qu'avec des amis comme nous, tu n'as plus besoin d'ennemis...


 
Ha ben moi, quand je peux rendre service... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Il est attaqu&#233;, tout de m&#234;me... moi, il me fait peur par moments


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2006)

Tu es trop sensible.... Chaton.


----------



## fredintosh (27 Août 2006)

utc, etc.


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Août 2006)

Perso je n'ai pas raté ça


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Août 2006)

Mouarffff, ça promet


----------



## katelijn (27 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarffff, ça promet



Pourvue qu'on nous le laisse un peu


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarffff, &#231;a promet





			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Discussion sp&#233;cifi&#233; non valide ou supprim&#233;. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier le webmaster


C'&#233;tait tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant. Bien qu'un peu court.      :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

mmmmmhhh..... :mouais:
&#231;a s'engage bien.....


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut court mais bon !


En fait, non, ce ne fut pas si court, &#231;a fait une semaine que &#231;a dure, il a jou&#233; les prolongations...


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Août 2006)

R&#233;sum&#233; des &#233;pisodes pr&#233;c&#233;dents et &#224; venir :rateau:


----------



## rezba (28 Août 2006)

C'est marrant, le bleu de ton lien n'est pas tout &#224; fait bleu, je jurerais qu'il est vert tr&#232;s fonc&#233;, ou violet tr&#232;s clair. Je me demande si c'est pas un reglage de firefox qui merde.


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, le bleu de ton lien n'est pas tout à fait bleu, je jurerais qu'il est vert très foncé, ou violet très clair. Je me demande si c'est pas un reglage de firefox qui merde.




Mince, moi je le vois noir !!  :hein:


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mince, moi je le vois noir !!  :hein:


Chez moi, c'est bleu marine, mais si je m'&#233;loigne un peu, &#231;a devient plus fonc&#233;, et quand je suis &#224; 3 m&#232;tres, &#231;a devient illisible. Mon MacBook doit avoir un probl&#232;me de r&#233;glages.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

La r&#233;manence ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, c'est bleu marine, mais si je m'&#233;loigne un peu, &#231;a devient plus fonc&#233;, et quand je suis &#224; 3 m&#232;tres, &#231;a devient illisible. Mon MacBook doit avoir un probl&#232;me de r&#233;glages.


Tu parles! C'est encore pire chez moi. Si je passe le mulot dessus et que je clique, une nouvelle fen&#234;tre s'ouvre. 
Je m'empresse de la fermer, &#233;videmment. On ne sait jamais avec les virus.
Je crois que je vais ouvrir un sujet pour demander la raison de ce dysfonctionnement intol&#233;rable de MacG.


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles! C'est encore pire chez moi. Si je passe le mulot dessus et que je clique, une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre.
> Je m'empresse de la fermer, évidemment. On ne sait jamais avec les virus.


Quelqu'un sait comment faire pour désactiver cette fonction ?


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> La rémanence ?




C'est, est-ce, est-ce ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

Oui. Faut mettre utc dans ton ignore list. Comme tout le monde


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

pollueurs !!


----------



## katelijn (28 Août 2006)

Il recommence ...:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Il recommence ...:mouais:



Il te reste une boite de conserve? ....


----------



## katelijn (28 Août 2006)

yep ... j'y vais :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> yep ... j'y vais :love:



Déjà fermée ... 
Même pas eu le temps de répondre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2006)

Et feuque!!!! Il vient de se prendre une manchette derrière les oreilles par Gargamok... :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

trop tard !! ferm&#233;... finalement l'Amoque est rapide........


----------



## Amok (28 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> trop tard !! fermé... finalement l'Amoque est rapide........



Oui, il vient de toucher son déambulateur de course !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il vient de toucher son déambulateur de course !



Le Gordini?... Avec les bandes sur les côtés?...


----------



## fredintosh (28 Août 2006)

C'est pas vrai, ils ne d&#233;branchent jamais l'ADSL, &#224; l'asile psychiatrique ?

(je parlais d'utc, hein, pas de l'Amok )


----------



## Nobody (28 Août 2006)

Ouais. Il est fabuleux. Qu'ils nous le laissent encore un peu, c'est du caviar.

:love: :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (28 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Déjà fermée ...
> Même pas eu le temps de répondre



T'inquiétes ... il a eu sa conserve ... :love:


----------



## Nephou (28 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il vient de toucher son déambulateur de course !




Javais lu « son démantibuleur de Corse »


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Javais lu « son démantibuleur de Corse »



Ah, ouais... Le truc bidon qu'ils vendent sur la dernière page de Télé Poche® et qui a remplacé la Croix du Sud®?...
... Ça marche pas et tu peux toujours te gratter avec un oursin, tu ne seras pas remboursé...  
C'est la Société Scrucone et Fils de Calcatoggio qui commercialise cette merde... Tout le monde sait ici que c'est un attrappe-Pinzuti...


----------



## katelijn (28 Août 2006)

Ben là, utc s'occupe du wiki de macge  
Encore un truc qui va être foutue ..


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2006)

Trop tard


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard


Comme tu dis. Tu t'es fait griller d'une vingtaine de posts.


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis. Tu t'es fait griller d'une vingtaine de posts.



Je vieillis , mes plumes ne tiennent plus la pluie


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je vieillis , mes plumes ne tiennent plus la pluie



Avec toi en modo on aurait un peu plus de temps pour répondre


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2006)

j'crois QTC va venir aux bouffes du mois maintenant


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Avec toi en modo on aurait un peu plus de temps pour répondre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> j'crois QTC va venir aux bouffes du mois maintenant



Pensez à nous faire de belles photos... Ce n'est pas sale, c'est pour de l'Art... :love:


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2006)

Ben voyons !! 


  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il vient de toucher son déambulateur de course !



Oui, un modèle charmant, qui aime la cuisine asiatique mais pas le rosé...  :love:


----------



## Picouto (28 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;j&#224; ferm&#233;e ...
> M&#234;me pas eu le temps de r&#233;pondre


 nan jf il s'agit d'UTC pas DTC... pfffff :rateau:


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

He is everywhere


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> j'crois QTC va venir aux bouffes du mois maintenant


Va falloir penser à placer ça le mercredi soir alors... ça va commencer à se voir


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2006)

trop tard !!.....


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> trop tard !!.....



Caramba, encore loupé


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

Les enfants, au pire, c'est l'avant dernier. Au prochain, faudra non seulement &#234;tre rapide mais surtout en profiter, parce qu'il n'y en aura plus d'autre.


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, au pire, c'est l'avant dernier. Au prochain, faudra non seulement être rapide mais surtout en profiter, parce qu'il n'y en aura plus d'autre.



On peut mettre une balise sur son pseudo, j'ai peur de manquer la curée


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, au pire, c'est l'avant dernier. Au prochain, faudra non seulement &#234;tre rapide mais surtout en profiter, parce qu'il n'y en aura plus d'autre.


merde !! :mouais:

c'est marrant que ce gars l&#224; ne "fasse des vagues" que maintenant ?!..... il est tout de m&#234;me inscrit depuis presque 1 an !! 

c'est de la d&#233;mence passag&#232;re ?!....   



_P.S : et 1 kilo d'herbe &#224; chat (ou autre chose... je note !...) pour d&#233;tourner les yeux quelques mn pendant la cur&#233;e Chaton ?!....._  

 :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2006)

D'autant que le discours a un air de d&#233;j&#224; vu, mais _vraiment_ d&#233;j&#224; vu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que le discours a un air de déjà vu, mais _vraiment_ déjà vu


Dis-en plus à tonton Patoch' qui est bien vieux et n'a plus toute sa tête... :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que le discours a un air de déjà vu, mais _vraiment_ déjà vu


tu veux dire, celui dont "on doit pas dire le nom" ?!....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2006)

Noooooooon!!!!!!!.... Luiiiiiiiii???....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

Non. C'est la premi&#232;re chose que j'ai tent&#233; de savoir. &#199;a ne correspond pas.

Par contre, je vous l'accorde : c'est du m&#234;me niveau.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2006)

Rhâââââââ! Dommage...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _P.S : et 1 kilo d'herbe &#224; chat (ou autre chose... je note !...) pour d&#233;tourner les yeux quelques mn pendant la cur&#233;e Chaton ?!....._
> 
> :love:


non non  Je ne fume plus depuis longtemps  Mais on peut n&#233;gocier autour d'un verre le 16...


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Non. C'est la premi&#232;re chose que j'ai tent&#233; de savoir. &#199;a ne correspond pas.
> 
> Par contre, je vous l'accorde : c'est du m&#234;me niveau.


 son fr&#232;re, cousin, etc..... 

c'est presque pareil, je trouve juste qu'il a l'air de "planer" un peu plus que "l'autre".... 


de toute fa&#231;on : :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> non non  Je ne fume plus depuis longtemps  Mais on peut n&#233;gocier autour d'un verre le 16...


 &#231;a ne d&#233;pend pas enti&#232;rement de moi..... :mouais:
mais je fais le maximum pour venir...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2006)

De toute façon les deux puent grave de la tronche... Une espèce de fragrance Pétainiste assez proche de la daube...


----------



## fredintosh (29 Août 2006)

Bah, de toutes fa&#231;ons, quand on est collectionneur de timbres comme lui, je trouve &#231;a d&#233;j&#224; hautement suspect ! 

_La blague de trop :_ D'ailleurs, pas &#233;tonnant qu'il soit timbr&#233;, ha ha.


----------



## Patamach (29 Août 2006)

Il se passe des choses ici
Enfin pour les plus rapides ...


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Il se passe des choses ici
> Enfin pour les plus rapides ...



Il a un point rouge sur son T-shirt blanc


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Août 2006)

Inutile de s'acharner non plus, suffit &#233;ventuellement de "l'ignorer"... j'aime pas trop tirer sur l'ambulance finalement... quoique... lui, il donne quand m&#234;me envie ! ...


----------



## Patamach (29 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il a un point rouge sur son T-shirt blanc



Courrir nu après les filles dans les bois m'a donné un coeur d'acier.
D'ici à ce qu'il m'attrape ...


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2006)

Soyez sympas de ne pas flinguer dans l'oeuf  les sujets dont vous parlez ici. Si certains se pretent &#224; la d&#233;rive (je sais, c'est le bar), d'autres m&#233;ritent un peu plus d'attention, comme le dernier post&#233; dans ce pr&#233;sent fil, qui ne doit pas devenir un pilori. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Picouto (29 Août 2006)

Comme une parenth&#232;se dans une journ&#233;e bien terne ou une virgule dans une for&#234;t de point, il y a des liens (rencontre entre un retrait&#233; EDF et Pit&Rik) pas faciles &#224; faire :rateau: de temps en temps je relis et &#231;a me d&#233;tend !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ...rencontre entre un retrait&#233; EDF et Pit&Rik ...



c'est parfaitement r&#233;sum&#233;... c'est vrai qu'ils font un sacr&#233; num&#233;ro Jobi et Joba  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ... de temps en temps je relis et ça me détend !



Et ton kiki devient tout dur? ...


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et ton kiki devient tout dur? ...



Dis donc, Tu ne serais pas en train de te Sonnyboïser, toi ?!


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et ton kiki devient tout dur? ...



Y a pas de mal à se faire du bien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, Tu ne serais pas en train de te Sonnyboïser, toi ?!



Le blues, ça me les ride grave...


----------



## rezba (29 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Soyez sympas de ne pas flinguer dans l'oeuf les sujets dont vous parlez ici. Si certains se pretent à la dérive (je sais, c'est le bar), d'autres méritent un peu plus d'attention, comme le dernier posté dans ce présent fil, qui ne doit pas devenir un pilori. Merci d'avance.



Tu es en train de nous dire que tu ne voudrais pas que ce fil change de nom, et s'appelle : "ne ratez surtout pas ça ?"


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Août 2006)

La tentation est toujours grande cela dit :love:  (de ne pas les rater  )


----------



## rezba (29 Août 2006)

N'empêche que celui-là, je l'ai raté.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2006)

Ce sujet l&#224; m&#233;rite vraiment qu'on ne le rate pas.


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2006)

celui l&#224; est encore "_vierge_"....... 


&#233;dith : plus maintenant; le _"ninja fou_" est pass&#233;.....


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> celui là est encore "_vierge_".......



J'aurais aimé échapper à ça


----------



## r e m y (30 Août 2006)

Alors y'en a maintenant qui cr&#233;ent des fils sp&#233;cialement pour se retrouver ici!!!

Ca va tourner &#224; Video Gag ce truc!


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2006)

Faudrait mettre des regles au jeu sinon ca va tourner en n'importe quoi


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2006)

Puisque je vous dis que c'est moi le Ma&#238;tre !!!!


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait mettre des regles au jeu sinon ca va tourner en n'importe quoi



Celui qui retrouve deux de ses sujets, dans ce fil en prend pour 48h  ..et ainsi de suite ...


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Puisque je vous dis que c'est moi le Maître !!!!



Couché SM, va nettoyer tes fouets


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui retrouve deux de ses sujets, dans ce fil en prend pour 48h  ..et ainsi de suite ...


Et on le livre a Amok pour un supplice de l'iPod diffuse en live au Toubarvert  :love:


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et on le livre a Amok pour un supplice de l'iPod diffuse en live au Toubarvert  :love:



 t'es rude ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2006)

Cr&#233;er sp&#233;cialement un suplice de l'iSub, c'est possible?


----------



## N°6 (30 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui retrouve deux de ses sujets, dans ce fil en prend pour 48h  ..et ainsi de suite ...



Note : rechercher la liste des derniers sujets créés par La mouette...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Créer spécialement un suplice de l'iSub, c'est possible?



Pour les gourmandes tout est possible :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> t'es rude ...


Faut bien s'amuser non, plus on est fou, plus on rit :rateau:


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui retrouve deux de ses sujets, dans ce fil en prend pour 48h  ..et ainsi de suite ...



Règlement adopté.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

/pr&#233;-paf enabled


----------



## r e m y (30 Août 2006)

Moi je vous le dit... ce fil "Et dire que j'ai rat&#233; &#231;a" est en train de polluer l'ensemble des forums, y compris les plus techniques et s&#233;rieux! chacun y allant de son trip le plus d&#233;lirant pour &#234;tre s&#233;lectionn&#233; au Bar et participer au concours!!! :mouais: 

Regardez GandalfKiller par exemple... vous n'allez pas me dire qu'il pense vraiment ce qu'il dit dans ce fil, lui si cens&#233;, d'une intelligence largement au-del&#224; de la moyenne, dont les remarques sont habituellement si pertinente et tr&#244;le.... :rateau:

En plus il attaque en parlant de cuir, histoire de s'attirer le vote de sa majest&#233; SM !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Ah non !! je l'ai trouv&#233; en premier !!!! pff...


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vous le dit... ce fil "Et dire que j'ai rat&#233; &#231;a" est en train de polluer l'ensemble des forums, y compris les plus techniques et s&#233;rieux! chacun y allant de son trip le plus d&#233;lirant pour &#234;tre s&#233;lectionn&#233; au Bar et participer au concours!!!


Apparemment yanna qui croient vraiment qu'on peut y gagner quelque chose  une notoriete passagere, des coud'boules (verts ou rouges...), le prix du thread le plus ridicule, une scultpure ephemere de BackCat en papier mache...

Quoique... maintenant y a le PAF !  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Règlement adopté.


Et c'est r&#233;troactif? Parce que dans ce cas-l&#224;...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est rétroactif? Parce que dans ce cas-là...



Il est des choses qui ne peuvent être rétroactives  C'est comme si tu militais pour l'éradication du Paf... Or, le Paf est au modo ce que la languette est au Flamby


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...le Paf est au modo ce que la languette est au Flamby



C'est pas très gentil ça Tibo, associer les modos aux pots de flan  !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très gentil ça Tibo, associer les modos aux pots de flan  !


Comment &#231;a Amok et Backcat sont aussi mous que des flans?!?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> le Paf est au modo ce que la languette est au Flamby


Tu veux dire que si on leur tire sur le paf y'a une substance vagement gélatineuse qui coule?


----------



## fredintosh (30 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça Amok et Backcat sont aussi mous que des flans?!?


J'en connais deux qui se sont faits bannir pour moins que ça il y a quelques minutes...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Ah &#231;a... maintenant que tu sais que tu ne viens pas &#224; l'AEC, tu la ram&#232;nes, hein ? :mouais: Je t'aurai Fantomas ! JE T'AURAI !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que si on leur tire sur le paf y'a une substance vagement gélatineuse qui coule?



Le modo seul exerce la sentence dite du "Paf", mais on ne tire pas sur le Paf du modo pas plus que le modo ne tire le Paf d'autrui, jamais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ... mais on ne tire pas sur le *Paf* du modo pas plus que le modo ne tire le *Paf* d'autrui, jamais



Heuuuuuu.... Le *Paf* ; c'est bien le manche à grelots? ...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> mais on ne tire pas sur le Paf du modo


C'est Mackie qui va regretter son statut


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Ohhhhh ! &#231;a ! &#199;a c'est d&#233;j&#224; vu ! Je ne parlerai pas de WebO, ni d'Amok, ni de la Rezb'... encore moins d'admins comme la bengilli, ni de faux admins comme le Mackie (qui, c'est bien connu, s'est fait prendre par les corses, dont je vous rappelle, nous avons un repr&#233;sentant... :mouais: ) je ne vous en parlerai pas, non. Parce que j'ai ma pudeur et que la d&#233;cence me l'interdit. N'insistez pas. Mais enfin, je vous le dis : &#231;a se tire sinon la nouille au moins le PAF ! Pouvez en &#234;tre certain. Y'a m&#234;me des photos. Ils feraient m&#234;me &#231;a avec des belges qu'il para&#238;t...

Enfin, moi,je cautionne pas, hein. Evidemment...  C'est d&#233;gueulasse...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Août 2006)




----------



## Amok (30 Août 2006)

Le premier qui touche a mon PAF..... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu.... Le *Paf* ; c'est bien le manche à grelots? ...





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui touche a mon PAF..... :mouais:



Hmmmmm.... C'est bien ce que je pensais... :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (30 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmm.... C'est bien ce que je pensais... :mouais:




Mouhahahahaha                      

saleté vbulletin


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmm.... C'est bien ce que je pensais... :mouais:


Fais le malin, toi : tu m'as tripot&#233; le PAF toute la soir&#233;e, samedi dernier ! Pourtant, tu n'avais pas mang&#233; de Gingembre !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmm.... C'est bien ce que je pensais... :mouais:



N'empêche que sans l'indice de la languette !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Quand je vous l'disais... :beurk:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Curieusement, moi, ça m'excite.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fais le malin, toi : tu m'as tripot&#233; le PAF toute la soir&#233;e, samedi dernier ! Pourtant, tu n'avais pas mang&#233; de Gingembre !


   ... C'&#233;tait pas celui du Suisse? ... Confusion sous la table... :sick:

Mais alors... C'est pas non plus au concombre que je faisais du pied?... Tu m'excuseras aupr&#232;s de qui tu sais, alors...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais alors... C'est pas non plus au concombre que je faisais du pied?...



Ces sudistes, toujours dans l'exagèration


----------



## Amok (30 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... C'était pas celui du Suisse? ... Confusion sous la table... :sick:
> 
> Mais alors... C'est pas non plus au concombre que je faisais du pied?... Tu m'excuseras auprès de qui tu sais, alors...



Voilà : je vous laisse imaginer la vie dissolue du Corse. Une main sur la Suisse, un pied dans les Bouches du Rhone.


----------



## katelijn (30 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà : je vous laisse imaginer la vie dissolue du Corse. Une main sur la Suisse, un pied dans les Bouches du Rhone.



Parce que en plus tu ne sens rien?


----------



## Picouto (30 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà : je vous laisse imaginer la vie dissolue du Corse. Une main sur la Suisse, un pied dans les Bouches du Rhone.


Ca donne quoi vers Grenoble ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Il pleut du corse...  Fleuve Jaune qu'Il disait...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne quoi vers Grenoble ?



S&#251;rement &#224; peu pr&#232;s la m&#234;me chose que vers Saint-&#201;tienne ou la Chaise Doc


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

Paf le moustique ? paf le chien ? paf le chat ? 

paf l'autruche


----------



## katelijn (30 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> paf l'autruche



:afraid: C'est la vie au Château qui te fait ça?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: C'est la vie au Château qui te fait ça?



Ah ben puisque tu le dis il ne faut pas le rater


----------



## katelijn (30 Août 2006)

:mouais: pour l'instant ça ne bouge pas beaucoup, on croirait le caquetoir à la sortie de la messe :mouais:


----------



## katelijn (30 Août 2006)

Arriv&#233;e d'un sp&#233;cimen


----------



## Stargazer (30 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu.... Le *Paf* ; c'est bien le manche à grelots? ...



C'est aussi Pouffe A Frange ... Mais c'est pas vraiment le thème là, quoique ...


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Arrivée d'un spécimen



Déjà une admiratrice à ce que je vois.


----------



## r e m y (30 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Arrivée d'un spécimen



J'ai lu rapidement son CV... il dit qu'il est spécialiste MacOS X c'est bien ça? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu rapidement son CV... il dit qu'il est spécialiste MacOS X c'est bien ça? :rose:



on t'a déjà dit que ce n'était pas un os


----------



## katelijn (30 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu rapidement son CV... il dit qu'il est spécialiste MacOS X c'est bien ça? :rose:



hein?  ma cose ?:mouais: oui peut-être bien


----------



## fredintosh (30 Août 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on t'a déjà dit que ce n'était pas un os


Le sien a pourtant été souvent mis à jour, apparemment.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2006)

automod&#233;ration...


----------



## katelijn (30 Août 2006)

Ben la cueillette a été fructueuse, non ? Tout le monde a mélangé les pédales


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2006)

2 sujets sympathiques.... 

 

neumber ouane (_qui peut avec imagination devenir un sujet "d'anthologie" _).... 


neumber tou.... le ouèbe utile par notre "ami".....    

bug de 4 heure.... 

bug de 4 heure.... 

bug de 4 heure.... 

bug de 4 heure....


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> neumber tou.... le ouèbe utile par notre "ami".....



Un peut d'indulgence, le pauvre, il est nouveau faut qu'il fasse sont trou.  

(Et pas trop profond s'il vous plaît.      )  



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> (X4) bug de 4 heure....



Flood oui.


----------



## fredintosh (31 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Un peut d'indulgence, le pauvre, il est nouveau faut qu'il fasse sont trou.


Non, il n'est pas nouveau. &#199;a va faire 1 an qu'il est inscrit, il a plus d'un message par jour &#224; son actif.

Sur un plan strictement objectif, utc est moins nioub que beaucoup d'entre nous (&#224; commencer par moi, mais un peu plus de messages, c'est vrai :rose: :rateau: ). 

Bon, son dernier fil est pas si mal que &#231;a, m&#234;me si c'est un peu fourre-tout...
Quelques liens int&#233;ressants, mais de l&#224; &#224; mettre la m&#233;t&#233;o de yahoo ou les pages jaunes... 

Pourquoi pas www.google.com, tant qu'il y est ?


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> 2 sujets sympathiques....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, on va lui poster tous nos MP ....


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Non, il n'est pas nouveau. &#199;a va faire 1 an qu'il est inscrit, il a plus d'un message par jour &#224; son actif.
> 
> Sur un plan strictement objectif, utc est moins nioub que beaucoup d'entre nous (&#224; commencer par moi, mais un peu plus de messages, c'est vrai :rose: :rateau: ).
> 
> ...


J'avais pas vu qu'il &#233;tait l&#224; depuis presque un an...  :rose:  :rateau:

D&#233;sol&#233;.  

Bon j'ai une excuse quand m&#234;me...je suis un canard.   (Avec un *A*.     )


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

Y' a t'il un psy dans la salle?:hosto:


----------



## rezba (31 Août 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Y' a t'il un psy dans la salle?:hosto:


Malheureusement, le dernier qui a eu cette ambition-l&#224; a fini par partir, d&#233;gout&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> neumber ouane (_qui peut avec imagination devenir un sujet "d'anthologie" _)....


Oh, ben tiens, j'ai raté celui-là, dommage. 
M'enfin bon... Question de nioube tout ça.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Août 2006)

l'Amok vient de me bannir du dernier sujet d'UTC sur l'internet (formidable, ce sujet). 


Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de lui faire passer un petit message de ma part?


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de lui faire passer un petit message de ma part?


Entre membres de la horde on est l&#224; pour s'entraider.
Mais d&#233;pche, je sens que je vais pas tarder &#224; d&#233;gager aussi  

Edit: Trop tard!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Entre membres de la horde on est l&#224; pour s'entraider.
> Mais d&#233;pche, je sens que je vais pas tarder &#224; d&#233;gager aussi
> 
> Edit: Trop tard!


Merci bien, confr&#232;re de la Horde.
Dis lui simplement que je l'ai toujours trouv&#233; plus sympa que Backcat. &#231;a devrait le faire enrager.
 


Et que vive la Horde!


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Août 2006)

besoin d'aide


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Hop ! Un de moins !


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

Et voil&#224;! Ca recommence!

Les modos c'est des fachos!


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà! Ca recommence!
> 
> Les modos c'est des fachos!



Oui, c'est tout à fait exact, et bien pire encore !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

C'est ici le coin des bannis ? Salut camarades d'infortune ! 

_Bon, je vais finalement tondre cette pelouse on dirait..._


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Août 2006)

humm... il ya une petite place pour moi ?   

Bon, j'ai 2 ou 3 truc à finir aussi...


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2006)

Bon, en rang par deux !


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en rang par deux !



un posteur (ayant demander l'anonymat) me fait faire une remarque vis a vis de ce mettre en rang


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un posteur (ayant demander l'anonymat) me faire une remarque vis a vis de ce mettre en rang



Du caviar! :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Août 2006)

De retour. 

Faudrait demander &#224; Benjamin qu'il mette une petite animation, ce serait plus sympa. 
Parce que : 





			
				Vbull a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'&#234;tes pas autoris&#233; &#224; participer &#224; cette discussion



C'est un peu chiant...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Faudra t'y faire...


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un posteur (ayant demander l'anonymat) me fait faire une remarque vis a vis de ce mettre en rang


 
Giorgio encore????


----------



## Patamach (31 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Giorgio encore????



C'est un point de vue.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Faudra t'y faire...


J'ai vu, c'est beaucoup mieux. 
Et puis je m'en fous, c'est un fil tout pourri.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

jalouse !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Nephou... Comme il a trop rat&#233; la fermeture du fil d'utc !...


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nephou... Comme il a trop raté la fermeture du fil d'utc !...






> Message vBulletin
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil.



il commence a me courir ce docevil :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Oh purée .... :affraid:

Et y'en a eut beaucoup des utc and cie ?


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2006)

on esp&#232;re pas


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on espère pas



Je les ai tous ratés c'est ça


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai tous ratés c'est ça



d'autres viendront


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> d'autres viendront




C'est malheureusement sûr et certain... :mouais:

Bon. Au boulot.
J'ai bien envie de le rouvrir au public quand même... A voir.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est malheureusement sûr et certain... :mouais:
> 
> Bon. Au boulot.
> J'ai bien envie de le rouvrir au public quand même... A voir.


Oui oui rouvre le !!!!


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2006)

je viens de trouver des grosses saloperie a y mettre :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (...) J'ai bien envie de le rouvrir au public quand même... A voir.


 _Torquemada_ !! 


  :love:


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est malheureusement sûr et certain... :mouais:
> 
> Bon. Au boulot.
> J'ai bien envie de le rouvrir au public quand même... A voir.



Oui, oui la Saint Martin au mois d'aout !!


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Août 2006)

Vous n'êtes que des tortionnaires.


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _Torquemada_ !!
> 
> 
> :love:



Pas du tout:mouais:  

C'est Bartolomé de las Casas :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Ouais.. deux minutes quand m&#234;me... C'est que j'en ai &#224; dire.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.. deux minutes quand même... C'est que j'en ai à dire.


Sujet, verbe, complément. Et je t'en prie, fais des phrases courtes.


----------



## katelijn (31 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.. deux minutes quand même... C'est que j'en ai à dire.



Prends ton temps ...:love: :love: :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Août 2006)

Don't miss it


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

J'ai abandonn&#233; finalement  D&#233;sol&#233;. Mais l'acharnement th&#233;rapeutique, c'est pas toujours tr&#232;s judicieux. J'ai conclus courtement, sans rouvrir.
&#199;a ira pour l'instant


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Oh purée .... :affraid:
> 
> Et y'en a eut beaucoup des utc and cie ?




Il y a des choses qui font comprendre d'autres choses...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Hors-sujet.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2006)

hors concours même...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je ne l'avais pas vu &#231;ui-l&#224;, il est splendide, vraiment !



C'est lui qui &#233;tait all&#233; se plaindre sur Mbidouille, qu'un certain sonnyboy voulait lui tomber le futal !! :mouais:   :love: :love:

Il est m&#233;chant ce sonny quand m&#234;me...  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sonny Garçon ?



sonny bad boy... lui même


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2006)

Attention &#231;a va aller tr&#232;s vite


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Attention ça va aller très vite



salopard, tu y a penser avant moi


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> salopard, tu y a penser avant moi


Je pense TOUJOURS avant toi Mackie. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

Ben d&#233;j&#224;, tu PENSES...  

En tout cas, je ne peux pas d&#233;gainer l&#224;-bas. Dommage.


----------



## Stargazer (1 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben déjà, tu PENSES...
> 
> En tout cas, je ne peux pas dégainer là-bas. Dommage.



A croire qu'il choisit exprès les forums où tu peux pas t'amuser avec lui ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2006)

L'allocution film&#233;e du Ma&#238;tre du Ch&#226;teau, *ce jour &#224; 21 heures.*


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'allocution du Maître du Château, *ce jour à 21 heures.*



ta intérêt a couler le dernier sujet d'utc d'ic la :love:


----------



## katelijn (1 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> A croire qu'il choisit exprès les forums où tu peux pas t'amuser avec lui ...



Et c'est pas finie, il vient d'annoncer un nouveau fil a venir ... :mouais: Les horaires a les
quelles il sévit sont vers midi et vers 18 h ...  Une idée?


----------



## fredintosh (1 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pas finie, il vient d'annoncer un nouveau fil a venir ... :mouais: Les horaires a les
> quelles il sévit sont vers midi et vers 18 h ...  Une idée?


A part un apéro un peu costaud, je ne vois pas ! Finalement, ça le rend presque sympathique ! :love:


----------



## katelijn (1 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> A part un apéro un peu costaud, je ne vois pas ! Finalement, ça le rend presque sympathique ! :love:



punaise si bourré il est déjà comme ça, qu'est ce que ça doit être a jeun ... :sleep:


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Attention ça va aller très vite



il y a plus :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (1 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a plus :rateau:


utc, l'inventeur du thread jetable (&#224; d&#233;faut d'avoir invent&#233; l'eau ti&#232;de).


----------



## elKBron (1 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a plus :rateau:


ben non... j en etais à la 3ème page sur 4... je clique sur 4 et là PAF, le fil a été supprimé... bon... po grave


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'allocution filmée du Maître du Château, *ce jour à 21 heures.*



*à quelle heure ??* :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> A croire qu'il choisit exprès les forums où tu peux pas t'amuser avec lui ...


Je lui ai interdit de poster au bar.


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3948569 a dit:
			
		

> Je lui ai interdit de poster au bar.



ça va le faire "Régissez" :hein:


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> ça va le faire "Régissez" :hein:



Et dans la série ... Régis est un con


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Vbull me surprendra toujours 
des discussions disparaissent ...
les points discos te remercie 

aujourd'hui c'est feux d'artifices !


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> aujourd'hui c'est feux d'artifices !



tu veux essayer les messages d'avertissement ?


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2006)

ça va aller vite aussi


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> ça va aller vite aussi



Il a eu un carton ?


----------



## Nephou (2 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> &#231;a va aller vite aussi


&#224; qui le dis-tu&#8230;   



La mouette a dit:


> Il a eu un carton ?



non, pazencore


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il a eu un carton ?



j'arbitre pas ici  et puis si tu veux savoir si il a eu un carton regarde le profil du posteur


----------



## fredintosh (2 Septembre 2006)

Ça devient inquiétant, tout de même, il y a de plus en plus de pêtages de plombs ces derniers temps... tout est normal, et puis d'un coup, pfuiiiit, le mec se met à déconner à pleins tubes. :rateau: 

Y aurait-il un méchant virus qui traîne sur les forums de MacG ?  

Un genre de trollite aiguë foudroyante ? :afraid: 

Si c'est contagieux, avec les nombreux contacts que nous avons pu avoir avec utc and co, on est bon pour la mise en quarantaine ! :hosto:


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si c'est contagieux, avec les nombreux contacts que nous avons pu avoir avec utc and co, on est bon pour la mise en quarantaine ! :hosto:



C'est un virus qui cible ses victimes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est un virus qui cible ses victimes



Les modos ? Les admins ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Les modos ? Les admins ?



Des porteurs sains


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Des porteurs sains




remet dans l'ordre

les nains posteur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Z'inqui&#233;tez pas  Chuis branch&#233; 18h/24


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Septembre 2006)

Moi &#231;a me fout les jetons quand tu mets autant de  dans un seul post, maintenant...


----------



## Amok (3 Septembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi ça me fout les jetons quand tu mets autant de  dans un seul post, maintenant...



Tu peux : c'est très mauvais signe. Après le sourire, en général vient le PAF.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> &#199;a devient inqui&#233;tant, tout de m&#234;me, il y a de plus en plus de p&#234;tages de plombs ces derniers temps... tout est normal, et puis d'un coup, pfuiiiit, le mec se met &#224; d&#233;conner &#224; pleins tubes. :rateau:


Que veux-tu... ils cherchent tous une sorte de c&#233;l&#233;brit&#233; forumesque &#233;ph&#233;m&#232;re, en s'inspirant des pointures d&#233;j&#224; affich&#233;es au tableau, sans pouvoir les &#233;galer... C'est comme ceux qui sont pr&#232;s &#224; tout pour passer &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;vision l&#224;, tu vois ?    un bref instant o&#249; ils pourraient briller comme les Stars &#224; la Doqu&#233;ville, Foguenne ou Amok...  :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Septembre 2006)

De vrais Desperate Web Geeks ..


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> un bref instant où ils pourraient briller comme les Stars à la Doquéville, Foguenne ou Amok*...  :love:


Cherchez l'intru !


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Cherchez l'intru !



l'intrus est-il du sud ?


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Cherchez l'intru !



L'astérisque?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> l'intrus est-il du sud ?


Pr&#233;cise ta pens&#233;e... :hein: Enfin, ton post.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Septembre 2006)

D&#233;p&#234;chez-vous...


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Précise ta pensée... :hein: Enfin, ton post.



l'intru est-il plus au sud que les 2 autres ?


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Précise ta pensée... :hein: Enfin, ton post.


_

ce ne serait pas un coup du Ministre de la Cul...aheum...Ture, des Communications et des Relations Humaines diverses z'et variées ?   


qui n'est pas au Sud enfin si, si on considère que le 13ème est au Sud...  
_


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2006)

mmhh ?!....... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> mmhh ?!....... :mouais:



J'ai cru que tu avais mis le jeu du château ..

Sinon il est sympa, il nous parle d'une arnaque possible avec des virus ..


----------



## iNano (4 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai cru que tu avais mis le jeu du château ..
> 
> Sinon il est sympa, il nous parle d'une arnaque possible avec des virus ..



Du coup, j'ai eu tellement peur que la lecture de ce fil ne transmette les virus jusqu'à mon mac (on ne sait jamais, avec les gens du réseau...) que j'ai téléchargé Norton, Kaspersky et tout le toutim...   Maintenant, mon mac m'interdit d'ouvrir la moindre application et la petite roue multicolore tourne en permanence... vous croyez que je dois ouvrir un fil ?   :mouais: :hein:


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

Essaie ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

Votre avis?


----------



## katelijn (5 Septembre 2006)

Il va avoir du mal ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Il va avoir du mal ...



Nog een zot


----------



## apenspel (5 Septembre 2006)

Seulement simple. C'est pas pareil.


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

et, lui, personne ne veut participer à son beau sujet ?!.......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

P*tain, 1175 messages au compteur...


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> P*tain, 1175 messages au compteur...


et tu t'es abonné à la discussion........   :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> et tu t'es abonn&#233; &#224; la discussion........   :love:




Ben tiens, ce n'est pas parce que j'adore voir Backcat fermer un fil que je vais m'&#233;pancher dans ce thread. Faut pas d&#233;conner. 


_edit : et comment tu le sais, d'ailleurs? _


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> et, lui, personne ne veut participer à son beau sujet ?!.......



Donnes ton score avant


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _(...) edit : et comment tu le sais, d'ailleurs? _


intuition.......  
j'avais donc bien "_vu_" !!....... merci pour la confirmation....... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:







edit: dur&#233;e de vie de celui-ci ?!.......  

re-edit : trop rapide le "Chat" !!...... :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

Hop là !


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Hop là !



J'en étais certain ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> J'en étais certain ...



Attends avec un titre pareil au milieu du Bar :rateau: j'étais sûre que tu passerais par là aussi !


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Attends avec un titre pareil au milieu du Bar :rateau: j'étais sûre que tu passerais par là aussi !



C'était ça ou Koh-Lanta   :rateau:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Septembre 2006)

Ca commence &#224; devenir tranquille, modo de MacG&#233;n&#233;ration.... 'Plus qu'un seul thread &#224; lire pour savoir lesquels fermer :rateau:


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;3954080 a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence à devenir tranquille, modo de MacGénération.... 'Plus qu'un seul thread à lire pour savoir lesquels fermer :rateau:



tu a vu, on a trouver des sous traitants


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;3954080 a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence à devenir tranquille, modo de MacGénération.... 'Plus qu'un seul thread à lire pour savoir lesquels fermer :rateau:


j'vais postuler, alors !!


----------



## benjamin (5 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> tu a vu, on a trouver des sous traitants





Un beau boulot b&#233;n&#233;vole 24/24, comme chez Foxconn.


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Un beau boulot bénévole 24/24, comme chez Foxconn.



il faut toujours piquer les idées des chinois :rose:


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> il faut toujours piquer les idées des chinois :rose:



_
ah bah oui... faut dire qu'ils nous ont tellement piqué les notres qu'on peut bien leur en piquer... par contre, ça ne va pas dans le sens social donc si vous continuez, je reprends ma carte à la CGT et benjamn sera "obligé" de reprendre celle du parti... 


_


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3954121 a dit:
			
		

> _
> ah bah oui... faut dire qu'ils nous ont tellement piqué les notres qu'on peut bien leur en piquer... par contre, ça ne va pas dans le sens social donc si vous continuez, je reprends ma carte à la CGT et benjamn sera "obligé" de reprendre celle du parti...
> 
> 
> _



bon d'accord on nome Ange 63 a la compta  (juste en face de ton bureau :rose: )


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> bon d'accord on nome Ange 63 a la compta  (juste en face de ton bureau :rose: )


_
ah bah voil&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;... :love:  


euh...  mais depuis quand tu es admin nico ?!  :mouais:  :mouais: _


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3954131 a dit:
			
		

> _
> ah bah voilàààààààààà... :love:
> 
> 
> euh...  mais depuis quand tu es admin nico ?!  :mouais:  :mouais: _



je ne le suis pas, mais je viens de t'offrir 3 secondes de bonheurs :love:


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> je ne le suis pas, mais je viens de t'offrir 3 secondes de bonheurs :love:



_si tu prends ta carte à la centrale, je te fais élire au CE, tu auras deux jetons en plus chaque jour pour la cafét' !   _


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3954135 a dit:
			
		

> _si tu prends ta carte à la centrale, je te fais élire au CE, tu auras deux jetons en plus chaque jour pour la cafét' !   _



ça ce discute


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3954121 a dit:
			
		

> _benjamn sera "obligé" de reprendre celle du parti...
> 
> 
> _



*re*prendre ?!


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> *re*prendre ?!



_ahhhhhhhh, parce que le petit cachotier ne vous a pas raconté ?!!      _


----------



## benjamin (6 Septembre 2006)

Que veux-tu, j'&#233;tale pas ma vie &#224; longueur de posts.


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Que veux-tu, j'étale pas ma vie à longueur de posts.




_tu fais bien, pas envie que les Renseignements Généraux viennent flooder !  _


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2006)

Les modos se remettent &#224; flouder, &#231;a y est?

C'est une honte.

...
Il va falloir remettre de l'ordre dans tout &#231;a!
Enfin, un boulot pour Superbobby!!!!

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Mackie a dit:
			
		

> tu a vu, on a trouver des sous traitants



J'l'envoie à quelle adresse la facture ? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2006)

Il est prometteur


----------



## katelijn (6 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il est prometteur



Sur, mais je l'évite il me donne une envie furieuse de taper :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il est prometteur



Ca fait un moment déjà ... Dommage qu'il confirme pas ...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Les modos se remettent &#224; flouder, &#231;a y est?
> 
> C'est une honte.


Ils profitent du fait que le signalement ne marche plus 

Les enfoir&#233;s!


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Septembre 2006)

Chuuuuttt, faut pas le dire.


----------



## fredintosh (6 Septembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Sur, mais je l'&#233;vite il me donne une envie furieuse de taper :mouais:



Ouais... Il a quand m&#234;me dit dans un post avoir eu 15 en fran&#231;ais au bac... :mouais:
Quand j'essaie de le lire, je dois lire 3 fois chaque ligne pour d&#233;crypter sa prose...


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ils profitent du fait que le signalement ne marche plus
> 
> Mais comme ils sont beaux et fort ... :love:



:modo: on me signal que tout va bien


----------



## katelijn (6 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ouais... Il a quand même dit dans un post avoir eu 15 en français au bac... :mouais:
> Quand j'essaie de le lire, je dois lire 3 fois chaque ligne pour décrypter sa prose...



Vive le bac !!:rose: :afraid: :sick: 

P.S.: Et pourtant je ne suis pas d'ici


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ouais... Il a quand même dit dans un post avoir eu 15 en français au bac... :mouais:
> Quand j'essaie de le lire, je dois lire 3 fois chaque ligne pour décrypter sa prose...





Ah ouais, mais hé, 15 sur combien ?


----------



## katelijn (6 Septembre 2006)

Sur dix?  

Ça doit le faire


----------



## fredintosh (6 Septembre 2006)

M&#234;me tatouille, je commence &#224; le comprendre mieux que gandalfkiller.  :rateau:

(et en plus, tatouille, il dit pas de conneries)


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2006)

pas mal non ?


----------



## Picouto (6 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> pas mal non ?


on a un champion là


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Septembre 2006)

Qui se d&#233;voue pour l'informer que les iPods sont distribu&#233;s gratos &#224; l'Apple Expo ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;3956153 a dit:
			
		

> Qui se dévoue pour l'informer que les iPods sont distribués gratos à l'Apple Expo ?



Ceux à écran tactile?


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ceux &#224; &#233;cran tactile?



Et livr&#233;s avec un bon pour 10.5 parce que *M$ le fait pour vista*


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;3956153 a dit:
			
		

> Qui se dévoue pour l'informer que les iPods sont distribués gratos à l'Apple Expo ?



Sinon il y a une super offre qui vient d'être lancée:

Sur le système des abo. téléphoniques, si vous concluez un abo. avec un FAI, vous recevez un iMac 24".
Si en plus vous prenez l'option téléphone illimité, un iPhone gratuit
Si vous souscrivez au prochain iTunes Vidéo store, un écran 30" et des popcornes vous seront offert.

Me contacter par MP pour plus d'infos.

PS: une avance de 1000 est demandée pour recevoir l'email de validation de l'offre.
PS1: cette offre est soumise à un examen de non solvabilité, toute personne ayant les moyen de se payer un Mac sans cette offre est exclu et dénoncé à la répression des fraudes.
PS2: pas de quitance pour les 1000 premier  de mise de fond à fonds perdu..
PS3: j'offre une bière aux 100 premiers pigeons.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Sinon il y a une super offre qui vient d'être lancée:
> 
> Sur le système des abo. téléphoniques, si vous concluez un abo. avec un FAI, vous recevez un iMac 24".
> Si en plus vous prenez l'option téléphone illimité, un iPhone gratuit
> ...


 
PS : on peux juste avoir la bière


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> PS : on peux juste avoir la bière



Les 1000   en premeir et la bière


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Plutôt oui !*
> 
> 
> _C'est pratique d'avoir un mec comme ça dans sa classe...
> ...



ça veut qu'il y a plus idiot que toi

a tien le utc nouveau est arrivé


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> ça veut qu'il y a plus idiot que toi
> 
> a tien le utc nouveau est arrivé



Champagne! 


Quel crétin quand même..


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;3956153 a dit:
			
		

> Qui se d&#233;voue pour l'informer que les iPods sont distribu&#233;s gratos &#224; l'Apple Expo ?


chhttt.... les ipods &#224; &#233;cran tactiles d&#233;roulants et iPhone int&#233;gr&#233;s seront d&#233;pos&#233;s sous les fauteuils lors du Keynote!

C'est pour &#231;a qu'Apple fait croire qu'il n'y a pas de Keynote... avec tous ces journalistes qui se prom&#232;nent chez Foxconn et emp&#234;chent les ouvriers d'oeuvrer en paix (non j'ai pas dit en paye, faut pas d&#233;conner non plus) ils n'ont pas r&#233;ussi &#224; produire suffisament d'iPod pour tout le monde!


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2006)

Un nioub bien prometteur :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Oui mais j'ai appris des trucs grâce à lui, quand même. :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oui mais j'ai appris *des trucs* grâce à lui, quand même. :rateau:



Avertissement niveau 5 ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Avertissement niveau 5 ...



:afraid: toi aussi tu d&#233;tournes mes paroles


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Avertissement niveau 5 ...



même pas cap !


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

Si ...  

Niveau 3 + 2

ou alors 

Niveau 4 + 1

A la carte ..merci Vbull


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2006)

Alors on la revoie quand odr&#233; ? dans combien de semaines


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Alors on le revoie quand odré ? dans combien de semaines



:mouais: Et dire que je vais rater ça


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Alors on la revoie quand odré ? dans combien de semaines



Elle reste ...

La négociation a été fructueuse ..
Je n'en dirait pas plus


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un nioub bien prometteur :rateau:



Celui-là ? Ah ouais !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Celui-là ? Ah ouais !


C'est pas sympa de se moquer de mamygreen.


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Elle reste ...
> 
> La n&#233;gociation a &#233;t&#233; fructueuse ..
> Je n'en dirait pas plus



Elle t'a appris des trucs, quoi...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Celui-là ? Ah ouais !


Nioube de chez nioube celui-la  

Et en plus il est Suisse... :rateau: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

Moi aussi je me suis posée la question au début


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

j'crois qu'il y a des clients !!......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> j'crois qu'il y a des clients !!......


C'est du costaud, hein? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2006)

ben pas mal, oui !!.....  :afraid:

&#231;a fait un quart d'heure que sonny est en train de leur r&#233;pondre.... il s'est endormi, ou il pond un pav&#233; ?!.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2006)

Je crois qu'il doit chier du lourd...


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

Pour certain c'est le 12..

Pour d'autre c'est la bouze ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

mais vous en avez pas marre de fermer tous ces threads tres interessants avant que je puisse y mettre ma graine  ? 






la vie est trop injuste


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2006)

Bah, ma Tatav, tu n'as pas loupé grand chose, va  :love:


----------



## macmarco (11 Septembre 2006)

Benjamin a tiré la chasse !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)

Il doit avoi rune interface web 2.0 m'est avis


----------



## benjamin (11 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Il doit avoi rune interface web 2.0 m'est avis


J'fais tout sous Lynx. :rateau: 
D&#233;sol&#233; pour les d&#233;&#231;us du soir...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

C'est une mine pour trouver o&#249; fermer ici  Merci &#224; tous !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Septembre 2006)

A vos marques...


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> A vos marques...





> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 8 (7 membre(s) et 1 invité(s))
> macinside, benjamin, Dramis, duracel, gibet_b, N°6, Paski.pne



ça va être chaud


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

Un coup de main?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2006)

AU prochain message il met 50  au cas ou &#231;a donnerait des r&#233;ponses plus vite


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> AU prochain message il met 50  au cas ou &#231;a donnerait des r&#233;ponses plus vite



marche pas ton lien "ttp n'est pas un protocole reconnu"

Edit : &#231;a remarche.

Et en plus il poste deux fois !!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> AU prochain message il met 50  au cas ou &#231;a donnerait des r&#233;ponses plus vite






Manque du "h".


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> AU prochain message il met 50  au cas ou &#231;a donnerait des r&#233;ponses plus vite


'sp&#232;ce de nioub. t'as foir&#233; ton lien. 

edit : toasted.


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> AU prochain message il met 50
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Arf, ces nioubes...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 'sp&#232;ce de nioub. t'as foir&#233; ton lien.
> 
> edit : toasted.


Il est pas du tout foir&#233; mon lien!
Regarde les citations d'Odr&#233; et de macmarco: aucun probleme.
C'est donc vous tous qui avez merd&#233;!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Odré et macmarco si Ed n'avait pas été là vous aurriez eu l'air con  :rateau:



Etre con c'est mon fond de commerce et ho là


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Enfoir&#233; Ed! T'es le seul a m'avoir cit&#233; assez vite.
> 
> Odr&#233; et macmarco si Ed n'avait pas &#233;t&#233; l&#224; vous aurriez eu l'air con  :rateau:


A ton avis, pourquoi j'ai &#233;dit&#233; mon message?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2006)

Cessez imm&#233;diatement de me faire dire n'importe quoi dans vos citations!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> A ton avis, pourquoi j'ai &#233;dit&#233; mon message?



Voil&#224; la preuve qu'on trafique mes propos pour me ridiculiser devant tout le monde!  Fumier! 

Et macmarco aussi maintenant!  
Venant de cete raclure de Ed, rien ne m'&#233;tonne mais toi!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ed, t'es vraiment un gars trop sympa. C'est vrai que tu assures comme une b&#234;te avec les femmes?



Oui, c'est vrai.


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2006)

jpmissnitouche a dit:


> Voilà la preuve qu'on trafique mes propos pour me ridiculiser devant tout le monde!  Fumier!
> 
> Et macmarco aussi maintenant!
> Venant de cete raclure de Ed, rien ne m'étonne mais toi!







C'est pas moi qui suis de mauvaise foi.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2006)

C'est honteux! 
J'avais écrit:


> Ed, t'es vraiment une râclure de fond de chiotte. C'est vrai que tu as un kiki de 5 cm par beau temps?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> C'est pas moi qui suis de mauvaise foi.



Prouve le!


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2006)

Je d&#233;couvre ce thread et ne l'aime pas du tout.

Une sorte de melting-pot de bien pensant r&#233;unis ici pour d&#233;noncer le nioub, le faible, le mauvais go&#251;t (forc&#233;ment, &#231;a vient d'un autre), la l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233;, la simplicit&#233; d'esprit...

On se moque, on rigole, on se congratule, on montre du doigt.

Bref, gerbant.


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Prouve le!







OK !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Septembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Je d&#233;couvre ce thread et ne l'aime pas du tout.
> 
> Une sorte de melting-pot de bien pensant r&#233;unis ici pour d&#233;noncer le nioub, le faible, le mauvais go&#251;t (forc&#233;ment, &#231;a vient d'un autre), la l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233;, la simplicit&#233; d'esprit...
> 
> ...


Pas seulement. On se moque de jpmiss aussi.


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pas seulement. On se moque de jpmiss aussi.





Pas besoin d'ouvrir un thread pour ça.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> On se moque, on rigole, on se congratule, on montre du doigt.
> 
> Bref, gerbant.



Oui!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

ça fait un moment qu'il est ouvert ...


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> ça fait un moment qu'il est ouvert ...



Ça fait un moment que je n'étais pas dans le coin.

Et dire que j'ai failli rater ça...


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Je découvre ce thread et ne l'aime pas du tout.
> 
> Une sorte de melting-pot de bien pensant réunis ici pour dénoncer le nioub, le faible, le mauvais goût (forcément, ça vient d'un autre), la légèreté, la simplicité d'esprit...
> 
> ...






L'idée de départ était dans cet esprit-là.
Tu connais ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Ça fait un moment que je n'étais pas dans le coin.
> 
> Et dire que j'ai failli rater ça...



Oh Mon Dieu mais je t'ai fais rire !


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> L'idée de départ était dans cet esprit-là.
> Tu connais ?



Oui, c'est même à ça que j'ai pensé au début. Mais ça a franchement dévié.


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oh Mon Dieu mais je t'ai fais rire !



Toi, tu me fais toujours rire. Un peu comme Jacqueline Maillant...


----------



## macmarco (15 Septembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Oui, c'est même à ça que j'ai pensé au début. Mais ça a franchement dévié.




Tout fil est tributaire des participants/participations.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Septembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Je découvre ce thread et ne l'aime pas du tout.
> 
> Une sorte de *melting-pot de bien pensant réunis*[...]



Pas faux... Heureusement, tu ne viens pas déroger à la règle


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas mal ca


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=151450


non, je ne moque pas   c'est juste une illustration du manque de communication grand public autour des nouvelles techno.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Septembre 2006)

Moi, je m'insurge.
J'aurais tant voulu pouvoir faire partager mes passions aux autres...

Mais ce m&#233;chant, m&#233;chant BackCat a encore laiss&#233; libre cours &#224; ses instincts de censeur, et je dois garder pour moi toutes ces belles choses.

Une honte. 

(Quoi, j'me moque pas d'abord. )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Septembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ... et je dois garder pour moi toutes ces belles choses.



Ooooooooh, nooooooooooon!.... C'est vraiment trop ballot ça...  
Nous qui aurions teeeeeeellement aimé entrevoir le tréfond du condensé du meilleur du fond du Blork...
Nous voilà bien punis aussi, du coup...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi, je m'insurge.
> J'aurais tant voulu pouvoir faire partager mes passions aux autres...
> 
> Mais ce m&#233;chant, m&#233;chant BackCat a encore laiss&#233; libre cours &#224; ses instincts de censeur, et je dois garder pour moi toutes ces belles choses.
> ...


T'es qu'un sale con de Blork toi. Horde ou pas horde !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Septembre 2006)

Oui, mais c'est notre sale con de Blork à nous... On l'aime comme il est... Et Dieu sait qu'il est con... :love: :love:


----------



## fredintosh (18 Septembre 2006)

Rho, ben y en a encore un qu'est ouvert....


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Rho, ben y en a encore un qu'est ouvert....


Ah non il est fermé. Si quelqu'un a compris quelque chose d'ailleurs je veux bien qu'on m'explique...ou qu'on me fournisse en ce qu'il faut.


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah non il est fermé. Si quelqu'un a compris quelque chose d'ailleurs je veux bien qu'on m'explique...ou qu'on me *fournisse* en ce qu'il faut.





Demande-lui l'adresse de son dealer par mp.


----------



## Melounette (19 Septembre 2006)

Bah j'ai peur de pas comprendre la réponse au MP.


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bah j'ai peur de pas comprendre la réponse au MP.




Ah oui, merde, t'as raison !!! :rateau:    :love:


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2006)

j'avais pas lu le fil....... :mouais: :afraid:

les dealers pharmaciens ont de beaux jours devant eux avec des "_clients_" pareils !!....


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah non il est fermé. Si quelqu'un a compris quelque chose d'ailleurs je veux bien qu'on m'explique...ou qu'on me fournisse en ce qu'il faut.



C'est un artiste


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est un artiste




on connaissait les artistes maudits, on connait maintenant un artiste banni.

gratiné le garçon


----------



## N°6 (19 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est un artiste



Ouais, il est fort ce bobby, hein ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> on connaissait les artistes maudits, on connait maintenant un artiste banni.
> 
> gratiné le garçon



Cela fait ressurgir quelques questions de fond. Pourquoi ne parle-t-on pas de la souffrance des Tee lorsque le joueur de golf manque la balle avec son club ? Les chocs répétés ne sont-ils pas très destructeurs ? Comment éviter tant de souffrance ?


----------



## N°6 (19 Septembre 2006)

TeebomonG4 a dit:


> Cela fait ressurgir quelques questions de fond. Pourquoi ne parle-t-on pas de la souffrance des Tee lorsque le joueur de golf manque la balle avec son club ? Les chocs répétés ne sont-ils pas très destructeurs ? Comment éviter tant de souffrance ?



Et sinon, ça va toi ?


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Cela fait ressurgir quelques questions de fond. Pourquoi ne parle-t-on pas de la souffrance des Tee lorsque le joueur de golf manque la balle avec son club ? Les chocs répétés ne sont-ils pas très destructeurs ? Comment éviter tant de souffrance ?



Je t'explique un truc : tu dois ouvrir un fil exprès sur le triste sort des tees.

Après promis on retrouvera des extraits et des appréciations très élogieuses ici même


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

Je plussoie


----------



## rezba (19 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup cette conclusion !
> :love:



Ça lui a valu mon prix citron du jour. 


Quant à cette petite, elle est toute fraiche éclose, et prometteuse. Mais je vous prie de ne pas l'importuner. Il faut l'aider.


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ça lui a valu mon prix citron du jour.
> 
> 
> Quant à cette petite, elle est toute fraiche éclose, et prometteuse. Mais je vous prie de ne pas l'importuner. Il faut l'aider.



Elle s'est pas présentée ...


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _Il y a tant de choses à faire avec une webcam ! :love: _
> *Tu as raison :* guidons-la pazapa jusqu'à la révélation fullsize !



Nous avons une mission...


----------



## rezba (19 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Missionnaires nous sommes mais inventifs nous serons !
> :love:



Quelle magnifique prise de position !


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup cette conclusion !
> :love:


Merde, j'en loupe de ces trucs!

Heureusement qu'il reste les profils publics...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Merde, j'en loupe de ces trucs!
> 
> Heureusement qu'il reste les profils publics...



arf, je l'avais pas vu ton profil. Ce Vbull quel farceur :love:  viendez:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> arf, je l'avais pas vu ton profil. Ce Vbull quel farceur :love:  viendez:love:



Nan nan nan... Tu n'y es pas du tout... Faut chercher...


----------



## Patamach (19 Septembre 2006)

Il est ou le nouveau livre d'or de Macg ? 
Là ou on peut laisser des ptits mots gentils ?


----------



## bast17 (19 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> IL va être difficile à battre le *Rico*


 
C'est cler lol !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

je les vois apparaitres partout dans ce forum tous ces .....ces......c'est quoi  en fait LOL ??????????    

les ouilles laiteuses ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Tu peux commencer &#224; oublier Princess  Le monsieur va faire attention &#224; ne plus les utiliser maintenant


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Septembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> je les vois apparaitres partout dans ce forum tous ces .....ces......c'est quoi  en fait LOL ??????????
> 
> les ouilles laiteuses ?



Lol >> Lautghing Out Loud qu'on peut traduire par rire bruyamment.   

Un anglicisme de plus...

...principalement utilis&#233; par les noobs (d'apr&#232;s mon exp&#233;rience hein).


----------



## jpmiss (19 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Lol >> Lautghing Out Loud


Ca alors!  
J'etais sur que c'etait Lobotomie Occipito-Lemniscale....

Zut alors!


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2006)

Comme quoi on n'est jamais sûr de rien !


----------



## Nephou (19 Septembre 2006)

Vous avez lu tout &#231;a ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

Tiens, j'ai l'idée d'un nouveau fil, « Et dire que je n'ai pas raté ça ! ». Il recenserait toutes les conneries que j'ai dû lire à cause de vous.


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai l'idée d'un nouveau fil, « Et dire que je n'ai pas raté ça ! ». Il recenserait toutes les conneries que j'ai dû lire à cause de vous.






Un lien vers l'index des forums devrait suffire, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Un lien vers l'index des forums devrait suffire, non ?


Bah non, y'a mes sujets aussi dans le lot... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il recenserait toutes les conneries que j'ai dû lire à cause de vous.



Tiens... Je n'ai encore jamais pensé à t'en envoyer de pleins cageots par MP... C'est ballot, ça... :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (19 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bah non, y'a mes sujets aussi dans le lot... :love:






Rôoh !
A la bonne franquette !


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

l&#224; ils y vont fort, que font les modos ???


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca alors!
> J'etais sur que c'etait Lobotomie Occipito-Lemniscale....
> 
> Zut alors!



En même temps c'est aussi recevable je trouve.   



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

non ce n'est pas un fil. , c'est juste un truc a pas rater.

j'ai pas voulu la poster dans les images ratés parceque dans le fond, c'est pas l'image qu'est raté... 
Enfin, faut dire aussi que le cassoulet c'est pas la spécialité locale.

en fait je l'ai reçu d'un admirateur anonyme corse.  






dans le mp, elle faisait 4MX3.:love: 

coucou P*****man


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2006)

Pas encore 8h..j'aurais préféré le raté ..ça ...:afraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Septembre 2006)

Les gens ne sont jamais contents... L'humanité me révulse!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

ha le saucisson corse et son fromage...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

J'avais pas tout vu :love: 
Des spécialités locales  
J'ai faim là d'un coup :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pas encore 8h..j'aurais préféré le raté ..ça ...:afraid:



Bah quoi ça à l'air sympa ! En plus c'est parfait pour un petit déj' équilibré ... Y a de tout la dedans !


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Septembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> non ce n'est pas un fil. , c'est juste un truc a pas rater.
> 
> j'ai pas voulu la poster dans les images ratés parceque dans le fond, c'est pas l'image qu'est raté...
> Enfin, faut dire aussi que le cassoulet c'est pas la spécialité locale.
> ...


Tiens ca me parrait familier...  Y me semble en avoir recu par points discos interposes


----------



## iNano (21 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Bah quoi &#231;a &#224; l'air sympa ! En plus c'est parfait pour un petit d&#233;j' &#233;quilibr&#233; ... Y a de tout la dedans !




En m&#234;me temps, tout d&#233;pend de l'heure &#224; laquelle on prend son petit dej'... &#224; 13h, &#231;a peut passer, en effet...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Septembre 2006)

iNano a dit:


> En même temps, tout dépend de l'heure à laquelle on prend son petit dej'... à 13h, ça peut passer, en effet...



Bah quoi ? 13h c'est tôt ! :rateau:

On appelle même ça un brunch ...


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Septembre 2006)

Ouais, le brunch &#224; la choucroute garnie et &#224; la biere, y'a que &#231;a de vrai


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2006)

Bon là ça va mieux, ça me donnerais presque faim...:mouais: 

Oui ...presque, je sais pas cette photo a comme un air d' archive, d'un truc oubilé là et qu'on prend en photo après une grosse cuite ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

j'ose.

NAN! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: de la G***e? tu crois.

oui, je sais, c'est là bas.  merci


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2006)

J'ai pas dis ça ... 

C'est trop.. , pas assez... enfin, bref,  c'est une photo d'un truc improbable


----------



## katelijn (21 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les gens ne sont jamais contents... L'humanité me révulse!



Tiens, moi aussi  
J'ai besoin de ton aide ...:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (21 Septembre 2006)

Hé, les gens, on revient au sujet ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2006)

ben.... y'a une baisse de "_productivit&#233;_", aussi !!..... 
pas tr&#232;s "inspir&#233;s" les tout derniers "_nouveaux-n&#233;s_"......


----------



## Amok (21 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ben.... y'a une baisse de "_productivit&#233;_", aussi !!.....
> pas tr&#232;s "inspir&#233;s" les tout derniers "_nouveaux-n&#233;s_"......



Oui, mais si ce sujet d&#233;vie pendant 10 pages, plus personne ne viendra le lire lorsque la reprise nioubesque sera au rendez-vous. Aucun inter&#234;t &#224; le saborder par absence de contenu : autant le mettre de c&#244;t&#233; et le faire remonter &#224; l'occasion...


----------



## katelijn (21 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> ben.... y'a une baisse de "_productivité_", aussi !!.....
> pas très "inspirés" les tout derniers "_nouveaux-nés_"......



Pffff... suffit de certains "anciens boulets"  ....  tiens une petite giclée de cassoulet? hein?


----------



## macmarco (21 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, mais si ce sujet dévie pendant 10 pages, plus personne ne viendra le lire lorsque la reprise nioubesque sera au rendez-vous. Aucun interêt à le saborder par absence de contenu : autant le mettre de côté et le faire remonter à l'occasion...





J'acquiesce.


----------



## katelijn (22 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, mais si ce sujet dévie pendant 10 pages, plus personne ne viendra le lire lorsque la reprise nioubesque sera au rendez-vous. Aucun interêt à le saborder par absence de contenu : autant le mettre de côté et le faire remonter à l'occasion...



Désolée pas vu avant, ...  
N'empeche que ...


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2006)

Tout espoir n'est peut-être pas perdu ! :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Tout espoir n'est peut-être pas perdu ! :rateau:


en effet; surtout si utc s'en mêle.... 



:rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Septembre 2006)

Je ne vais rien apprendre à macmarco, mais tant pis... 
Moi, j'ai raté *ça*. :rateau: 
J'ai donc loupé le thread comme il était avant l'édition by Nephou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais même en l'état, je trouve qu'il vaut le déplacement!


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne vais rien apprendre à macmarco,...






Si si, tu m'apprends qu'il est verrouillé.


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2006)

Ahhh.... ces Suisses !!.....  :love: 







Edit: ferm&#233;.... 

Re-Edit : grill&#233; chandler !!.....


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2006)

3 minutes

Grill&#233; par tirhum

Re edit : oui mais j'ai grill&#233; Benj..... 
merci, la cartouchi&#232;re est vide


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

Chambrez pas trop ma lausannoise pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Chambrez pas trop ma lausannoise préférée



Ben tout s'explique :rateau:


----------



## tinibook (22 Septembre 2006)

Profitez de faire vos courses avant que le magasin ne ferme...


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2006)

un "_p'tit_" pour la route ?!....  :style:


----------



## La mouette (23 Septembre 2006)

Il a eu un flash en trouvant ça


----------



## La mouette (23 Septembre 2006)

J'y crois ....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

énorme. 

Juste pour l'info. Les usines chinoises négocient avec les industriels un contrat par lequel l'industriel s'engage à acheter toute la production de l'usine sur le produit commandé, si l'industriel ne veut pas payer hors quantités commandés, il se réserve le droit de vendre sous une marque de son choix...

il y a 2 ans des GPS bluetooth vendues au 2 tiers du prix de la marque référente.

Il y a plein de prod. équivalent à des prod. de marques mais beaucoup moins chère et sans réelle garantie.

GPS, téléphones, hifi... c'est une grosse tendance.

Désolé de pas être drôle mais Alem a raison.

NB: sur le plan légal, c'est inattaquable: hors copie design. (dont ils sont souvent propriétaires).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2006)

Saturday's suicide... :style: :king:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

et dire qu'il y en a qui y vont :rose: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2006)

C'est qu'ils en ont, fils... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est qu'ils en ont, fils... :style:



ben j'en eu pô lô. 

Inventer la roulette russe sur forum, il y a qu'un corse pour faire ça...


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> J'y crois ....





> J'ai command&#233; il y a 6 mois un MBP 17" chez ces gens l&#224; au prix de 500 &#8364; (il &#233;tait plus r&#233;cent, c'est normal qu'il soit plus cher).
> 
> J'ai eu un tr&#232;s bon contact avec le vendeur ... son nom est John Doe ...



Mouarf "John Doe"...


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Mouarf "John Doe"...



bonjour je m'appel marcel dupont


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Mouarf "John Doe"...



Bah quoi, il a l'air très sympathique pourtant...


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2006)

qui est plus lourd que l'autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

Une autre question stp ?


----------



## La mouette (24 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Une autre question stp ?



Pourquoi les bananes sont courbes ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Pourquoi les bananes sont courbes ?



Pour rentrer dans leur peau, cosse enfin tu vois quoi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

qu'est ce que le prépuce vient faire ici? hein? 

Sont mignons


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Septembre 2006)

D&#233;pechez vous, &#231;a va bient&#244;t fermer...


----------



## rezba (25 Septembre 2006)

C'est ferm&#233;. Supprim&#233;, m&#234;me.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Septembre 2006)

C'est d&#233;j&#224; fait !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Septembre 2006)

Merci. 

Pas mal ces nouvelles fonctions de vBull...


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2006)

rapide !!.... :afraid: :rateau:
c'&#233;tait quoi ?!.....


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Septembre 2006)

Rapide le WebO'


----------



## benjamin (25 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas non plus le genre de sujet m&#233;morables. Un spambot, rien de plus.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Septembre 2006)

C'est vrai qu'ils n'ont pas &#233;norm&#233;ment de conversation...plut&#244;t tendance &#224; la monomanie je dirais m&#234;me.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Septembre 2006)

J'ai failli ouvrir un sujet expr&#232;s pour &#231;a... et puis je me suis dit que &#231;a servait &#224; rien de lui faire remonter ses stats. 

Voil&#224;, donc, pour tout ceux qui pensaient que Backcat &#233;tait le m&#233;chant... C'est rat&#233;, c'est Pascal77. 

Je suis d&#233;&#231;u, mais d&#233;&#231;u... 


--> ici


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2006)

A star is born


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> A star is born



Bon, ça va


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Bon, ça va



Toi va répondre aux sujets sans réponses depuis 2 ans


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2006)

p'têt kèkchose à en faire ?!.... :style:


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> p't&#234;t k&#232;kchose &#224; en faire ?!.... :style:



Salir un topic &#233;colo ? t'es pas fou non !!


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> p'têt kèkchose à en faire ?!.... :style:



Je pense qu'il faut le laisser murir un peu, et il sera à point...

Un nouveau Jojo ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2006)

Roger


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

il démarre très fort....
son premier post... est semblable au suivants... ça va pas être facile.... :mouais:
va falloir l'aider !! _(sérieusement !)_... :style:


:afraid:


----------



## Amok (29 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> il démarre très fort....
> son premier post... est semblable au suivants... ça va pas être facile.... :mouais:
> va falloir l'aider !! _(sérieusement !)_... :style:
> 
> ...



C'est clair : on sent bien là un fort potentiel.


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est clair : on sent bien là un fort potentiel.


Oui, hein ?!.....  
je n'ose imaginer la teneur de ses (futurs) premiers posts au "Bar" !! _(si jamais , il y poste !!)_....   :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> il démarre très fort....
> son premier post... est semblable au suivants... ça va pas être facile.... :mouais:
> va falloir l'aider !! _(sérieusement !)_... :style:
> 
> ...





Amok a dit:


> C'est clair : on sent bien là un fort potentiel.


et pour ceusses qui en doutaient encore, alèm a un cur d'or !!  
il l'a déjà _"pris sous son aile"_....  

 :love:


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2006)

c'est décidément, un winner....... :style:

et il sait copier/coller.....


----------



## La mouette (29 Septembre 2006)

Tu le suit à la culotte ..  

Et puis il est fidèle à son pseudo


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Tu le suit à la culotte ..
> 
> Et puis il est fidèle à son pseudo


j'adoooore m'abonner aux discussions !...... 
ouaip, j'lui "_tète les boyaux_", comme disent les cyclistes _(dopés ?!)_.....


----------



## La mouette (29 Septembre 2006)

Lui il est ant-dopé :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Lui il est ant-dopé :mouais:


c'est évident !!... :afraid:



 

_P.S : bon, promis j'en parle plus.... mais s'il continue, j'vais pas pouvoir m'en empêcher... _


----------



## macinside (2 Octobre 2006)

le tuc nouveau est arrivé


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

Une souris pour le chat ..


----------



## da capo (4 Octobre 2006)

En voilà un :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3996014


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> En voilà un :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3996014


Il est d&#233;j&#224; bien parti en vrie celui-l&#224; cela dit


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2006)

A un poli de la fermeture


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> A un poli de la fermeture


Poil you mean  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Octobre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Il est déjà bien parti en vrie celui-là cela dit



Vrille, you mean?...


----------



## La mouette (4 Octobre 2006)

Santé ... des polis en vrille  ... :bebe:


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2006)

... a&#239;e !!...


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2006)

Bonne question


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Bonne question



Le tout est de trouver des reponses serieuses à fournir...


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Le tout est de trouver des reponses serieuses à fournir...



La demande est claire  mais est-ce qu'il y a des réponses sérieuses (scientifiquement)


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Octobre 2006)

J'ai bien une reponse, mais elle n'est pas "assez serieuse" : Tendinite?


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> J'ai bien une reponse, mais elle n'est pas "assez serieuse" : Tendinite?



Pour la chaleur j'ai pensé : ménopause tardive


----------



## Tonton Nestor (5 Octobre 2006)

Peut-&#234;tre ne plus confondre le Mac avec le Micro-onde serait un bon d&#233;but ? :rateau:

Edit: A tout hasard, j'ai tent&#233; une r&#233;ponse, la question ayant l'air tout de m&#234;me s&#233;rieuse.


----------



## Luc G (5 Octobre 2006)

Arrêtez de vous moquer !  Déjà, avoir chaud au mois d'août, ça fout la pétoche !


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

J'ai un superbe article à ce sujet ...

Je sent déjà la chaleur qui monte ...oups...


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Bonne question



J'y repense, ça ne viendrais pas des ondes du GPS de l'alimentation du mac tout ça?


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2006)

ça m'éclate


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> ça m'éclate



24" chrono avec Kefer Sansmacomand


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Octobre 2006)

Chier, j'ai loup&#233; le truc des jeux vid&#233;o, moi...
J'aurais bien eu une connerie &#224; dire ou &#224; faire, juste fais-l&#224;, mais Backcat est de plus en plus rapide...

Voil&#224;, arr&#234;tez un peu l'entrainement, les modos dop&#233;s se mettent &#224; aller plus vite que vous.
Dingue &#231;a.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

T'as vu o&#249; &#231;a m&#232;ne l'absent&#233;isme ? T'es plus qu'un sale con de blork HAS BEEN de la horde maintenant... C'est triste.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3998683 a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu o&#249; &#231;a m&#232;ne l'absent&#233;isme ? T'es plus qu'un sale con de blork HAS BEEN de la horde maintenant... C'est triste.


Pour sa d&#233;fense, certains sont pr&#233;sents 24/7 et sont compl&#232;tement largu&#233;s. 

_M&#234;me qui font du v&#233;lo.  _


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

C'est pas bien d'être méchant ..et puis passer ses journées devant un écran au lieu d'aider, par exemple:

-les personnes âgées à traverser la route
-les touristes égarés 
-les chiens perdus
-le patron
-le postier fraîchement mordu par un chien

bref son prochain ... C'est mal...

Quittez vos écrans qui vous font perdre tout contact avec le monde extérieur..
Il faut évangéliser l'internaute esclave de sa connexion ...

Dire que vous êtes entrain de raté ça ...la vraie vie ...


----------



## katelijn (6 Octobre 2006)

C'est bien partie


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Octobre 2006)

trop tard


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> C'est bien partie


M*rde. Rat&#233;. 

Y'a pas moyen de s'abonner par avance aux fils cr&#233;&#233;s par un utilisateur?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2006)

ah... moi j'ai quand même eu le temps de faire mon désagréable :love:


----------



## katelijn (6 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> M*rde. Raté.
> 
> Y'a pas moyen de s'abonner par avance aux fils créés par un utilisateur?



Ben, tu pourrais lui "suggérer" des sujets par MP


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

Le nouvel utc est arrivé en avance


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Ben, tu pourrais lui "suggérer" des sujets par MP


:mouais:

Non. Faut pas exag&#233;rer.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ah... moi j'ai quand même eu le temps de faire mon désagréable :love:


C'est que, pour ça, t'es pas loin d'être le meilleur.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Octobre 2006)

MéchantModo a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu où ça mène l'absentéisme ? T'es plus qu'un sale con de blork HAS BEEN de la horde maintenant... C'est triste.



Quand même, un peu de compassion...
Tu t'rends pas compte comme je suis frustré, là. 
 



			
				Ed_The_Head a dit:
			
		

> M*rde. Raté.
> 
> Y'a pas moyen de s'abonner par avance aux fils créés par un utilisateur?



Alors ça par contre... 

...

BENJAMIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!! 
Ed et moi, on a une requête pour Vbull V.12.7.9.4!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouaip. &#231;a, et puis aussi l'abonnement aux commentaires dans les profils utilisateurs.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

Ben suffirait que tu le mettes dans ta liste d'amis  

Enfin je dis ça moi j'ai pas d'amis


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2006)

Ca se passe bien pour vous, les deux clowns ? Pas d'envie particulière ? N'oubliez pas de nettoyer la table en partant !


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ouaip. &#231;a, et puis aussi l'abonnement aux commentaires dans les profils utilisateurs.


Oui passque sinon c'est quand m&#234;me vite le bordel...
Mal foutus ces commentaires. 

Ceci dit, je m'insurge &#224; nouveau :
J'ai pas eu le temps de dire ce que je pensais des deux empaff&#233;s!!
Je vais demander &#224; Amok qu'il rouvre le fil! 



edit :
Ah vach'te il est l&#224;, j'vais encore choper un averto...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2006)

l'Otruch a dit:
			
		

> Ben suffirait que tu le mettes dans ta liste d'amis
> 
> Enfin je dis &#231;a moi j'ai pas d'amis



Ah oui? 

Bon, on va tester. Bobby, je viens te te rajouter sur ma liste. Tu veux pas cr&#233;er un sujet tout pourri au Bar? 
Comme &#231;a, on fait d'une pierre, 2 coups. On teste Vbull, et t'am&#233;liores les Stats de Backcat...

_edit : oups, j'avais pas vu l'Amok..._

edit 2 :



			
				Bobby a dit:
			
		

> edit :
> Ah vach'te il est l&#224;, j'vais encore choper un averto...



Tiens, j'ai pas encore vu &#224; quoi &#231;a ressemble...


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai pas encore vu &#224; quoi &#231;a ressemble...



_suffisait de demander. 

*SERVICE*_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3999035 a dit:
			
		

> _suffisait de demander.
> 
> *SERVICE*_


Merci. 

Et du coup, je me pose une question... Y'a un classement des points d'avertos comme pour les CDB? &#231;a peut &#234;tre dr&#244;le, un peu comme avec les ethylotest &#233;lectronique.


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Et du coup, je me pose une question... Y'a un classement des points d'avertos comme pour les CDB? ça peut être drôle, un peu comme avec les ethylotest électronique.



_non, c'est plutôt comme le permis. dès que t'as atteint un seuil limite, t'es banni. 

tu as le décompte des points._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2006)

Ouaip, j'ai vu... t'es pas le seul &#224; m'avoir fait une d&#233;mo.


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ouaip, j'ai vu... t'es pas le seul à m'avoir fait une démo.



_sauf que l'autre naze ne comprend pas le terme "récidive"... _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3999082 a dit:
			
		

> _sauf que l'autre naze ne comprend pas le terme "récidive"... _


Et dire que c'est la premi&#232;re fois que Mackie marquait mon tdb.... Quel radin.


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2006)

des idées ?!....  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> des idées ?!....  :rateau:


Oui, plein.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

je crois qu'il faut l'aider, il va se sentir seul.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=153532


j'avais bien pensé à appeller la NASA, mais non.


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2006)

_les jeunes du bar n'ont aucune piti&#233; pour les plus vieux geeks de macg&#233; ? pas sympas...

de toute fa&#231;on, comme dirait krystof, "qu'une bande de pochtrons" _


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2006)

Ah pitiiiiiiin!!
J'ai loup&#233; celui-l&#224;!!! 
J'viens de le voir, l&#224;...

Du coup en le parcourant, j'ai remarqu&#233; gr&#226;ce &#224; la mouette que j'avais aussi loup&#233; celui-ci... M&#234;me si je l'ai pas vraiment loup&#233;, vu que ce n'est pas ferm&#233;, mais bon... Je crois que je vais &#233;viter de le faire remonter celui-l&#224;... Un pressentiment... 

Vous auriez quand m&#234;me pu me le dire que j'avais loup&#233; tout &#231;a...
(Je remarque au passage qu'elle a les m&#234;mes id&#233;es que moi... )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah pitiiiiiiin!!
> J'ai loup&#233; celui-l&#224;!!!
> J'viens de le voir, l&#224;...
> 
> ...


&#231;a fait peur, hein? 

Has-been, il est has-been!


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Octobre 2006)

Bobby tu ne vas pas dire qu'on ne t'avait pas prévenu


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Bobby tu ne vas pas dire qu'on ne t'avait pas pr&#233;venu


ah ben non seulement je l'ai rat&#233;, mais en plus j'ai rat&#233; celui qui disait qu'il l'avait rat&#233;... 
Fort &#231;a. 


edit :
Ed? Surveille ton tdb quand m&#234;me dans les prochains jours...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ah ben non seulement je l'ai rat&#233;, mais en plus j'ai rat&#233; celui qui disait qu'il l'avait rat&#233;...
> Fort &#231;a.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah oui? 
C'est bon alors, tu ma&#238;trises les balises ? Si t'as besoin d'aide, passe dans les forums techniques. Toute la communaut&#233; est pr&#234;te &#224; t'aider. 
 :up: ;) :zen: :coucou: 





:D


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Octobre 2006)

Une perle


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

Ah ben ouais mais on l'a pas rat&#233; par contre.
T'es hors sujet l&#224;.



(en plus j'ai raison... Comme toujours )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Octobre 2006)

Rhââââ, mais laisse donc le gamin tranquille, Bobby...
Il voulait rendre service...


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben ouais mais on l'a pas raté par contre.
> T'es hors sujet là.
> 
> 
> ...



Attends un peu, tu verras si je suis toujours hors sujet !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2006)

J'en ai les larmes aux yeux


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'en ai les larmes aux yeux



j'l'avais vu, mais j'ai pas os&#233; le mettre ici.... 
_(j'le sens suffisament "d&#233;confit" comme &#231;a !... ) :mouais:_


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

Encore une grande performance d'Ed dans un thread technique



			
				Ed a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'aimerais bien que quelqu'un m'explique pourquoi il n'y a pas de plist pour aper&#231;u...


 
  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

Hin hin...

Quel tocard...


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hin hin...
> 
> Quel tocard...




Si on commence à lier ici toutes les énormes conneries que Ed poste sérieusement dans les forums techniques, ca va très vite lasser le lecteur !


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

Mais ça peut être super drôle quand même...


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Octobre 2006)

Dans un fil d&#233;di&#233;, avec un sondage :casse:


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais ça peut être super drôle quand même...



Oui, une forme de comique de répétition...


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais ça peut être super drôle quand même...



Il serait plus simple de le pistonner pour devenir modo sur un forum PC ...


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il serait plus simple de le pistonner pour devenir modo sur un forum PC ...



Il a essay&#233;, il y a deux ans. On l'a retrouv&#233; errant dans les rues, nu, compl&#232;tement tondu, couvert de goudron avec une souris USB log&#233;e dans une partie de son anatomie que la charte n'autorise pas &#224; nommer. C'est suite &#224; ce malheureux incident qu'il a switch&#233;.


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il a essayé, il y a deux ans. On l'a retrouvé errant dans les rues, nu, complètement tondu, couvert de goudron avec une sourie USB logée dans une partie de son anatomie que la charte n'autorise pas à nommer. C'est suite à ce malheureux incident qu'il a switché.



La communauté Mac a encore une fois prouvé sans très grande ouverture d'esprit et tolérance...

Et Linux il n'en ont pas voulu ?


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La communaut&#233; Mac a encore une fois prouv&#233; sans tr&#232;s grande ouverture d'esprit et tol&#233;rance...
> 
> Et Linux il n'en ont pas voulu ?



Il ne connait pas linux.
Il a une obsession : les preferences. D&#232;s que tu as un probl&#232;me, il te r&#233;pond "vire les pr&#233;f&#233;rences". Comme il ne les trouve pas toujours (voir post de JPMiss), il a d&#233;tourn&#233; le probl&#232;me: maintenant, il note : _*nomdetonappli.plist. *_

- Mon mac ne d&#233;marre plus ! > vire les pr&#233;f&#233;rences
- Mon &#233;cran a des rayures bleues > vire les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de l'&#233;cran
- O&#249; trouver une appli web gratuite ? > vire les pr&#233;f&#233;rences
- Bon anniversaire benjamin > vire les pr&#233;f&#233;rences

Sacr&#233; Ed !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais ça peut être super drôle quand même...


Bon aller un autre pour le fun    :rateau:


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

Ah, Ed et ses p.list, un vrai poeme ! 

"_la plist iTunes est toute neuve..._"


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

L&#224;, je crois que l'on touche le sublime.

Message, clair, pr&#233;cis, toute l'information pour r&#233;pondre y est.   

Comme tu vas lire ce message, Ed, j'en profite pour te r&#233;pondre ici : vire la plist !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

Faudrait faire un DVD Best Of Ed dans les Forums Techniques. Des heures de poilade pour les longues soir&#233;es d'hiver  

Amok, tu t'occupe de la pochette?


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2006)

Vous &#234;tes de beaux enfoir&#233;s !!.... :rateau:

 :love:


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

C'est vrai qu'il ne l'a pas cherché ....


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

Les bons conseils de Ed "technico magicus" &#224; l'attention des nioubs.



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Les autorisations, c'est quand m&#234;me mieux de les r&#233;parer avec utilitaires de disques.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

En tous cas il ne tient pas ses promesses


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faudrait faire un DVD Best Of Ed dans les Forums Techniques. Des heures de poilade pour les longues soir&#233;es d'hiver
> 
> Amok, tu t'occupe de la pochette?



Ca, on a de la mati&#232;re ! Il faudra faire un tri; ca va &#234;tre difficile vu que pratiquement tout est de tr&#232;s tr&#232;s haute vol&#233;e. Techniquement, on a affaire &#224; du bal&#232;se grand cru. pour la prochaine AE, je propose que MacG, &#224; l'instar de macbidouille, fasse des animations sur le stand avec Ed comme ma&#238;tre de stage. "Trouver une plist d'apercu", "graver &#224; la vol&#233;e sur iTunes en format .tarz, c'est possible en modifiant la plist", "Inserer un 78 tours dans le lecteur d'un mini, on peut aussi &#224; condition de plier le disque en 4, mais il n'est pas lu sans une modification compliqu&#233;e de la plist".


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> En tous cas il ne tient pas ses promesses



Note qu'il est quand même réaliste, pour un futur modo !


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

Et hop ! 

Et vlan ! 

Youpla ! 

H&#233; h&#233; ! 

On ne lui r&#233;pond m&#234;me plus ! 

Oh, mais...


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2006)

Vous &#234;tes de beaux salauds. Il essaye d'aider, et de se d&#233;patouiller. Vous vous rendez-compte qu'il pourrait se contenter d'&#234;tre dans le registre de "Passe un coup d'Onyx", ou bien "va voir OS Facile   " ?



:rateau:


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> il pourrait se contenter d'&#234;tre dans le registre de "Passe un coup d'Onyx"



Ou : "_vire la plist_" ?!


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

C'est &#233;norme!


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est &#233;norme!


On devrait pas rigoler, hein?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On devrait pas rigoler, hein?


Bah ouais mais c'est pas possible.
J'en suis déjà à mon 3eme caleçon depuis ce matin


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On devrait pas rigoler, hein?




Bah non, on devrait pas !   



jpmiss a dit:


> J'en suis d&#233;j&#224; &#224; mon 3eme cale&#231;on depuis ce matin



Pareil !


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2006)

Vous &#234;tes vraiment pas charitables. Si &#231;a se trouve, sa connexion ouifi est encore toute pourrite aujourd'hui, et il peut m&#234;me pas nous lire.


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Si &#231;a se trouve, sa connexion ouifi est encore toute pourrite aujourd'hui, et il peut m&#234;me pas nous lire.



Qu'il vire la plist de Airport alors


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Octobre 2006)

On fait comment pour virer les pref' du wifi


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Vous &#234;tes vraiment pas charitables. Si &#231;a se trouve, sa connexion ouifi est encore toute pourrite aujourd'hui, et il peut m&#234;me pas nous lire.



S&#251;r que c'est mal parti ! 

Admirez au passage la volont&#233; d'&#234;tre clair pour expliquer son probl&#232;me !


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ca, on a de la matière ! Il faudra faire un tri; ca va être difficile vu que pratiquement tout est de très très haute volée. Techniquement, on a affaire à du balèse grand cru. pour la prochaine AE, je propose que MacG, à l'instar de macbidouille, fasse des animations sur le stand avec Ed comme maître de stage. "Trouver une plist d'apercu", "graver à la volée sur iTunes en format .tarz, c'est possible en modifiant la plist", "Inserer un 78 tours dans le lecteur d'un mini, on peut aussi à condition de plier le disque en 4, mais il n'est pas lu sans une modification compliquée de la plist".


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

Vous &#234;tes vraiment trop elististes


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'dis :
Faudrait diviser le fil, pour en faire un "spécial Ed, le meilleur du best of". 


(Euh... Amok tu pourras effacer mes contributions à ce fil avant qu'Ed revienne? Après il voudra plus jamais faire Starsky et Hutch sinon... )


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi j'dis :
> Faudrait diviser le fil, pour en faire un "spécial Ed, le meilleur du best of".
> 
> 
> (Euh... Amok tu pourras effacer mes contributions à ce fil avant qu'Ed revienne? Après il voudra plus jamais faire Starsky et Hutch sinon... )



Nous en sommes débarassés pour un moment. Hier soir, dans une manipulation hasardeuse, il a éteint son Mac. Le temps qu'il trouve comment on fait pour le rallumer, nous sommes peinards !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Nous en sommes débarassés pour un moment. Hier soir, dans une manipulation hasardeuse, il a éteint son Mac. Le temps qu'il trouve comment on fait pour le rallumer, nous sommes peinards !



Qu'il vire la plist du bloc d'alim'


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Qu'il vire la plist du bloc d'alim'



Tu l'ecrit comment en Anglais, parce si c'est comme pour Apercu


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Nous en sommes débarassés pour un moment. Hier soir, dans une manipulation hasardeuse, il a éteint son Mac. Le temps qu'il trouve comment on fait pour le rallumer, nous sommes peinards !




Ah merde...
Désolé les mecs, ça marchera pas, je lui ai expliqué comment faire il y a quelques jours...
C'était juste avant qu'il me demande comment bloquer un contact sur ichat... Marrant j'ai plus de nouvelles de lui depuis, d'ailleurs...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Tu l'ecrit comment en Anglais, parce si c'est comme pour Apercu



com.apple.powersupply.plist


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2006)

Merci, vraiment.


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2006)

You're welcome ! :love: :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Merci, vraiment.



Remercie Andy Warhol


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> You're welcome ! :love: :rateau:


Toi, je me m&#233;fie. T'es le seul &#224; n'avoir pas balanc&#233; que des demi-saloperies. 

Pas normal.


_edit : allez, c'est cadeau. _


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _edit : allez, c'est cadeau. _


   :love:

On le mettra en bonus dans le DVD


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _edit : allez, c'est cadeau. _



Ah nan mais si tu fais exprès c'est moins rigolo!

Reste naturel, change rien, ne pense pas à ton public, je t'assure c'est là que t'es le plus marrant!


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

Vous croyez qu'il me dédicacerait mon t-shirt MacGé :rose:  ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Vous croyez qu'il me dédicacerait mon t-shirt MacGé :rose:  ?


Une s&#233;ance de d&#233;dicace sera organis&#233; &#224; la prochaine AE. Juste apr&#232;s la Dict&#233;e de Mackie©.


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> :love:
> 
> On le mettra en bonus dans le DVD



Oui, avec le fac-similé de toutes les plists du système du Maître imprimées sur velin !


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Une séance de dédicace sera organisé à la prochaine AE. Juste après la Dictée de Mackie©.




Pauvre Ed, si, comme moi, vous essayiez au moins de l'aider un peu, lui qui, au moins, est plein de bonne volonté pour aider son prochain (note pour Ed : s'il y a trop de prochains récents, vire la plist)


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Une séance de dédicace sera organisé à la prochaine AE. Juste après la Dictée de Mackie©.



A propos, il y a un sous forum _plist_ où tu pourrais postuler ?

*Plist* (0 visiteur(s)) 		
 		Aide, trucs et astuces pour virer ou niquer vos plists avec joie.
*Modérateur : Ed_the_Head
*Dernière consultation : jamais.*
*


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> A propos, il y a un sous forum _plist_ où tu pourrais postuler ?
> 
> *Plist* (0 visiteur(s))
> Aide, trucs et astuces pour virer ou niquer vos plists avec joie.
> ...


Ah non, je veux un forum 'achement plus technique. Mes comp&#233;tences vont beaucoup plus loin que la simple mise &#224; la corbeille de la plist. 
Je sais aussi faire : 
- le reset de la PRAM
-D&#233;marrer en mode Target
- Faire un backup bootable
- Synchroniser mes calendrier ical sur le pda, le mobile et .mac.

_Bon, par contre, si &#231;a d&#233;conne, je cherche toujours la plist de .mac 
_
Impressionnant, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Vous croyez qu'il me d&#233;dicacerait mon t-shirt MacG&#233; :rose:  ?



Non, il va proposer sa propre ligne avec lafraise.com


Ps => dites moi comment le proposer &#224; la fraise et je partage


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Non, il va proposer sa propre ligne avec lafraise.com



Enorme ! J'achète immédiatement !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Non, il va proposer sa propre ligne avec lafraise.com



Mwouahahahah! Mythique!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2006)

idem.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Ps => dites moi comment le proposer à la fraise et je partage



Clique "Soumettre"


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Clique "Soumettre"



Oui, oui (j'ai cr&#233;&#233; mon compte )... mais au del&#224; de la private joke qui nous amuse, je ne pense pas qu'il passe le cap de la premi&#232;re mod&#233;ration.

Il faut d&#233;j&#224; que le passe en 600x600 et je tente le coup.

_Au pire, vous &#234;tes assez grand pour vous le faire tirer pr&#232;s de chez vous _ AH, mais lafraise, quand m&#234;me


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Oui, oui (j'ai cr&#233;&#233; mon compte )... mais au del&#224; de la private joke qui nous amuse, je ne pense pas qu'il passe le cap de la premi&#232;re mod&#233;ration.
> 
> Il faut d&#233;j&#224; que le passe en 600x600 et je tente le coup.
> 
> _Au pire, vous &#234;tes assez grand pour vous le faire tirer pr&#232;s de chez vous _ AH, mais lafraise, quand m&#234;me


Surtout que, bon, mon avatar est un peu sous copyright quand m&#234;me. 

_A ce propos, peut-&#234;tre qu'UTC &#224; un avis? _


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Surtout que, bon, mon avatar est un peu sous copyright quand même.
> 
> _A ce propos, peut-être qu'UTC à un avis? _



Même sans l'avatar, ca le fait je trouve


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Même sans l'avatar, ca le fait je trouve


On peut demander &#224; tirhum un petit dessin. J'ach&#232;te de suite le t-shirt.


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Même sans l'avatar, ca le fait je trouve



Bon, allez je soumets sans le visuel, s'ils le montrent, cela nous fera bien rire et promis je partage si ça gagne.


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

Comme ça ?
Ca vous va ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

je prend


----------



## Patamach (19 Octobre 2006)

Ah tiens j'aurais plutot mis Kill The Plist

Bravo en tout cas Ed belle performance


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Ah tiens j'aurais plutot mis Kill The Plist
> 
> Bravo en tout cas Ed belle performance


Ah mais je n'y suis pour rien. 
Mais quel hommage! Je me savais dou&#233; pour les questions techniques, mais pas &#224; ce point 

_Super starmac  _


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

Il ne fut jamais modo, mais il fut une star de la technique, et fit fortune dans les t-shirt techniques ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il ne fut jamais modo, mais il fut une star de la technique, et fit fortune dans les t-shirt techniques ...


Perso, je rajouterais bien un truc du genre "De toute fa&#231;on, le terminal &#231;a sert &#224; rien!"


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Perso, je rajouterais bien un truc du genre "De toute façon, le terminal ça sert à rien!"



Un t-shirt Un !!


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

On va y arriver, je reprends la copie.
Le truc, c'est que je suis sens&#233; bosser en m&#234;me temps 

Ca ne se voit pas, je sais...

V1 : http://starmac.free.fr/plist.gif

V1 : http://starmac.free.fr/plist2.gif

A suivre


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

Le 2nd c'est un sp&#233;cial geek!

Bompi, y'a starmac qu'a un t-shirt pour toi!




Edit par contre, c'est vrai que "Kill" &#231;a le fait mieux que "Clear"


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2006)

Fais toi plaisir

locate $HOME/Library/Preferences/"*.plist"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le 2nd c'est su sp&#233;cial geek!
> 
> Bompi, y'a starmac qu'a un t-shirt pour toi!
> 
> ...


Tu m'&#233;tonnes, rien compris au 2nd.


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

la v3, pour patamach et tous les amateurs de gros seins 

V1 : http://starmac.free.fr/plist.gif

V2 : http://starmac.free.fr/plist2.gif

V3 : http://starmac.free.fr/plist3.gif

A suivre


----------



## Patamach (19 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il ne fut jamais modo, mais il fut une star de la technique, et fit fortune dans les t-shirt techniques ...



Un espèce de succès à l'envers quoi.
Un peu comme utc ou renneman en fait.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Un espèce de succès à l'envers quoi.
> Un peu comme utc ou renneman en fait.


Non, rien à voir. 

Mais revenons au sujet. 
Moi.


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> la v3, pour patamach et tous les amateurs de gros seins
> 
> V1 : http://starmac.free.fr/plist.gif
> 
> ...



Et une dernière pour le fun avant de rentrer


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Un espèce de succès à l'envers quoi.
> Un peu comme utc ou renneman en fait.



Il finit en leur compagnie à la cave  



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, rien à voir.
> 
> Mais revenons au sujet.
> Moi.



On a fait le tour je crois ...  ambulanciers !! il est à vous ...:love:


----------



## silvio (19 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, rien à voir.
> 
> Mais revenons au sujet.
> Moi.



On t'aimmmmme ... :love::love::love:

note pour moi : penser à faire gaffe la prochaine fois que je donne mon avis sur une  question technique ... surtout rester très général


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On peut demander à tirhum un petit dessin. J'achète de suite le t-shirt.


CB, chèque, espèces ?!.....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> note pour moi : penser &#224; faire gaffe la prochaine fois que je donne mon avis sur une  question technique ... surtout rester tr&#232;s g&#233;n&#233;ral



ou alors fais comme moi :
tu donnes ton aide mais tu previens que tu es blonde


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

[mode blond]mais tu es brune sur les photos [/mode blond]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> [mode blond]mais tu es brune sur les photos [/mode blond]



tu connais pas des blondes qui se teintent en brun ?


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> tu connais pas des blondes qui se teintent en brun ?



Là, on atteint un degré de perversité, qui frôle la rousse naturelle.


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2006)

quelqu'un parle-t'il la langue de G&#339;the ?!....


----------



## katelijn (20 Octobre 2006)

Pas suffisamment pour tout comprendre  ...  
Mais bon, t'as aussi des doutes? 

A part &#231;a, d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris ... le site est supprim&#233; ... reste plus que des commentaires de paum&#233;s... en manque! 

Un germaniste pourrait t'en dire plus ...


----------



## silvio (20 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Là, on atteint un degré de perversité, qui frôle la rousse naturelle.



nan : c'est pour échapper à la malédiction ....


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Là, on atteint un degré de perversité, qui frôle la rousse naturelle.




_tu n'as pas honte de révèler au monde mes perversions comme ça ?  
_


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4018999 a dit:
			
		

> _tu n'as pas honte de révèler au monde mes perversions comme ça ?
> _



Nous règlerons ce point de discorde par mp, si tu veux mon chéri. :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Là, on atteint un degré de perversité, qui frôle la rousse naturelle.




Avec des mèches chatains ?


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Avec des m&#232;ches chatains ?



Regarde ma galerie, tu verras qu'il n'y a pas de place pour les demies-mesures : rousse/auburn yeux verts.
Pour les autres, passez votre chemin&#8230; Enfin, pas trop vite quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Regarde ma galerie, tu verras qu'il n'y a pas de place pour les demies-mesures : rousse/auburn yeux verts.
> Pour les autres, passez votre chemin Enfin, pas trop vite quand même.



Par curiosité j'ai essayé d'aller voir mais pas moyen de trouver ta galerie :rateau:


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4019139 a dit:
			
		

> Par curiosit&#233; j'ai essay&#233; d'aller voir mais pas moyen de trouver ta galerie :rateau:



Cliquer sur galerie, puis chercher "starmac"

Curieuse, va !
C'est bien parce que t'&#233;tais en pyjama&#8230;


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Nous règlerons ce point de discorde par mp, si tu veux mon chéri. :love:




_pas de souci, aucune discorde entre nous meme sur ce sujet-là frangin. 
nous sommes toujours en accord mon chéri. :love:
_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Non rien : des images que je ne voyais sur mon ordi, si vous voulez effacer


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2006)

Oh... rien de grave...
Yashiro99 a ins&#233;r&#233; des images qui n'existent pas. comme celle-ci :

http://www.imagechef.com/ic/imgout/purc7831fc75fa0a2ce.jpg

et puis c'est tout.


----------



## katelijn (23 Octobre 2006)

Pri&#232;re de ne pas d&#233;ranger!


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Prière de ne pas déranger!


supprimée....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2006)

Elle est forte Kate...  



> Discussion sp&#233;cifi&#233; non valide ou supprim&#233;. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier le webmaster


----------



## Stargazer (23 Octobre 2006)

Ah d&#233;j&#224; ferm&#233; !  

Ils ont m&#234;me pas eu le temps de se mettre d'accord sur le prix !


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Prière de ne pas déranger!





> Discussion spécifié non valide ou supprimé. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier le webmaster



5 caractères ...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Oh... rien de grave...
> Yashiro99 a ins&#233;r&#233; des images qui n'existent pas. comme celle-ci :
> 
> http://www.imagechef.com/ic/imgout/purc7831fc75fa0a2ce.jpg
> ...



Ah non c'est pas tout ! 

T'as pas vu le nombre de fils ouverts par ses soins pour des Applis PC ?  

On dirait presque un bot commercial !  

La preuve avec le dernier en date


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

mais il est tres gentil celui là :
il nous donne de crack pour pc


----------



## benjamin (23 Octobre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ah non c'est pas tout !
> 
> T'as pas vu le nombre de fils ouverts par ses soins pour des Applis PC ?
> 
> ...


Notre cher d&#233;phas&#233; n'aura pas r&#233;sist&#233; bien longtemps &#224; Pascal77... _  
_


----------



## Stargazer (23 Octobre 2006)

C'est sûr qu'avec des clients comme ça, sa moyenne de fils fermés va pas faiblir de si tôt !


----------



## Melounette (23 Octobre 2006)

Pfff, pas eu le temps de voir, Benji t'es trop rapide.


----------



## Stargazer (23 Octobre 2006)

T'as vraiment rien loup&#233; sur ce coup ....


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Pfff, pas eu le temps de voir, Benji t'es trop rapide.



On vient de te dire que c'&#233;tait pascal77, le vert solitaire. Tu suis un peu, l'asticot ?!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> On vient de te dire que c'&#233;tait pascal77, le vert solitaire. Tu suis un peu, l'asticot ?!


P77, plus vif qu'un chat...


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> P77, plus vif qu'un chat...



Ah ca, d&#232;s qu'il commence &#224; battre nerveusement de la queue, de droite &#224; gauche, et &#224; grogner tu peux &#234;tre s&#251;r que le fil va fermer dans la minute.


Edit : comment je sais ca ?
Eh bien lorsque nous sommes de permanence tous les deux, ca se voit vu que notre sp&#233;cialiste des jeux de Maux porte le kilt.


----------



## benjamin (24 Octobre 2006)

Ce genre de trucs, faut pas le rater. Adieu Ratiatum.


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

J'ai rien compris !!!!!!


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai rien compris !!!!!!


Toi c'est normal*, mais moi !......  


_*(la d&#233;generescence, tout &#231;a, tout &#231;a......) _


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Toi c'est normal*, mais moi !......
> 
> 
> _*(la d&#233;generescence, tout &#231;a, tout &#231;a......) _



Bon, on explique a ma d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;rescence, alors ?

Benji, si tu atomises l'utilisateur, on ne suit plus !


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, on explique a ma dégénérescence, alors ?
> 
> Benji, si tu atomises l'utilisateur, on ne suit plus !


Oui, si quelqu'un peut expliquer ?!....  


benjamin ?!...


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Benjamin ?! Ouh ouh ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Benjamin ?! Ouh ouh ?


Et comme ça ?!......


----------



## benjamin (24 Octobre 2006)

Mano Solo qui atomise Ratiatum. Echange inter-forums, charte, nazis, droit de r&#233;ponse, r&#233;glements de compte, que du bon...


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Mano Solo qui atomise Ratiatum. Echange inter-forums, charte, nazis, droit de réponse, réglements de compte, que du bon...



ça me donne des idées :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Laisse Lorie tranquille Mackie... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4023126 a dit:
			
		

> Laisse Lorie tranquille Mackie... :mouais:



j'y suis banni  a vie


----------



## Melounette (24 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> j'y suis banni a vie


Ah tiens toi aussi ? C'est marrant ça.


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2006)

Moi, du forum de la star'Ac...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

Je comprends pas, &#231;a fait 2 ans que je ne fais que raconter des conneries sur les forums techniques de MacG et je suis toujours pas banni. Doit y avoir un probl&#232;me avec les mod&#233;rateurs.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Octobre 2006)

La communaut&#233; de MacG est trop indulgente, c'est &#231;a la vraie raison


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2006)

A force d'effacer les .plists tu effaces toutes tes traces...


----------



## Bretagnicus (24 Octobre 2006)

mano solo, c'est pas lui qu'est fils de Cabu, le dessinateur avec une coupe au bol du club dorothée ?
y reproche a ratatium d'etre un suppot a la solde du grand capitalisme sous des déguisements d'économie solidaire? un peu comme il fait lui, non, si j'ai bien compris l'histoire?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Bretagnicus a dit:


> mano solo, c'est pas lui qu'est fils de Cabu, le dessinateur avec une coupe au bol du club dorothée ?
> y reproche a ratatium d'etre un suppot a la solde du grand capitalisme sous des déguisements d'économie solidaire? un peu comme il fait lui, non, si j'ai bien compris l'histoire?



OUI


----------



## Bretagnicus (24 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> OUI



Radiohead aussi ils ont voulu faire ça, mais il se sussure qu'ils seraient de nouveau en pourparler avec une maison de disque car ils ont éprouvé les limites de cette méthode, parait-il .
A confirmer.


----------



## Melounette (24 Octobre 2006)

Bretagnicus a dit:


> mano solo, c'est pas lui qu'est fils de Cabu, le dessinateur avec une coupe au bol du club dorothée ?
> y reproche a ratatium d'etre un suppot a la solde du grand capitalisme sous des déguisements d'économie solidaire? un peu comme il fait lui, non, si j'ai bien compris l'histoire?


Ah bin voilà, je cherchais à me faire un résumé de cette affaire, je crois que c'est ça. J'aimerais bien avoir une discussion sur l'intermittence avec lui, té ! (Si, si ça a un rapport, mais si...)
Merci Benjamin, j'ai bien ri.


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je comprends pas, &#231;a fait 2 ans que je ne fais que raconter des conneries sur les forums techniques de MacG et je suis toujours pas banni. Doit y avoir un probl&#232;me avec les mod&#233;rateurs.



C'est diff&#233;rent : tu es tr&#232;s tr&#232;s b&#234;te, mais pas m&#233;chant !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah bin voilà, je cherchais à me faire un résumé de cette affaire, je crois que c'est ça. J'aimerais bien avoir une discussion sur l'*intermittence* avec lui, té ! (Si, si ça a un rapport, mais si...)
> Merci Benjamin, j'ai bien ri.



Tu m'étonnes  
Pov'Mano Solo ....


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Et comme ça ?!......



Ah, oui : efficace ! 
Réponse dès le post suivant !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est différent : tu es très très bête, mais pas méchant !


Au moins, je cumule pas.


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Bon, quand ils vont, les uns et les autres, suivre les affluents de leur compteur de visites, avec un peu de chance ca va débarquer ici...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Au moins, je cumule pas.



Les conneries, si !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Au moins, je cumule pas.





Stargazer a dit:


> Les conneries, si !



Tu tombes bien! Amok et moi-m&#234;me &#233;tions en train de parler de toi.


----------



## Melounette (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, quand ils vont, les uns et les autres, suivre les affluents de leur compteur de visites, avec un peu de chance ca va débarquer ici...


Oh ? Tu crois qu'on va avoir droit à Raoul ? A Ratatium ?Chouette.


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Oh ? Tu crois qu'on va avoir droit à Raoul ? A Ratatium ?Chouette.



Silence, l'intermittente, ou c'est le ban !


----------



## Nephou (24 Octobre 2006)

Ratatium c&#8217;est quoi  ? _parce que Mano Solo je connais (la musique et les concerts, pas l&#8217;homme directement)_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> Ratatium cest quoi  ?



Je sais pas trop si c'est un type, un forum ou les deux ....


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2006)

http://www.ratiatum.com/

Mettez le filtre des fenêtres surgissantes, car ça y va fort ..merci la pub...

Sinon sur Google ça dit:



> L'actualité du partage de fichiers (Peer to Peer) et d'Internet : eDonkey, eMule, Kazaa, Overnet, WinMX, Blubster, File Spree, et tous les autres logiciels.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je sais pas trop si c'est un type, un forum ou les deux ....


Ah merde j'ai cru qu'on parlait d'un plat r&#233;gional, moi... :mouais:

Bon, ben je retourne me coucher. :sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah merde j'ai cru qu'on parlait d'un plat r&#233;gional, moi... :mouais:
> 
> Bon, ben je retourne me coucher. :sleep:


T'es encore sous perfusion??? Tu vieillis.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'es encore sous perfusion??? Tu vieillis.


nan, t'es fou, impec, pas un p&#232;te de jeu dans les rotules, j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; nickel!

J'entrecoupe juste mes journ&#233;es de siestes de 30 minutes, toutes les demi-heures.
Pour &#234;tre s&#251;r d'avoir vraiment bien bien r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> nan, t'es fou, impec, pas un p&#232;te de jeu dans les rotules, j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; nickel!
> 
> J'entrecoupe juste mes journ&#233;es de siestes de 30 minutes, toutes les demi-heures.
> Pour &#234;tre s&#251;r d'avoir vraiment bien bien r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;.


T'as raison, vaut mieux &#233;viter le surmenage. 

Quand on voit ce que &#231;a a donn&#233; sur _certains mod&#233;rateurs_ de ce forum, &#231;a fait peur.


----------



## silvio (24 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'as raison, vaut mieux éviter le surmenage.
> 
> Quand on voit ce que ça a donné sur _certains modérateurs_ de ce forum, ça fait peur.



Tu peux peut-être donné des noms ....  
Pour moi qui débute et tous les autres nioubes, c'est important


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Tu peux peut-être donné des noms ....
> Pour moi qui débute et tous les autres nioubes, c'est important


Ils se distinguent bien assez comme &#231;a pour que je n'ai pas besoin de divulguer leurs pseudos...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2006)

Et ce serait leur faire trop d'honneur que de le citer (en plus!)


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Octobre 2006)

Qui?
Amok?

Quoi, c'est parce que vous savez pas si c'est un "k" ou "que" &#224; la fin, c'est &#231;a?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quoi, c'est parce que vous savez pas si c'est un "k" ou "que" &#224; la fin, c'est &#231;a?



Visiblement les probl&#232;mes d'orthographe tu connais aussi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et ce serait leur faire trop d'honneur que de le citer (en plus!)





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Qui?
> Amok?
> 
> Quoi, c'est parce que vous savez pas si c'est un "k" ou "que" à la fin, c'est ça?




Comme si c'était le seul.


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Visiblement les problèmes d'orthographe tu connais aussi




Pose lui la question : banni, ca prend 2 "n" ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Pose lui la question : banni, ca prend 2 "n" ?


En tout cas, "avertissement" ya deux "s".
Ca j'ai vu.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En tout cas, "avertissement" ya deux "s".
> Ca j'ai vu.


Et Pacemaker, &#231;a s'&#233;crit comment en fran&#231;ais?


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et Pacemaker, &#231;a s'&#233;crit comment en fran&#231;ais?


Ah &#231;a, par contre, faut demander &#224; Amok. 
DocEvil a du lui dire.


----------



## Nephou (24 Octobre 2006)

rh&#244;&#244; 806 contributions&#8230; (enfin 7) ce brillant hommage aux, je cite, &#8220;b&#233;taill&#232;res &#224; cathos&#8221;, ne m&#233;riterait-il pas une fermeture ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> rh&#244;&#244; 806 contributions&#8230; (enfin 7) ce brillant hommage aux, je cite, &#8220;b&#233;taill&#232;res &#224; cathos&#8221;, ne m&#233;riterait-il pas une fermeture ?


Si tu veux. Mais &#231;a m&#233;rite aussi une V.2.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si tu veux. Mais &#231;a m&#233;rite aussi une V.2.


Yep.

Ca devient une manie, hein, de fermer les meilleurs fils du bar, tu trouves pas Ed?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Yep.
> 
> Ca devient une manie, hein, de fermer les meilleurs fils du bar, tu trouves pas Ed?


Ouaip. Vivement que &#231;a change. 
Mais ne t'inqui&#232;tes pas, c'est dans l'ordre des choses.


----------



## Nephou (24 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si tu veux. Mais &#231;a m&#233;rite aussi une V.2.



&#199;a m&#233;rite&#8230; &#231;a m&#233;rite&#8230; faut voir 

apr&#232;s le &#8220;seen on the net&#8221;, le &#8220;seen on yutubes|koreus|&#8230;&#8221;, le &#8220;seen on &#171; humour point com &#187;&#8221; et, le fameux &#8220;seen in my kitchen&#8221; tu penses que le &#8220;seen on macge&#8221; est un indispensable


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah &#231;a, par contre, faut demander &#224; Amok.
> DocEvil a du lui dire.



Tu pourras lui demander lorsque tu sauras enfin si "banni" prend 2 "n"  Toutefois, je crains qu'&#224; partir de ce jour, tu ne doives supporter longtemps ton ignorance &#224; propos de la traduction de "pacemaker"


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Yep.
> 
> Ca devient une manie, hein, de fermer les meilleurs fils du bar, tu trouves pas Ed?



Faut bien justifier son salaire.

:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faut bien justifier son salaire.
> 
> :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (24 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Faut bien justifier son salaire.
> 
> :rateau:



dîtes donc monsieur [P77] sale air vous même[/P77]


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Notez qu'il est également possible de conserver le fil en interdisant aux guignols d'y poster !


----------



## macmarco (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Notez qu'il est également possible de conserver le fil en interdisant aux guignols d'y poster !






Chiche !!!!!     :style:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Notez qu'il est également possible de conserver le fil en interdisant aux guignols d'y poster !



Autant fermer MacGé


----------



## Nephou (24 Octobre 2006)

:mouais: ou encore circonscrire ce fil aux guignols _benjamin, on peut attacher des membres à un fil à lexclusion des autres ? _


----------



## katelijn (24 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Autant fermer MacGé



Et plus de "sale air"


----------



## jpmiss (24 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> dîtes donc monsieur [P77] sale air vous même[/P77]




[P77 aussi] Quand on a un sale air liquide est ce qu'on est un con primé? [/P77 aussi]


Je suis déjà très très loin


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je suis d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s tr&#232;s loin







Menteuse 

_T'attends de vois si &#231;a va gueuler, hein, avoue? _


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2006)

le seul qui pourrait "_sauver_" ce fil... 




_P.S : ça fait longtemps, quand même !! _ 
_sympa son avatar, nan ?!...._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

Un vrai rebelle.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

J'aime &#224; penser que j'y suis pour quelque chose.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2006)

Sans toi, Backcat, bien des posteurs ne seraient pas ce qu'ils sont aujourd'hui.


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Sans toi, Backcat, bien des posteurs ne seraient pas ce qu'ils sont aujourd'hui.



Des ex-posteurs 
:casse:
:rateau:


----------



## silvio (25 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Des ex-posteurs
> :casse:
> :rateau:


j'allais dire des bannis ... 
tu m'enlèves les mots de la bouche ....


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2006)

Pas exactement.

BackCat en fait plutôt des machines à tuer, des aigris, des agressifs quoi... 

D'ailleurs on parlait récemment de dressage de nouveaux, je sais plus ou siffle et on pourrait p'tet demander des tuyaux à BackCat...
Il est fort pour faire des nioubes de combat en fait. 


_D'ailleurs j'ai l'impression qu'il nous fait une démo pas loin d'ici... _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Z'&#234;tes pas au niveau les djeun's. Puis bon. Faut accepter l'image qui va avec


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4024621 a dit:
			
		

> Puis bon. Faut accepter l'image qui va avec



Tu veux dire une image de tête de con? 

Ah mais on y bosse, on y bosse...
Enfin Ed, surtout, mais je trouve que dans l'ensemble, on est pas si loin derrière...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pas exactement.
> 
> BackCat en fait plutôt des machines à tuer, des aigris, des agressifs quoi...
> 
> ...



Où ça? Où ça??? 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4024621 a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes pas au niveau les djeun's. Puis bon. Faut accepter l'image qui va avec



Certes, nous ne sommes pas au niveau. Mais bon, perso, ça me dérange pas vraiment d'être considéré comme un gros con. Ici ou dans la vraie vie. 

D'ailleurs, c'est ce que je disais ce matin à la vieille que j'ai croisée dans la rue. Juste avant de lui piquer son sac. 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu veux dire une image de tête de con?
> 
> Ah mais on y bosse, on y bosse...
> Enfin Ed, surtout, mais je trouve que dans l'ensemble, on est pas si loin derrière...



L'important, c'est de bosser tous les jours.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Ouaip. Et puis comme je dis souvent, se faire traiter de cons ou ne pas &#234;tre appr&#233;ci&#233; par certaines personnes (liste par mp) c'est un d&#233;lice de gourmets :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4024836 a dit:
			
		

> (liste par mp)



Cher BackCat.
Mon adresse pour le mp :
"bobbynountchak" comme ça, sans majuscule, tout attaché.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Ah... d&#233;sol&#233;. Je ne donne pas la liste aux personnes y figurant.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4024887 a dit:
			
		

> Ah... d&#233;sol&#233;. Je ne donne pas la liste aux personnes y figurant.


Nan mais l&#224; c'&#233;tait pas pareil, tu le m&#233;ritais.


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2006)

Et vous ?!.....


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2006)

Grouillez vous, y'en aura pas pour tout le monde!


----------



## da capo (29 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Grouillez vous, y'en aura pas pour tout le monde!



Je crois qu'il y met du coeur il peut en satisfaire un bon nombre


----------



## r0m1 (29 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Grouillez vous, y'en aura pas pour tout le monde!



Pour une fois j'ai été preum's sur ce coup là !!!


----------



## tinibook (29 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'aime bien! 

Edith me dit qu'elle conna&#238;t d&#233;j&#224; la sentence: PAF 
Sauf si la requ&#234;te de Ma&#238;tre bobby n'est pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e ce qui va de soit naturellement... 

Bon alors entre PAF, BOF et DTC le choix ne manque pas et cela complique la d&#233;lib&#233;ration!
Oui mais voil&#224; moi je suis pas PIF le chien... :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Octobre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien!
> 
> Edith me dit qu'elle connaît déjà la sentence: PAF


Je préfère la mienne : BOF.


----------



## r0m1 (30 Octobre 2006)

c'est quoi ce jeu ?? DTC .... j'ai bon j'ai bon ??


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2006)

Pouff... 4 ou 5 pages de flood parties en fum&#233;e


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Pouff... 4 ou 5 pages de flood parties en fumée



ouéééééé !!!! 
et meme le coup boul tres gentil d'un grand vert que j'ai reçu a disparu avec !!!!    

quelle injustice !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Pouff... 4 ou 5 pages de flood parties en fum&#233;e


Ben merde...
Et mes points disco moi?
Et mes super vannes?



edit : @princess : les grands esprits...


----------



## benjamin (30 Octobre 2006)

Je vous n'avoue n'avoir m&#234;me pas tout lu.  
Si l'on ne peut m&#234;me plus faire de grasse matin&#233;e tranquille. :sleep:
A la rigueur, j'aurais m&#234;me d&#251; transf&#233;rer dans la MGZ. :rateau:


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2006)

Et un pseudo en moins aussi ? J'ai pas v&#233;rifi&#233;...

Edit : Apr&#232;s v&#233;rification plus d'overlife.

On ne s'y attendait, mais alors, vraiment pas.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Je vous n'avoue n'avoir m&#234;me pas tout lu.
> Si l'on ne peut m&#234;me plus faire de grasse matin&#233;e tranquille. :sleep:
> A la rigueur, j'aurais m&#234;me d&#251; transf&#233;rer dans la MGZ. :rateau:



benj , les vitres ne se lavent pas toute seule    
lundi jour de menage, on se leve tot !!!!


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2006)

un air de d&#233;j&#224; vu...

Personne ne veut ouvrir un fil pour r&#233;clamer la r&#233;ouverture du fil effac&#233; ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> un air de déjà vu...
> 
> Personne ne veut ouvrir un fil pour réclamer la réouverture du fil effacé ?



  j'avais proposé que le grand chef rouge pourrait ouvrir une fois par mois 
(le premier lundi du mois) un sous forum pour se plaindre du casting des autorites rouges/bleus de macg mais banj a fermé le fil et ......IL NE L'A MEME PAS LU !!!!


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> IL NE L'A MEME PAS LU !!!!



Un manque de savoir vivre indigne d'un administrateur !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Je vous n'avoue n'avoir m&#234;me pas tout lu.
> Si l'on ne peut m&#234;me plus faire de grasse matin&#233;e tranquille. :sleep:
> A la rigueur, j'aurais m&#234;me d&#251; transf&#233;rer dans la MGZ. :rateau:


Envoie le moi Benjamin  Promis, je n'userai d'aucune fonction mod&#233;ratrice ! Promis !!!


----------



## benjamin (30 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4031267 a dit:
			
		

> Envoie le moi Benjamin  Promis, je n'userai d'aucune fonction mod&#233;ratrice ! Promis !!!


Vas-y.  Je ne sacrifierai de toute fa&#231;on pas cette journ&#233;e d'oisivet&#233; pour suivre _l'affaire_.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben merde...
> Et mes points disco moi?
> Et mes super vannes?
> 
> ...





on doit appeler edit : le post est reapparu, les points disco avec


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Octobre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Vas-y.  Je ne sacrifierai de toute fa&#231;on pas cette journ&#233;e d'oisivet&#233; pour suivre _l'affaire_.


T'inqui&#232;te, on g&#232;re


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Octobre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> on doit appeler edit : le post est reapparu, les points disco avec




Cool  

Quand on voit comment il a prit le chaton sur la 1ère discussion, c'est pas étonnant qu'il soit banni :mouais: 

Même moi je le prendrais pas comme ça  (ça veut tout dire   )


----------



## rezba (30 Octobre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Vas-y.  Je ne sacrifierai de toute fa&#231;on pas cette journ&#233;e d'oisivet&#233; pour suivre _l'affaire_.



J'ai fait un petit effort, par pure nostalgie. 
L&#224;, je me casse. Faut pas bourrer non plus. L'oisivet&#233; n'est pas au programme de la journ&#233;e.


----------



## katelijn (31 Octobre 2006)

J'ai rien compris


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> J'ai rien compris



c'est un private game, nous on est juste là pour mater 

kékun aurait il une explication?


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

On a le droit d'y foutre le bordel, ou ils vont mal le prendre?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On a le droit d'y foutre le bordel, ou ils vont mal le prendre?




moi, je trouve ça mignon quand ils jouent 

qui démarre?


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

J'essaye de me dire que je vais &#234;tre respectueux, et tout, mais... Pitin &#231;a d&#233;mange!!!!


----------



## tinibook (31 Octobre 2006)

On peut pas faire une petite pissouille?   :rose:


----------



## katelijn (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'essaye de me dire que je vais être respectueux, et tout, mais... Pitin ça démange!!!!



Tu risque d'être banni par le "modo" du jeu ...  
T'est poli comme garçon ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

Merde c'est vrai que &#231;a donne envie...


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Tu risque d'&#234;tre banni par le "modo" du jeu ...
> T'est poli comme gar&#231;on ...


Fallait pas dire &#231;a... 

Oh et puis merde j'y vais, ils ont qu'&#224; jouer dans un profil, comme tout le monde!  

EDIT :


			
				tintin a dit:
			
		

> Merde c'est vrai que &#231;a donne envie...


UN PEU MON N'VEU!!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

On y va ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On y va ?




toasted.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

J'ai pas pu me retenir.

C'est la faute à ma mère, y'a pas assez de chocolat chez moi.


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai pas pu me retenir.
> 
> C'est la faute &#224; ma m&#232;re, y'a pas assez de chocolat chez moi.



T'es pas avec les enfants &#224; sonner aux portes pour Halloween ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

Non, mais les prochains qui passent je me fait passer pour Amok un malade mental ! 
Joyeux zallowiiiiiine mes petiiiiits...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On a le droit d'y foutre le bordel, ou ils vont mal le prendre?




La réaction finale doit se situer entre les deux


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Non, mais les prochains qui passent je me fait passer pour Amok un malade mental !
> Joyeux zallowiiiiiine mes petiiiiits...



Pas crédible ...tu vas passer pour un traître ... 

Entre gamins on est solidaire


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

M&#234;me les gamins qui ont 5ans et 25cm de moins que moi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> La réaction finale doit se situer entre les deux


Comment qu'il nous a renvoy&#233; chier! 

M'en fous, j'en ai rajout&#233; une couche... Je fais trop bien le mec qu'a pas compris...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Comment qu'il nous a renvoyé chier!
> 
> M'en fous, j'en ai rajouté une couche... Je fais trop bien le mec qu'a pas compris...





Pas compris quoi euh ? :bebe: :hein:


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2006)

En attendant, z'avez pas un petit lien ? :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> En attendant, z'avez pas un petit lien ? :sleep:



Tu peux aller votez au château si tu veux, tu as encore 20 minutes


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> En attendant, z'avez pas un petit lien ? :sleep:


Ben lis tout, aussi, h&#233; feignasse! 
Un post de Katelijn, je crois, juste en bas de la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente...


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben lis tout, aussi, hé feignasse!
> Un post de Katelijn, je crois, juste en bas de la page *précédente*...





Justement.


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Justement.


Et maintenant c'est encore plus loin... 
De ta faute. 

Allez tiens va... Bien parce que c'est toi.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2006)

Hum...


----------



## katelijn (2 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Hum...



Très prometteur!! :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2006)

Soyez charitables...  

...il n'a pas l'air méchant.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2006)

Ben la bonne r&#233;ponse a &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;e !


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2006)

euh...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Novembre 2006)

Tiens, avec les smileys ca marche pas...

A propos du lien, le gars (ou la fille) vient pas de se faire plaquer ?


----------



## da capo (2 Novembre 2006)

&#231;a se suffit&#8230; rien &#224; ajouter je crois


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai &#231;a, je vois m&#234;me pas quoi poster....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4036802 a dit:
			
		

> euh...



ce n'est rien remi : juste de la pub


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Novembre 2006)

C'est l'heure de la cur&#233;e.


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est l'heure de la curée.



en même temps elle n'a que 12 ans


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> en m&#234;me temps elle n'a que 12 ans



plutot bien eveill&#233;e la minette love     ...ou plutot , tout un poeme


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


>


 

Non, Mackie. Non...

 :affraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est l'heure de la curée.



C'est impressionnant...j'ai rien compris.     :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2006)

J'en ai un beau l&#224;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

Mauvais karma, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2006)

Tendu comme un string en tous cas


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2006)

ouaip  Et puis le pseudo : "papipato" !!

J'en connais un autre qui aurait pu le choisir celui-l&#224;


----------



## rezba (21 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est l'heure de la cur&#233;e.



Elle a douze ans. M&#234;me Mackie s'en est aper&#231;u.


----------



## fredintosh (21 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Elle a douze ans. Même Mackie s'en est aperçu.


 
Et alors ? On est obligé d'écrire (et sans doute de parler) comme ça parce qu'on a 12 ans ? :hein:


----------



## rezba (21 Novembre 2006)

Si ma fille de douze ans avait suffisament de cran pour venir nous affronter ici, tout &#231;a parce que le blog qu'elle aurait cr&#233;&#233; pour son amoureux ne marchait pas, j'y regarderais &#224; deux fois avant de la jeter parce qu'elle &#233;crit ici comme dans ses sms.


----------



## fredintosh (21 Novembre 2006)

Je suppose qu'elle n'&#233;crit pas comme &#231;a dans ses r&#233;dactions &#224; l'&#233;cole.
Donc, c'est juste une question d'effort, et de volont&#233; de s'adapter &#224; telle ou telle situation.
Il suffit de lire 30 secondes le forum pour s'apercevoir que le style SMS/fon&#233;tic n'est pas de mise sur MacG, qui est un site g&#233;n&#233;raliste et pas sp&#233;cifique aux 10-12 ans.


----------



## rezba (21 Novembre 2006)

Je suis d'accord avec &#231;a, fred, tu penses bien.
C'&#233;tait l'accroche de Ed qui me faisait r&#233;agir, la cur&#233;e.
Bon, en m&#234;me temps, c'est un type qui est pass&#233; des coop&#233;ratives solidaires &#224; Napol&#233;on 3, donc....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Novembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Je d&#233;couvre ce thread et ne l'aime pas du tout.
> 
> Une sorte de melting-pot de bien pensant r&#233;unis ici pour d&#233;noncer le nioub, le faible, le mauvais go&#251;t (forc&#233;ment, &#231;a vient d'un autre), la l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233;, la simplicit&#233; d'esprit...
> 
> ...





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est l'heure de la cur&#233;e.





rezba a dit:


> Elle a douze ans. M&#234;me Mackie s'en est aper&#231;u.





rezba a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec &#231;a, fred, tu penses bien.
> C'&#233;tait l'accroche de Ed qui me faisait r&#233;agir, la cur&#233;e.
> Bon, en m&#234;me temps, c'est un type qui est pass&#233; des coop&#233;ratives solidaires &#224; Napol&#233;on 3, donc....



Je suis toujours sur les coop&#233;ratives, plus que jamais 

Mon accroche n'avait rien de d&#233;licate, je te l'accorde... Mais elle est assum&#233;e. 
Avant de poster, j'ai pris la peine de regarder un coup d'&#339;il dans son profil. J'ai &#233;galement regard&#233; ses autres messages. Messages dans lesquelles sa prose est bien plus compr&#233;hensible.
Krystof l'a d&#233;j&#224; expliqu&#233;, ce fil est l&#224; pour &#231;a. Ramener les charognes, dont je fais partie, sur un pauvre nioube sans d&#233;fense. On peut &#234;tre d'accord ou pas mais ce fil me pla&#238;t bien. 
Tu remarqueras aussi que je ne suis pas intervenu dans le fil de cette jeune fille. 
_Comment-&#231;a, c'est du voyeurisme? 
_

Bref, &#224; 12 ans comme &#224; 45, lorsque l'on arrive quelque part, on fait un minimum d'effort. C'est bien pour &#231;a que j'ai post&#233; dans "et dire que j'ai rat&#233; &#231;a!", et pas autre chose. Ni son &#226;ge, ni ses amours de jeune fille n'ont motiv&#233; mon intervention. Simplement sa fa&#231;on d'&#233;crire.


----------



## rezba (21 Novembre 2006)

Il n'y avait nul reproche dans mes propos, Ed. Je trouve &#233;galement que ce fil nous apprend &#224; &#234;tre plus respectueux, globalement. A dire les m&#234;mes choses, mais dans des formes plus civilis&#233;es.

PS : J'ai mis les coop&#233;s entre parenth&#232;ses, mais je suis toujours &#231;a de pr&#232;s.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Il n'y avait nul reproche dans mes propos, Ed. Je trouve &#233;galement que ce fil nous apprend &#224; &#234;tre plus respectueux, globalement. A dire les m&#234;mes choses, mais dans des formes plus civilis&#233;es.
> 
> PS : J'ai mis les coop&#233;s entre parenth&#232;ses, mais je suis toujours &#231;a de pr&#232;s.


Tu fais bien de le dire.
Un peu plus, je venais avec mes potes te marrave &#224; coup de crosses et de clubs d'Alain de golf.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2006)

Bon les deux amoureux, y a des chambres d'h&#244;tel pour &#231;a


----------



## katelijn (22 Novembre 2006)

Non, non c'est pas de la paranoia


----------



## supermoquette (22 Novembre 2006)

Merci de ne pas citer un sujet ou j'ai post&#233; s&#233;rieusement


----------



## JPTK (22 Novembre 2006)

krystof a dit:


> Je d&#233;couvre ce thread et ne l'aime pas du tout.
> 
> Une sorte de melting-pot de bien pensant r&#233;unis ici pour d&#233;noncer le nioub, le faible, le mauvais go&#251;t (forc&#233;ment, &#231;a vient d'un autre), la l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233;, la simplicit&#233; d'esprit...
> 
> ...





Genre on peut m&#234;me plus se moquer des handicap&#233;s et des pauvres quoi... trop pas dr&#244;le la life avec oit :rateau:


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2006)

jptk, ou l'art de rallumer les feux o&#249; y'a m&#234;me plus de braises.


----------



## katelijn (22 Novembre 2006)

Ben oui, je suis nulle ...:mouais: c'est tout sérieux là dedans


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> jptk, ou l'art de rallumer les feux où y'a même plus de braises.



D'un autre côté il a raison, krystof est un emmerdeur. 
Si on peut plus se moquer des autres, on va plus pouvoir faire grand chose, ici.


----------



## katelijn (22 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> D'un autre côté il a raison, krystof est un emmerdeur.
> Si on peut plus se moquer des autres, on va plus pouvoir faire grand chose, ici.



A qui le dis tu ... 
A part ça, t'avance?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> A qui le dis tu ...
> A part ça, t'avance?



Mieux que ça : j'ai fini.


----------



## silvio (23 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mieux que ça : j'ai fini.



Tenez je suis pas sûr du potentiel, mais je crois qu'en le poussant un peu .... 
(on a déjà eu quelques échanges via coups de boule et empés assez intéressants)


----------



## tirhum (23 Novembre 2006)

Pffff......


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2006)

Bah habituel on dira, tu fairais mieux de bosser gratos tiens


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

Poster comme ca "chez" Alem, il faut vraiment &#234;tre nouveau ! 

Remarquez qu'il est tellement surpris devant tant d'impudence qu'il semble sans voix !


----------



## fredintosh (23 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Pffff......



C'est dingue, &#231;a, il revient &#224; chaque fois &#224; la charge. L'historique de ses messages est &#233;difiant.  

Y en a qui ne doutent de rien, ils pensent que tout leur est d&#251;, y a qu'&#224; demander gentiment et remercier avec une bo&#238;te de bonbons. :hein:


----------



## tirhum (23 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est dingue, ça, il revient à chaque fois à la charge. L'historique de ses messages est édifiant.
> 
> Y en a qui ne doutent de rien, ils pensent que tout leur est dû, y a qu'à demander gentiment et remercier avec une boîte de bonbons. :hein:


Il en a eu des bonbons.....


----------



## Nephou (23 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Poster comme ca "chez" Alem, il faut vraiment être nouveau !
> 
> Remarquez qu'il est tellement surpris devant tant d'impudence qu'il semble sans voix !



ben moi ça m'a permis de placer un très mauvais jeu de mot que même pascal il aurait peut-être hésité


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2006)

Ne pas tourner ce sujet en coup de boule rouge quand m&#234;me, m&#234;me si


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Novembre 2006)

Encore un qui recherche des logiciels

Alors qu'en allant sur google, il tombe directement sur le site du fabricant ...


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> ben moi &#231;a m'a permis de placer un tr&#232;s mauvais jeu de mot que m&#234;me pascal il aurait peut-&#234;tre h&#233;sit&#233;



H&#233;las, ma r&#233;ponse est encore plus honteuse ! 

Bon, on va encore r&#233;cup&#233;rer ca au bar, je le sens...


----------



## fredintosh (23 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Hélas, ma réponse est encore plus honteuse !


Je crois que je viens de faire pire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est dingue, ça, il revient à chaque fois à la charge. L'historique de ses messages est édifiant.



Perso j'adore celui-là.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2006)

Tellement honteux que j'avais pas vu le jeu de mot, s&#251;rement une protection intellectuelle inconsciente. Vous avez eu tord de faire partir fredtravers, il aurait pu beaucoup pour vous


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

Vous savez que je commence a me faire du souci pour notre Alem ? il est pass&#233;, a lu le sujet, puis est reparti. Sans le transf&#233;rer, sans le fermer, sans &#233;crire "dites donc, si on postait des images ?",  rien.

 

EDIT. Non, c'est bon !  Il est revenu ! Je l'imagine bien se d&#233;tachant de l'&#233;cran, faisant quelques pas, puis subitement, sur un volte-face digne d'un super h&#233;ros, plonger sur le clavier en imaginant le bordel cr&#233;&#233; par un tel pr&#233;c&#233;dent.


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso j'adore celui-l&#224;.




Incroyable, je ne l'avais pas vu (Molgow....) ! 

Bosser en &#233;change de photos de fondement* (h&#233; h&#233;, c'est dans la charte, pas d'&#233;toiles alors que c**) c'est quand m&#234;me assez classieux ! 

Bon, moi ca m'int&#233;resse pour un pote qui a des c&#244;tes cass&#233;es   et est actuellement dans l'incapacit&#233; de remuer trop fougueusement. Par contre, je veux avoir un &#233;chantillon par MP. Imaginons que la charmante ne soit pas son style ?! Hein ?! C'est possible, apr&#232;s tout ! 


* Si j'ai bien compris, il s'agit de 1000 photos de la _m&#234;me_ personne ?


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Hélas, ma réponse est encore plus honteuse !
> 
> Bon, on va encore récupérer ca au bar, je le sens...



Bref , mais sublime ..


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> * Si j'ai bien compris, il s'agit de 1000 photos de la _même_ personne ?



Ben c'est ce que j'ai compris aussi en tout cas...


----------



## silvio (23 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben c'est ce que j'ai compris aussi en tout cas...



et comment peut-on proposer 1000 photos de la m&#234;me personne et int&#233;resser quelqu'un ?
:rose:
ou alors ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Novembre 2006)

Ou alors elle est over-bonne, c'est &#231;a que tu veux dire?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> ou alors ?



Façon puzzle  : un orteil par ci, une oreille par là, je vous laisse imaginer la suite


----------



## silvio (23 Novembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ou alors elle est over-bonne, c'est &#231;a que tu veux dire?


Oui &#231;a aussi ... 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Fa&#231;on puzzle  : un orteil par ci, une oreille par l&#224;, je vous laisse imaginer la suite


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Façon puzzle  : un orteil par ci, une oreille par là, je vous laisse imaginer la suite



Au niveau morceaux du puzzle, l'homme est plus décomposable que la femme alors


----------



## rezba (23 Novembre 2006)

C'est charmant. Fais moi un site o&#249; une gonzesse montre son catalogue de photos &#233;rotiques qu'elle a pos&#233;e toute seule, et t'auras un "petit cadeau".

Comme disait Magritte, Ceci n'est pas une pipe.






Ceci dit, imaginons que ce soit dans le Jura suisse, hein ? Le Jura, c'est l&#224; o&#249; il y a le bois dont on fait les pipes, non ?
SM, toi qui est jurassien, une pipe, &#231;a vaut un site ?

Pour moi, c'est non.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Novembre 2006)

Franchement, on devrait pas fermer ce gnre de sujets, ils sont tellement bien... 
Puis comme j'occupe une chaise au coll&#232;ge je peux pas les voir...


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

> MBP re&#231;u, &#231;a vous en bouche un coin !



&#231;a vaut plus rien ces MBP


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Novembre 2006)

[mode Alem] Les messages priv&#233;s, &#231;a existe[/mode Alem]


----------



## rezba (23 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Façon puzzle  : un orteil par ci, une oreille par là, je vous laisse imaginer la suite



Didier Carré fait ça très bien. Très très bien. Mais il a déja un site.


----------



## PawBroon (23 Novembre 2006)

Notre ami qui est toujours à la recherche de licences Adobe tombées du camion teste de nouveau les limites de la modération à la MacGé.*
Ici* donc dans un thread en voie de disparition.

Peut être un chouille OT vu que le padlock n'est pas encore apparu mais c'est surement une question de secondes maintenant...


----------



## garfield (23 Novembre 2006)

C'est vrai qu'il est tenace celui-là...  Quelle sera sa prochaine explication pour justifier qu'il a un logiciel qu'il n'arrive pas à installer?


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Novembre 2006)

Il va nous dire qu'il a achet&#233; le logiciel, mais que son chien &#224; bouff&#233; les DVDs et licences, alors si quelqu'un de sympa peux lui envoyer par mail...


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

MP envoyé ..  

C'est comme ceux qui achètent un programme et qui ensuite le revendent une fois le logiciel installé et la clé de licence copiée .. c'est une forme de logiciel "open paiement libre à remboursement programmé"


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_


Amok a dit:



Poster comme ca "chez" Alem, il faut vraiment &#234;tre nouveau ! 

Remarquez qu'il est tellement surpris devant tant d'impudence qu'il semble sans voix ! 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


banania hein ! 



Amok a dit:



			Vous savez que je commence a me faire du souci pour notre Alem ? il est pass&#233;, a lu le sujet, puis est reparti. Sans le transf&#233;rer, sans le fermer, sans &#233;crire "dites donc, si on postait des images ?",  rien.

 

EDIT. Non, c'est bon !  Il est revenu ! Je l'imagine bien se d&#233;tachant de l'&#233;cran, faisant quelques pas, puis subitement, sur un volte-face digne d'un super h&#233;ros, plonger sur le clavier en imaginant le bordel cr&#233;&#233; par un tel pr&#233;c&#233;dent. 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


r&#233;sultat, je me suis encore cass&#233; une canine... 





rezba a dit:



			Didier Carr&#233; fait &#231;a tr&#232;s bien. Tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien. Mais il a d&#233;ja un site.


Cliquez pour agrandir...


il a aussi un stand &#224; Bi&#232;vres... et si tu traines du c&#244;t&#233; de Parmentier, tu peux croiser Luba (ex-)Hegre de temps &#224; autre allant vers Goncourt... :rose:

et paf ! 

au fait, pourquoi j'ai d&#233;m&#233;nag&#233; moi ?!  
_


----------



## garfield (23 Novembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Il va nous dire qu'il a achet&#233; le logiciel, mais que son chien &#224; bouff&#233; les DVDs et licences, alors si quelqu'un de sympa peux lui envoyer par mail...



Ah le chien! Il m 'en a mang&#233; des travaux &#233;crits que je devais rendre &#224; l'&#233;cole!   

Du coup j'aime mieux les chats!


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_


Roberto Vendez a dit:



			Attends.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_


Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _T'as croisé Luba, toi ????
> _


_

oui, deux fois chez mon arabe en face... 


pourquoi ? 
_


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah yeah.
> 
> _Non rien c'est tout._
> 
> Et tu l'as reconnu simplement au visage ??



ça dépend, ... elle mesure combien ( en hauteur  ) Luba ?


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2006)

si elle fait plus de 1m80 je pense que c'est a autre chose qui l'a identifier  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> si elle fait plus de 1m80 je pense que c'est a autre chose qui l'a identifier  :rose:



T'en penses quoi Mackie? 

Mais heu Y a pas de la triche? :rose:


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_


macinside a dit:



			si elle fait plus de 1m80 je pense que c'est a autre chose qui l'a identifier  :rose:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


même si elle fait moins... (toi, tu ne connais pas Luba, normal, tu n'as pas fait partie du Cercle... )

_


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2006)

_Luba, Luba, mon petit ourson... _


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4064084 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> m&#234;me si elle fait moins... (toi, tu ne connais pas Luba, normal, tu n'as pas fait partie du Cercle... )
> 
> _



mais mais si voyons  :rose: *

*je parle de luba ... pas du cercle


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2006)

Attends que je t'envoie Frisquette en 5000 par 2440 px...


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

Ca va les nioubs ? Vous voulez de l'élan ?!


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> T'en penses quoi Mackie?
> 
> Mais heu&#8230; Y a pas de la triche? :rose:






			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4064084 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> m&#234;me si elle fait moins... (toi, tu ne connais pas Luba, normal, tu n'as pas fait partie du Cercle... )
> 
> _



j'oubliai la fiche technique

je la voyait pas si petite ... bon en m&#234;me temps je risque de finir vers parmentier, ... alors qui sait ...



Amok a dit:


> Ca va les nioubs ? Vous voulez de l'&#233;lan ?!



&#231;a doit pas &#234;tre mauvais


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

Oh ! Mackie !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ca va les nioubs ? Vous voulez de l'élan ?!


...y'a qu'à demander !!!!!!







ps : Désolé ... j'ai pas pu m'empêcher ............


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2006)

Bon restons dans le sujet... 

Celui l&#224; est pas mal...  Et dire que j'ai rat&#233; &#231;a... &#160;&#199;a fait DZOING&#169;... 

----------------> d&#233;j&#224; loin...


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon restons dans le sujet...
> 
> Celui là est pas mal...  Et dire que j'ai raté ça... *Ça fait DZOING©...
> 
> ----------------> déjà loin...



quel nioub


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2006)

L'ex femme de Hegre...


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> L'ex femme de Hegre...


_je l'ai dit plus haut... 
_


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2006)

Merci de me faire remarquer que j'ai lu les derniers posts trop vite.


----------



## macinside (24 Novembre 2006)

quel nioub ce rezba


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> quel nioub ce rezba



J'aime bien quand notre Mackie bien aimé cherche le baton !


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2006)

Il a de la chance, j'ai pas trop de temps, l&#224;. 
Mais son nom est sur ma liste.


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J'aime bien quand notre Mackie bien aimé cherche le baton !



Il est en manque ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

Faut l'aider.... passqu'il est vraiment "paum&#233; ", apparemment...... 




3 posts au compteur, 3 discussions ouvertes au mauvais endroit.....


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut l'aider.... passqu'il est vraiment "paumé ", apparemment......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah c'est aussi à ça que servent les modos ...


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

J'avoue qu'après l'échange posté à 14:06, voir ce post à 17:49 me laisse les bras ballants ...


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J'avoue qu'apr&#232;s l'&#233;change post&#233; &#224; 14:06, voir ce post &#224; 17:49 me laisse les bras ballants ...


T'as plus qu'&#224; d&#233;placer son troisi&#232;me post !..... 


:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2006)

Ben remarque, il a vu "bonjour", il s'est dit 'c'est l&#224;"! 
Il est fort le bougre, il a encore post&#233; &#224; c&#244;t&#233; mais on peut rien lui dire...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok, Pourquoi ne fais-tu pas comme backcat? Paf en premier, et explication _sommaire_ ensuite.

Et puis si tu fais comme &#231;a, on peut crier au scandale, au fachisme rampant et tout et tout. 
C'est quand m&#234;me 'achement mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Ah !

Ben merde ! Chuis d'accord dis donc 

J'vais m'prendre un cacheton tiens.  :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

c'est où que moi je dois poster pour avoir la connexion wi-fi sur ds et surtout trouver la clef waf (ou wap ou wach bref , une cléf a chihuahua) sur la livebox ?  






tapez pas, je vais voir les gemeurs moi


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Amok, Pourquoi ne fais-tu pas comme backcat. Paf en premier, et explication _sommaire_ ensuite.
> 
> Et puis si tu fais comme ça, on peut crier au scandale, au fachisme rampant et tout et tout.
> C'est quand même 'achement mieux.




Le jour où je te croise, toi, je commence par te coller une grosse baffe, et ensuite je te fais un bisou dans le cou !


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rateau:
> Contrairement à son collègue, Amok a la faiblesse de croire à l'évolution des espèces.
> :love:
> :love:



Des espèces de quoi ?!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Des espèces de quoi ?!


Sonnantes et tr&#233;buchantes. Compte Paypal&#169; sur demande


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> c'est où que moi je dois poster pour avoir la connexion wi-fi sur ds et surtout trouver la clef waf (ou wap ou wach bref , une cléf a chihuahua) sur la livebox ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as encore bu, Princesse ! 
Bon, viens me voir (n'oublies pas les cuissardes, surtout), je vais t'expliquer comment faire étinceller ta jolie borne !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le jour o&#249; je te croise, toi, je commence par te coller une grosse baffe, et ensuite je te fais un bisou dans le cou !


Eh! Oh! Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces familiarit&#233;s! 

Si tu t'approches de moi pour m'embrasser, je t'envoie DocEvil. 


S&#233;rieux.


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si tu t'approches de moi pour *t'*embrasser



Un peu troublé, quand même !


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Eh! Oh! Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces familiarit&#233;s!
> 
> Si tu t'approches de moi pour *m*'embrasser, je t'envoie DocEvil.
> 
> ...


&#192; d&#233;faut, il pourra toujours te coller un "_pain_" !!....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu as encore bu, Princesse !
> Bon, viens me voir (n'oublies pas les cuissardes, surtout), je vais t'expliquer comment faire étinceller ta jolie borne !



mais j'ai pas une borne, juste une livebox (qui vient d'atterrir chez moi il y a 2h environ) 
et une console ds que je balancerai plus que volentier avec fiston par la fenetre !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

CQFD Amok... Si c'est pas une borne, alors c'est au moins une borgne... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> mais j'ai pas une borne, juste une livebox (qui vient d'atterrir chez moi il y a 2h environ)
> et une console ds que je balancerai plus que volentier avec fiston par la fenetre !!!



Embrasse moi, oublions tout ! 

Je t'_offrira _des perles de pluie venues de pays o&#249; il ne pleut pas !


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4068853 a dit:
			
		

> CQFD Amok... Si c'est pas une borne, alors c'est au moins une borgne... :mouais:





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4068838 a dit:
			
		

> Fabuleux !
> 
> A archiver surtout ! Avec Stuffit si possible.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4068400 a dit:
			
		

> Ben si ! il l'avait créé ! Après il nous a demandé quoi en faire, et on a répondu comme toi : "Vire la .plist"... Faudrait savoir


T'es en forme, aujourd'hui, dis donc !!........


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> T'es en forme, aujourd'hui, dis donc !!........


Bizarrement, non...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Novembre 2006)

Celui l&#224; aussi est pas mal  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Celui l&#224; aussi est pas mal  :rateau:


Ca y est...
On le perd!! On le perd!!!


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Celui là aussi est pas mal  :rateau:



Qui le banni ?


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Qui le banni ?



Je vais proposer à Benji de coller son père modo !


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je vais proposer &#224; Benji de coller son p&#232;re modo !



Faut lui reprendre son MBP au gamin...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je vais proposer à Benji de coller son père modo !





Ouai ben modo à ta place dans ce cas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Celui là aussi est pas mal  :rateau:


Ce fil se mord la queue.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> au fachisme rampant



Rampant ?


----------



## Picouto (2 Décembre 2006)

Si vous avez un moment, passez le rassurer sur son investissement !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

chéééériiii, ramène la masse, faut que mette une pointe de vitrier.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Décembre 2006)

La vraie question est :

Quelle machine va t'il acheter pour avoir 8 sessions lancées avec CoD2 tout à fond lancé sur chacune d'entre elle si un macpro tient pas iWeb ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> La vraie question est :
> 
> Quelle machine va t'il acheter pour avoir 8 sessions lancées avec CoD2 tout à fond lancé sur chacune d'entre elle si un macpro tient pas iWeb ? :mouais:



bah, c'est le minimum quand on sait pas nager et qu'on veut être sur que la virgule va continuer à flotter. 

Et encore, on lui a pas dit qu'avec le machepro à otofulgure, le risque c'est que ça tienne pas la distance. Enfin, chacun fait comme il veut.


----------



## tinibook (3 Décembre 2006)

Pff, il a quand même "oublié" le Cinema 30" dans sa config...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Décembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Pff, il a quand même "oublié" le Cinema 30" dans sa config...



Je dirais plutôt *les* cinema 30"


----------



## Grug (4 Décembre 2006)

&#231;a arrive &#224; tout le monde


----------



## katelijn (4 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ça arrive à tout le monde



Salopard!


----------



## Amok (4 Décembre 2006)

Ces nioubs... Ca craint.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Décembre 2006)

Hin hin! 

Ca ouvre un sujet pour un oui, pour un non.


----------



## tirhum (4 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ces nioubs... Ca craint.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hin hin!


Quelle bande de "_rats_" !!


----------



## katelijn (4 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hin hin!
> 
> Ca ouvre un sujet pour un oui, pour un non.



Au lieu de ricaner bêtement, tu ferais bien d'en ouvrir un toi 
J'ai fini la visite des caves!


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> ça arrive à tout le monde



Ca semble contagieux... 

...une charmante demoiselle qui s'expose dans Portfolio a eu la même mésaventure y'a deux semaines.


----------



## elKBron (8 Décembre 2006)

a partir du message 19 ca me plait bien  jeunesse folle qui s enflamme pour un rien...


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2006)

C'est marrant, ça ressemble au ressac...  

...elle s'en va, puis revient.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Décembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> a partir du message 19 ca me plait bien  jeunesse folle qui s enflamme pour un rien...


Je suis déçu, elle ne semble pas aimer le cassoulet...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je suis déçu, elle ne semble pas aimer le cassoulet...


Avec les jeunes, y'a plus que le fast-food qui fonctionne.


----------



## two (9 Décembre 2006)

fast-flood tu veux dire...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> fast-flood tu veux dire...


Pour le coup c'est toi qui donne le meilleur exemple... La poutre, la paille, tout &#231;a...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> La poutre, la paille, tout ça...


Dis, ça ne t'emmerde pas trop de me piquer mes phrases célèbres ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dis, ça ne t'emmerde pas trop de me piquer mes phrases célèbres ?


Imposteur. 

M&#233;didon, le cassoulet, t'aimes bien, toi par contre, non?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Décembre 2006)

_mouais&#8230; soigne moi d&#8217;abord ce mauvais orthographe et r&#233;fl&#233;chis un ch&#8217;touille (non pas la chtouille) plus avant de d&#233;poser tes contributions


_


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> fast-flood



Bien trouv&#233;


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2006)

Ah ?!.....


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah ?!.....



Elle a de la suite dans les idées.


----------



## Melounette (11 Décembre 2006)

Elle est sympa la nouvelle. Pas eu le temps de tester en live, mais fort prometteuse.
Au moins elle nous secoue un peu les verts, ils commençaient à s'assagir non ?:rateau: Ah et pis ça c'est de la répartie hein.
Y a encore un de ses sujets ouverts que je tâte ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Va voir au Bar : fil Miss France


----------



## Melounette (11 Décembre 2006)

Ayé.mmmmh, c'est bon de se laisser à flooder après des mois d'abstinence.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

C'est moi la nouvelle dont vous parlez... ???

Je m'incruste on m'a vir&#233; de Miss France... J'ai plus le droit d'entrer!

Quelques probl&#234;mes avec le chat...


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ayé.mmmmh, c'est bon de se laisser à flooder après des mois d'abstinence.:rateau:




Ouf  J'ai cru que t'étais devenue une vraie centriste..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> C'est moi la nouvelle dont vous parlez... ???
> 
> Je m'incruste on m'a vir&#233; de Miss France... J'ai plus le droit d'entrer!
> 
> Quelques probl&#234;mes avec le chat...


T'as voulu voir ce que c'&#233;tait le bar ? Viens pas t'plaindre.


----------



## Melounette (12 Décembre 2006)

ln_mimil a dit:


> C'est moi la nouvelle dont vous parlez... ???
> 
> Je m'incruste on m'a viré de Miss France... J'ai plus le droit d'entrer!
> 
> Quelques problêmes avec le chat...


Oui bin l'est bien gentil sur ce coup le minou (la magie de noël pitètre), alors je serais toi, je pousserais pas plus. Tu verrais comment il règle leur compte aux aut'.:affraid: Des fois presque tu détournes le regard et tu prends en pitié la victime. Des fois je m'imprime ces posts en vert, je le les relis les soirs d'Halloween.
Faut savoir doser poulette et pas tout brûler d'un coup.
(Elle peut pitètre recevoir les mp maintenant ?)



mado a dit:


> Ouf  J'ai cru que t'étais devenue une vraie centriste..


Meuhââââh ? Centriste ?
Jamais !\o/

Mais je me concentrais sur autre chose. J'm'en referais bien une tartine ceci dit de combat de gueuzesses au château.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> J'm'en referais bien une tartine ceci dit de combat de gueuzesses au château.



Putain ouais ça manque ...


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2006)

Y'a du catch f&#233;minin au ch&#226;teau??   

...Et y'a un peu de boue au moins?


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2006)

Je crois que j'en tiens un qui me semble prometteur....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Je crois que j'en tiens un qui me semble prometteur....



Faut oser, il la fait


----------



## katelijn (14 Décembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Je crois que j'en tiens un qui me semble prometteur....





odré a dit:


> Faut oser, il la fait



C'était beau, énorme et magnifique !!! :love: 
Je l'ai mis dans les amis, je ne veux rien rater les prochains jours!


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Décembre 2006)

On peut dire que ce n'est pas triste les forums techniques, faut voir parfois ce qu'on y trouve


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2006)

r e m y a dit:


> Je crois que j'en tiens un qui me semble prometteur....



Merci!  :love:



Mais je n'ai un gout de chiottes que quand je bois du Get 27 (ou du Canard WC je sais plus), si non c'est plutot pomme-banane.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2006)

Un autre. C'est no&#235;l en ce moment.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un autre. C'est noël en ce moment.


C sur.


----------



## Stargazer (14 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un autre. C'est noël en ce moment.



Merci mademoiselle


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Merci mademoiselle



Non : ma2moizel. :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un autre. C'est noël en ce moment.


Qu'est-ce que je disais...  y a vraiment la crème de la crème parfois quand on a de la chance :love:

mais le faites pas trop fuire quand même hein le petit (ou pas trop vite alors):bebe: nous  on aimerait bien connaître la suite :rose:


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2006)

Y'a pas &#224; dire.... la campagne Switch c'est vraiment du grand bonheur! 

On ne remerciera jamais assez Steve pour ces instants magiques (sans oublier Billou pour son IMMENSE contribution)!


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Décembre 2006)

Tous ces nioubes qui achetent des Macs... :love:


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Tous ces nioubes qui achetent des Macs... :love:


 
POur sûr c'est un joli Noël cette année!!!  Un grand cru!


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2006)

pr&#233;parons nous &#224; recevoir une avalnche de demandes de conseils &#224; la rentr&#233;e...
 :affraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2006)

Vivement le mois de janvier!


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Vivement le mois de janvier!


 
Va falloir renforcer les serveurs de MacG.... la saturation guette!


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Décembre 2006)

Il va falloir former un comite d'accueil special nioubs de Noel


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Il va falloir former un comite d'accueil special nioubs de Noel



Qui fait un logo "Welcome to the nioube " pour ajouter dans les signatures ?

je n'ai pas le temps ce week end et tu as surement la patte plus artistique que la mienne.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2006)

&#171; guantananioube &#187;


----------



## benjamin (15 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> préparons nous à recevoir une avalnche de demandes de conseils à la rentrée...
> :affraid:





r e m y a dit:


> Va falloir renforcer les serveurs de MacG.... la saturation guette!



Et pourtant, on a été particulièrement prévenants, en déportant les nioubes de l'iPod sur un autre forum.


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Et pourtant, on a &#233;t&#233; particuli&#232;rement pr&#233;venants, en d&#233;portant les nioubes de l'iPod sur un autre forum.



Ceux qui comprennent pas comment marche la molette ? 

"Bonjour, heu, quand je suis sur mon scoot,  j'arrive pas &#224; tourner la molette de mon iPod avec mes moufles ? Pouvez m'aider, sioup ?"


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Décembre 2006)

Je crois que quelqu'un cherche un ban par l&#224; 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=160845#post4092139


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Celui là est pas mal non plus ...
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=160834


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Décembre 2006)

Des nioubes comme s'il en pleuvait...


----------



## benjamin (15 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Celui là est pas mal non plus ...
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=160834


Ce style parfaitement travaill&#233; ne me semble pas inconnu.


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Décembre 2006)

Sortez l'abrasif


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Décembre 2006)

Tsss, tsss, restons gentils et accueillants


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Décembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Ce style parfaitement travaill&#233; ne me semble pas inconnu.


Il me semble que Mackie a fait quelques progr&#232;s


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Décembre 2006)

En meme temps avec un correcteur d'orthographe integre dans Safari, on n'a pas beaucoup d'excuses


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Ce style parfaitement travaillé ne me semble pas inconnu.



Superbe mise en page mais ne sait pas utiliser google ... :mouais:


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Je crois que quelqu'un cherche un ban par l&#224;
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=160845#post4092139


 Y'a pas de ban pour les non-inscrits... 



benjamin a dit:


> Ce style parfaitement travaill&#233; ne me semble pas inconnu.



Ah, l&#224;, c'est pas moi, promis jur&#233; ! J'acheterais jamais un macbook!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, ils ont posté ce matin,
on n'y comprend rien,
c'est les faaaaaak-euh,
les faaaaaak-euh !


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah, là, c'est pas moi, promis juré ! J'acheterais jamais un macbook!


Ca tombe bien je vends mon MacBook Pro :king:


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2006)

Celui qui est pass&#233; entre les mains de l'escroc ??


----------



## Melounette (15 Décembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Ce style parfaitement travaillé ne me semble pas inconnu.


Ah mède, c'est un troll ? Je me suis fait eu.:rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Décembre 2006)

Oui mais qui revient tel un boomerang sur un aborig&#232;ne


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Oui mais qui revient tel un boomerang sur un aborigène



Ah bah merde c'est qui ?  pfffffffff


----------



## Melounette (15 Décembre 2006)

Oh bin moi quand je sais pas, j'accuse Reineman direct, en général, je tombe pas loin.


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Décembre 2006)

Il y a b00 aussi


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Oh bin moi quand je sais pas, j'accuse Reineman direct, en général, je tombe pas loin.




rezba est reineman?


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> rezba est reineman?



Ah non ! C'est un r&#244;le qu'on joue &#224; plusieurs. Y'a la grib, al&#232;m, bengilli et moi.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah non ! C'est un rôle qu'on joue à plusieurs. Y'a la grib, alèm, bengilli et moi.



Y'a des enc***** de bébé mouche moi je vous le dis :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Y'a des enc***** de bébé mouche moi je vous le dis :mouais:



Brigitte Bardot  ne va pas aimer ça.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Brigitte Bardot  ne va pas aimer ça.


On mettra de la cr&#232;me, elle s'en remettra !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> préparons nous à recevoir une avalnche de demandes de conseils à la rentrée...
> :affraid:


Et une avalanche de messages écrits façon SMS :afraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Et une avalanche de messages écrits façon SMS :afraid:


Faut bannir Rezba yaura pus de probl&#232;me.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Faut bannir Rezba yaura pus de probl&#232;me.


Et Pascal 77 aussi. 


Pourquoi? Comme &#231;a.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et Pascal 77 aussi.
> 
> 
> Pourquoi? Comme ça.


Ah non ! Je proteste énergiquement ! Qui nous fera des jeux de mots à 2 balles si on le bannit ?


----------



## rezba (15 Décembre 2006)

Ah ouais.
Par contre, moi, tu t'en fous.
*
Benjamin, je veux redevenir modo !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah ouais.
> Par contre, moi, tu t'en fous.
> *
> Benjamin, je veux redevenir modo !!!*




ÇA Y EST BENJAMIN !!!! ON L'TIENT !!!
FERME LES PORTES !!!!!!!!​


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah ouais.
> Par contre, moi, tu t'en fous.
> *
> Benjamin, je veux redevenir modo !!!*



Ca n'empèche rien, y'a déjà eu des modos bannis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah ouais.
> Par contre, moi, tu t'en fous.
> *
> Benjamin, je veux redevenir modo !!!*


Mais non, mais non.


----------



## alèm (15 Décembre 2006)

_


rezba a dit:



			Ah non ! C'est un rôle qu'on joue à plusieurs. Y'a la grib, alèm, bengilli et moi. 

Cliquez pour agrandir...



bengilli a grossi ? je trouve que la combinaison flotte depuis quelques temps... 

n'empêche, t'as cité les pires trolleurs de macgé là ! 
_


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca n'empèche rien, y'a déjà eu des modos bannis



imax ?  a non c'est juste une légende pour faire peur aux pitit n'enfants


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> imax ?  a non c'est juste une légende pour faire peur aux pitit n'enfants



imax n'existe pas!


----------



## Grug (16 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> imax n'existe pas!


m&#234;me pas en tant que concept ?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Décembre 2006)

Une demoiselle assise &#224; la table d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> .
> *
> Benjamin, je veux redevenir modo !!!*


c fassil tu va dan té cookies de macgé é tu écri "modo" dedan


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> c fassil tu va dan t&#233; cookies de macg&#233; &#233; tu &#233;cri "modo" dedan


M**** ! Encore une victime de l'&#233;criture SMS. :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah ouais.
> Par contre, moi, tu t'en fous.
> *
> Benjamin, je veux redevenir modo !!!*


Il est encore là lui?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il est encore l&#224; lui?


Ben oui, vu que BackCat et les autres mod&#233;rateurs l'ont enferm&#233; dedans.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2006)

Vista sera un retour vers le futur ou ne sera pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vista sera un retour vers le futur ou ne sera pas


Windows XP tient sur une disquette. C'est dingue ça.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Surtout, ne loupez pas ça !!

On s'y amuse comme des petits fous !!

Bonnes Fêtes !!


----------



## Picouto (25 Décembre 2006)

:sleep:​


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Décembre 2006)

Picouto a dit:


> :sleep:​



Mais non, mais non, c'est extra !!


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2007)

J'en tiens un l&#224; je crois.... le premier de l'ann&#233;e! ca s'arrose!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2007)

Premier pour toi ! En ce qui me concerne, t'es &#224; la bourre. Mais bon, &#224; ta d&#233;charge, je partage peu


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4112811 a dit:
			
		

> Premier pour toi ! En ce qui me concerne, t'es &#224; la bourre. ...


Ben ouais, mais faut dire qu'hier j'ai dormi jusqu'&#224; au moins 15h30 du matin!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2007)

Dans le fil "postez vos plus belle photos" je vous recommande la r&#233;action d'Odr&#233; &#224; la suite de la photo du soleil.

Attention, sphincters sensibles s'abstenir!


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Attention, sphincters sensibles s'abstenir!



Ca restera dans les annales...   

C'est marrant, j'étais sûr que ce post se retrouverait cité ici.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)

Génial .. je ne me moque pas


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dans le fil "postez vos plus belle photos" je vous recommande la réaction d'Odré à la suite de la photo du soleil.
> 
> Attention, sphincters sensibles s'abstenir!


Exceptionnel, sidéral.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Mais c'est une très belle photo je vois pas du tout de quoi vous parler !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Tu sais, les copies d'&#233;cran tout &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2007)

En meme temps c'est logique, le soleil est beaucoup moins lumineux la nuit que le jour. C'est pour &#231;a qu'il faut un long temps de pause.



   





(j'en peux plus    )


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2007)

&#192; quand, l'envoi d'autruche dans l'espace ?!.....


----------



## Picouto (3 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> À quand, l'envoi d'autruche dans l'espace ?!.....


Pour la prochaine pleine lune ...








... en plein jour


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

On &#233;tait pas dans "Postez vos plus belles conneries" ? 
Ben moi je vous conseille le post du monsieur d'apr&#232;s aussi ... comme quoi 

Pas Picouto : twingocerise.


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Pour la prochaine pleine lune ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... 

&#199;a fait le tour du bar.... mais cela ira-t-il jusqu'aux forums techniques ?!.... 


:style:


On prend des paris ?!.....


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> À quand, l'envoi d'autruche dans l'espace ?!.....



Aucun interet on y a déja envoyé des paraméties dont le QI était largement supérieur.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> On était pas dans "Postez vos plus belles conneries" ?
> Ben moi je vous conseille le post du monsieur d'après aussi ... comme quoi



Qui lui dit "à la corbeille"?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Si vous êtes pas sympas, je vous dirais pas comment j'ai appris ce que voulais dire "sphincter" - ce n'est pas du tout une anecdote sexuelle -


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Pas sexuel ?


C'est bon les gars, on peut continuer. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

C'est jpmiss qui m'y a fait repenser.

Nous parlions d'Egypte et de pharaons en famille. Et puis j'ai sorti comme ça : "Ah oui comme le sphincter d'Egypte" ...

Un jour je compilerais tout ça dans un livre


----------



## Nexka (3 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai les gars que vous êtes pas gentil avec la pauvre Odre  

Mais c'est vrai aussi que là Odre tu as fait fort   J'en pleure de rire, merci


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2007)

C'est &#233;norme!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

A sa d&#233;charge, l'Egypte c'est un ptit peu quand m&#234;me le trou du cul du monde, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Et non. Tentaculaire n'est pas une tente aux c&#244;t&#233;s rectangles&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

J'en raffolais Roberto et des fois je me pisse dessus en lisant des textes compliqu&#233;s, mais ce serait trop long a expliquer aux autres qui me regardent &#233;berlu&#233;s. 

Edit : tentaculaire, c'est un outil pour cacluler l'aire du fondement de ma tante.
Polygones : c'est une machine qui ponce les angles des enfants de lyon dans le sens du poil.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Peut être pas ici mais je vais ouvrir un sujet !!!!!!!!!   

Tatatatatintin

En même temps, des comiques l'ont déjà fait ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Tatatata*tintin*




Ouiiii ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2007)

Attachez vos ceintures ! 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4114196&postcount=50

J'en mets une copie au cas ou 



Garde la plut&#244;t dans un coin  Le probl&#232;me principal de cette connerie c'est qu'il y a effectivement des gosses sur le forums 

_Ah pasque tu crois que je garde ce genre de chose ? _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est jpmiss qui m'y a fait repenser.
> 
> Nous parlions d'Egypte et de pharaons en famille. Et puis j'ai sorti comme ça : "Ah oui comme le sphincter d'Egypte" ...
> 
> *Un jour je compilerais tout ça dans un livre*



Morandini va adorer...   

le "sphincter d'Egypte", c'est pas le truc à coté des pipyramides ??  :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Attachez vos ceintures ! ...



 ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

Ah ben elle te passe de la pommade là supermoquette, c'est pas un appel du pied mais un coup de pied au c.., à moins qu'elle marche sur ces lassets avant ...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2007)

Oh mais qu'elle me passe la pommade ! j'en suis presque fier vu la chose ...


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2007)

rien..... 







La mouette a dit:


> Lui faire de la "pub." n'est pas franchement une bonne id&#233;e


J'le pensais pas comme &#231;a, mais bon...


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2007)

Lui faire de la "pub." n'est pas franchement une bonne idée


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2007)

Une question existentielle... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=163375

faut pas le rater, c'est pour la bonne cause.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Parfois je me demande ce que rejette les ventilateurs de ces vieux Mac ...


----------



## katelijn (10 Janvier 2007)

Une bonne âme est demandé à l'accueil


----------



## da capo (10 Janvier 2007)

ils s'en chargent&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2007)

Quand je pense qu'on a attendu l'iPhone alors qu'on avait déjà un téléphone signé Apple.


----------



## fredintosh (20 Janvier 2007)

Avant de cliquer ici, pr&#233;parez du caf&#233; et de l'aspirine.


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'avoue, j'ai pas tout lu.
> On dirait Perceval dans sa taverne expliquant un jeu gallois !


 

j'ai cru également à une version modernisée de l'artichette


----------



## La mouette (24 Janvier 2007)

L'&#233;cran le plus cher de chez Apple en vente sur MacG&#233; 






http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=6836


----------



## r0m1 (24 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> L'écran le plus cher de chez Apple en vente sur MacGé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sûr qu'en plus avec le petit encart compartif des prix juste en dessous... il va avoir du mal à supporter la concurrence !!!


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de d&#233;vouvrir le fil, j'ai pass&#233; un bon moment a rire comme un bossu sur quelques topic


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> L'écran le plus cher de chez Apple en vente sur MacGé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est peut-être un modèle unique en or massif avec des diamants à l'intérieur


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> c'est peut-être un modèle unique en or massif avec des diamants à l'intérieur



certes, mais ça fait lourd autour du cou.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Janvier 2007)

On ne va pas assez souvent dans Switch et conseils d'achat.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2007)

C'est Nicogala qui va gueuler...
Tu lui ramènes du monde, comme ça, sans demander...


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Janvier 2007)

En m&#234;me temps, SJP &#224; une place d'honneur ici, avec ses questions existentielles...


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

A la MGZ aussi on en a des sympa


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4143486 a dit:
			
		

> A la MGZ aussi on en a des sympa


 ENORME!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4143486 a dit:
			
		

> A la MGZ aussi on en a des sympa


Ah ouais mais l&#224;&#8230; on pourrait laisser une redirection permanente !


----------



## Amok (24 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> On ne va pas assez souvent dans Switch et conseils d'achat.






StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'ai besoin du reflex pour photographier ma vie



:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Ouais.
Vertige abyssal.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Vous allez le vexer, ce garçon.
A force, il finira par ne pas les poster sur macgé ses photos, vous verrez.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous allez le vexer, ce garçon.



C'est là que ça devient vertigineux.
C'est que je crois bien que c'est déjà fait.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous allez le vexer, ce gar&#231;on.
> A force, il finira par ne pas les poster sur macg&#233; ses photos, vous verrez.


Ben quoi ? On n'a presque rien dit !

C'est vrai quoi, c'est aga&#231;ant. Faudrait que quelqu'un lui dise qu'on ne peut pas tout avoir dans la vie&#8230; Regarde, nous : on aimerait bien &#234;tre d&#233;barrass&#233; de son inconsistance et de son ind&#233;cision chroniques. M&#234;me que &#231;a fait longtemps et 4 pseudos que &#231;a dure ! Est-ce qu'on a eu ce qu'on voulait ?

*M&#234;me pas !*

Et on n'a m&#234;me pas le droit de se plaindre en plus.

Non, je vous le dis, la vie est dure et cruelle et ses choix, corn&#233;liens. 400D ou macbook, bordel !!! Moi j'esp&#232;re qu'il est suivi ce gar&#231;on. Sinc&#232;rement. &#199;a me redonnerait de l'espoir en tout cas


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est l&#224; que &#231;a devient vertigineux.
> C'est que je crois bien que c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4143665 a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? On n'a presque rien dit ! [etc.etc]



faites gaffe, le fil va bient&#244;t pouvoir pointer sur lui-m&#234;me


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4143665 a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? On n'a presque rien dit !
> 
> C'est vrai quoi, c'est aga&#231;ant. Faudrait que quelqu'un lui dise qu'on ne peut pas tout avoir dans la vie&#8230; Regarde, nous : on aimerait bien &#234;tre d&#233;barrass&#233; de son inconsistance et de son ind&#233;cision chroniques. M&#234;me que &#231;a fait longtemps et 4 pseudos que &#231;a dure ! Est-ce qu'on a eu ce qu'on voulait ?
> 
> ...


Vous vous marrez, mais c'est &#233;vident tous les jours.
Tenez, moi aussi j'ai h&#233;sit&#233; hier soir. 
Kwak ou Duvel? Ne sachant que choisir, j'ai bu les 2.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Gosse de riche tiens ! On voit bien que c'est facile pour toi !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4143690 a dit:
			
		

> Gosse de riche tiens ! On voit bien que c'est facile pour toi !


T'as oubli&#233; le &#169; sur le smiley.


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Janvier 2007)

Ben j'aurais pris deux kwak


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Ben voil&#224;. On pourra pas dire que je ne me mets pas &#224; sa place !


----------



## Lila (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4143690 a dit:
			
		

> Gosse de riche tiens !



.... en qu&#233;b&#233;cois "gosses" &#231;a veut bien dire autre choses aussi non ?

..."gosses en or" t'aurais pu dire aussi ..tabarnac'

...oui je me retire !


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> .... en québécois "gosses" ça veut bien dire autre choses aussi non ?
> 
> ..."gosses en or" t'aurais pu dire aussi ..tabarnac'
> 
> ...oui je me retire !


 

Et en plus tu te retires... C'est pas très joli joli de finir pas une faciale


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Para&#238;t que &#231;a donne bon teint&#8230; Et puis &#231;a co&#251;te quand m&#234;me moins cher qu'un sac de pl&#226;tre de chez L'Oreal&#8482;


----------



## Lila (24 Janvier 2007)

...oui mais ca pègue !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

Sais pas, jamais essay&#233;


----------



## jpmiss (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4143665 a dit:
			
		

> Non, je vous le dis, la vie est dure et cruelle et ses choix, cornéliens. 400D ou macbook, bordel !!!


Moi je pense qui'il vaut mieux qu'il prenne un  iMac.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je pense qui'il vaut mieux qu'il prenne un  iMac.



Ça n'engage que toi !


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je pense qui'il vaut mieux qu'il prenne un iMac.


 
Ipod shuffle plutôt.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je pense qui'il vaut mieux qu'il prenne un  iMac.


Non.
Un macbook - pour photographier sa vie avec la iSight int&#233;gr&#233;e !
(et hop, d'une pierre deux coups - il est pas malin le ponkounet?)


----------



## r e m y (24 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je pense qui'il vaut mieux qu'il prenne un iMac.


 
Un Minitel ferait parfaitement l'affaire!


----------



## r e m y (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4143486 a dit:
			
		

> A la MGZ aussi on en a des sympa


 
Je dois dire que j'ai failli décrocher avant d'être arrivé à la chute finale..... 
alors je conseille aux futurs lecteurs de s'accrocher un peu (c'est pas passionant passionant au début), car la chute finale est vraiment GRANDIOSE


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2007)

Vertigineuse même !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Janvier 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Un Minitel ferait parfaitement l'affaire!



Ils en font des jetables? 





r e m y a dit:


> Je dois dire que j'ai failli décrocher avant d'être arrivé à la chute finale.....
> alors je conseille aux futurs lecteurs de s'accrocher un peu (c'est pas passionant passionant au début), car la chute finale est vraiment GRANDIOSE



Ah ben je vais retourner voir parce que j'avais laissé tomber au bout de 3 posts en me disant que je devais pas comprendre l'humour de gamerz.


----------



## r e m y (24 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ben je vais retourner voir parce que j'avais laissé tomber au bout de 3 posts en me disant que je devais pas comprendre l'humour de gamerz.


 

et ne triche pas!

Lis bien tous les posts, car si tu vas trop vite à la fin, j'ai peur que la chute perde en intensité....


----------



## jpmiss (24 Janvier 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> et ne triche pas!
> 
> Lis bien tous les posts, car si tu vas trop vite à la fin, j'ai peur que la chute perde en intensité....



Ah nan pas du tout, le post de BackCat est effectivement hillarant.


:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4143665 a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? On n'a presque rien dit !
> 
> C'est vrai quoi, c'est aga&#231;ant. Faudrait que quelqu'un lui dise qu'on ne peut pas tout avoir dans la vie&#8230; Regarde, nous : on aimerait bien &#234;tre d&#233;barrass&#233; de son inconsistance et de son ind&#233;cision chroniques. M&#234;me que &#231;a fait longtemps et 4 pseudos que &#231;a dure ! Est-ce qu'on a eu ce qu'on voulait ?
> 
> ...


Un lavage de cerveau...
Et une reprogrammation ?!... 


:style:

 BlackCat...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2007)

Vous me fa&#238;tes bien marrer! Si il n'&#233;tait pas l&#224;, ainsi que de nombreux autres d'ailleurs, de qui se moquerait-on? Hein?!? De qui? 

Des photos de jpmiss ou d'Amok? 
De la prose de DocEvil? 
De la biens&#233;ance de SonnyBoy? 
Des puces de Bassman? 
Des dessins de TequilaOrange?

Je vous le dis, on serait pas dans la murde!


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2007)

Curr&#233;ment!

Ed a raison. 

D&#233;j&#224; que sans rennesman le bar n'a plus la m&#234;me saveur...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Curr&#233;ment!
> 
> Ed a raison.
> 
> D&#233;j&#224; que sans rennesman le bar n'a plus la m&#234;me saveur...


Suis-je b&#234;te! On a toujours Bobby &#224; disposition.


----------



## katelijn (24 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Currément!
> 
> Ed a raison.
> 
> Déjà que sans rennesman le bar n'a plus la même saveur...



La maquerelle de MacG   



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Suis-je bête! On a toujours Bobby à disposition.



La commère de MacG


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Vous me fa&#238;tes bien marrer! Si il n'&#233;tait pas l&#224;, ainsi que de nombreux autres d'ailleurs, de qui se moquerait-on? Hein?!? De qui?
> 
> Des photos de jpmiss ou d'Amok?
> De la prose de DocEvil?
> ...


Tant que je peux faire des dessins de .....  


bobbynountchak a dit:


> Curr&#233;ment!
> 
> Ed a raison.
> 
> D&#233;j&#224; que sans rennesman le bar n'a plus la m&#234;me saveur...


Ah, &#231;a ! t'es o&#249; reine ?!...  



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Suis-je b&#234;te! On a toujours Bobby &#224; disposition.


Ben vi... en attendant SJP... se disperse...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2007)

100 balles que &#231;a change dans 2 jours.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Partons pour la 12 charg&#233;e au brennec&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tu préfères de la 22 longue ou du 38 en téflon ?


Ah ouais mais non, j'y connais rien en vraies balles. Mon truc c'est plut&#244;t le flouze, le p&#232;ze, le bl&#233;.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Janvier 2007)

Et encore, s'il ne se plaignait qu'ici, mais il se repend sur d'autres fora...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Janvier 2007)

Sinon le "jeu" :mouais: a &#233;t&#233; lanc&#233; :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2007)

Il &#233;tait une fois ... Une temp&#234;te dans un verre d'eau ... :mouais:

Mais y a des chances d'y avoir des p&#233;pites !  

PS : Ah merde benji le rouge est d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233; !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Janvier 2007)

Va y avoir du monde dans le bar


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Punaise. Trop tard. J'y crois pas.


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4144402 a dit:
			
		

> Punaise. Trop tard. J'y crois pas.



dommage :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

A qui le dis-tu&#8230;


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4144418 a dit:
			
		

> A qui le dis-tu



Pas a moi en tout cas .....


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Janvier 2007)

Je sens qu'il y en qui va &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u: la partie est morte-n&#233;e :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2007)

Erf heureusement que les modos peuvent encore consulter les topics supprim&#233;s sinon je l'aurais pas vu. 

C'est dingue quand m&#234;me comme tout devient si vite un d&#251; sur la toile electronique... Pas que sur la toile d'ailleurs...

Dommage m&#234;me pas eu le temps de jouer avec ceux la, ca aurait pu etre dr&#244;le


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Allons allons...  Tout n'est pas perdu


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2007)

Tu crois que ca le fait si je d&#233;terre ce topic pour r&#233;pondre ?
Puisque manifestement ce qui pique c'est d'avoir ferm&#233; le jour ou ca ma lourd&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Bon, tant pis, &#231;a fait super chacal de dire &#231;a, mais :

oh oui, oh oui, oh oui, d&#233;terre !







Edit --
_dura BackCat sed BackCat_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Bah non  D&#233;terre pas.
Faut pas t'inqui&#233;ter, ils vont vite repasser


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4144612 a dit:
			
		

> Bah non  Déterre pas.
> Faut pas t'inquiéter, ils vont vite repasser


Benjamin !
On pourrait avoir la fonction "_abonnement_" avec certains posteurs ?!.... 
Comme il y a avec les discussions....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

J'ai une liste de signets &#224; te faire parvenir si tu veux&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Janvier 2007)

Bah mets les là...


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4144619 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une liste de signets &#224; te faire parvenir si tu veux&#8230;


On fait des &#233;changes ?!....  

Une contre un signet...  








&#201;dit :





Nephou a dit:


> Toi, tu es en train de r&#233;inventer l&#8217;expression &#8220;tomber des nus*&#8221;
> 
> 
> &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;
> *non c&#8217;est pas une faute c&#8217;est expr&#232;s


De quoi ?!.....


----------



## Nephou (25 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> On fait des échanges ?!....
> Une contre un signet...



Toi, tu es en train de réinventer lexpression tomber des nus*









*non cest pas une faute cest exprès


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> On fait des &#233;changes ?!....
> 
> Une contre un signet...


Cool ! J'ai 20 signets !!!!!


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2007)

Vous vous rappellez de Mediterranneo ?!.... 
Nan ?!....  

Un autre p'tit sujet, alors.... 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4144648 a dit:
			
		

> Cool ! J'ai 20 signets !!!!!


Tu fais cr&#233;dit ?!....
Ou alors une contre deux signets.... 
Oui, je marchande !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Janvier 2007)

Il passe de la "rencontre" au "g&#233;n&#233;raliste" et il arrive sur du X...

Il se foutrait un peu de notre gueule des fois?


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il passe de la "rencontre" au "g&#233;n&#233;raliste" et il arrive sur du X...
> 
> Il se foutrait un peu de notre gueule des fois?


T'as vu ses points "disco" ?!....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as vu ses points "disco" ?!....


Mieux que BillyBob!


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il passe de la "rencontre" au "généraliste" et il arrive sur du X...
> 
> Il se foutrait un peu de notre gueule des fois?



ben non, je le trouve d'une grande clarté, moi.
vous lui en voulez de quoi ? quand la condition humaine passe par le cul et la crotte, par la btie et le cul (comme si bien commenté dans un fil éponyme) je trouve normal qu'on essaie d'en vivre.

j'attends seulement qu'il vienne présenter son boulot dans "vos sites persos"


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> j'attends seulement qu'il vienne présenter son boulot dans "vos sites persos"


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il passe de la "rencontre" au "généraliste" et il arrive sur du X...
> 
> Il se foutrait un peu de notre gueule des fois?



justement si !

elle a l'air bien au courant la tortue :rateau:


----------



## Amok (25 Janvier 2007)

Vu l'historique des sujets qu'il a postés, de leur durée de vie et des réponses obtenues, je crois qu'en plus de rendre sourd nous pouvons affirmer que le X rend aveugle.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vu l'historique des sujets qu'il a postés, de leur durée de vie et des réponses obtenues, je crois qu'en plus de rendre sourd nous pouvons affirmer que le X rend aveugle.


Pardon? 
Je vois pas du tout ce que tu veux dire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Janvier 2007)

EDIT :

Ah merde!!
Grill&#233; par butagaz!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pardon?


Mouahahaha!


edit : je vois pas du tout le rapport avec Butagaz, mais alors l&#224;, pas du tout???


----------



## Stargazer (25 Janvier 2007)

Une histoire de truffe sans doute !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Alors c'était pas Butagaz ?
Un petit bonhomme tout bleu avec le haut de a tête en flamèche, comme Ed, dans les années 80 ?
Ca ne dit rien à personne ?


----------



## Stargazer (25 Janvier 2007)

Ca me dit quelque chose ... Mais c'&#233;tait pas une t&#234;te en forme de goutte d'eau ..?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ca me dit quelque chose ... Mais c'était pas une tête en forme de goutte d'eau ..?


Un peu, oui, mais il me semblait que ça symbolisait une flamme dûe au gaz - Butagaz...
Bon, c'est complètement hors sujet, j'arrête.

Mais si quelqu'un sait, je suis prenneur - quitte à me moquer de Ed, autant que ce soit sur une base cohérente!


----------



## Picouto (25 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un peu, oui, mais il me semblait que ça symbolisait une flamme dûe au gaz - Butagaz...
> Bon, c'est complètement hors sujet, j'arrête.
> 
> Mais si quelqu'un sait, je suis prenneur - quitte à me moquer de Ed, autant que ce soit sur une base cohérente!


y a bien ça 




Méthanie ​


----------



## r0m1 (25 Janvier 2007)

En paraphrasant: Les voies de l'humour de Bobby sont de temps à autre impénétrables...
 :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Janvier 2007)

Pas que de temps &#224; autres


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Janvier 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pas que de temps &#224; autres


A ton &#226;ge c'est normal.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un peu, oui, mais il me semblait que ça symbolisait une flamme dûe au gaz - Butagaz...
> Bon, c'est complètement hors sujet, j'arrête.
> 
> Mais si quelqu'un sait, je suis prenneur - quitte à me moquer de Ed, autant que ce soit sur une base cohérente!


Bon, je change demain.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> A ton âge c'est normal.



Voui, j'ai du temps avant de devenir vieux, sénile et pustuleux


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Voui, j'ai du temps avant de devenir vieux, sénile et pustuleux


Pustuleux? T'es pas en plein dedans?


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pustuleux? T'es pas en plein dedans?


Aaaaaah?
Un point &#224; ma droite, service pour le nabot.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Les voies de l'humour de Bobby sont de temps à autre impénétrables...
> :mouais:



A ce qu'il parait c'est bien les seules.


:rateau:


----------



## Lila (25 Janvier 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Voui, j'ai du temps avant de devenir vieux, sénile et pustuleux




...tu fais quand même pas allusion à ton parrain en disant ça ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pustuleux? T'es pas en plein dedans?




Correction.

J'ai mit pustuleux, pas boutonneux, et même si j'avais mit boutonneux je suis de très loin un de ceux qui s'en tirent le mieux à ce niveau à mon âge.


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2007)

&#231;a viendra &#231;a viendra :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (25 Janvier 2007)

Et quand &#231;a vient tard, c'est encore pire, &#231;a dure plus longtemps.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et quand ça vient tard, c'est encore pire, ça dure plus longtemps.




Faut pas forcément prendre bobby pour exemple...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ça viendra ça viendra :rateau:



En même temps que les poils au kiki et que les cartes de France dans le lit.


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> que les cartes de France dans le lit.



j'ai pas encore les cartes de france :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai pas encore les cartes de france :rateau:



Ca viendra, ca viendra...   :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (25 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps que les poils au kiki et que les cartes de France dans le lit.


Et beaucoup plus tard, c'est incontinent dans le lit.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et beaucoup plus tard, c'est incontinent dans le lit.


Vous &#234;tes vraiment s&#251;rs que c'est pas un sale virus qu'il a chop&#233; le Pascal77? Genre qu'il refilerait en douce &#224; d'autres?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous êtes vraiment sûrs que c'est pas un sale virus qu'il a chopé le Pascal77? Genre qu'il refilerait en douce à d'autres?



j'sais pas, moi j'ai mis une capote.


----------



## fredintosh (25 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> j'sais pas, moi j'ai mis une capote.



Un tue-l'humour...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

allo Vermot, passes moi Al Manak.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2007)

Va falloire mettre du produit, y'en a partout de ces trucs l&#224;..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2007)

Pardi... Ils ont tous bu dans le même verre que Pascal77...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vous êtes vraiment sûrs que c'est pas un sale virus qu'il a chopé le Pascal77? Genre qu'il refilerait en douce à d'autres?




C'est pas dur de deviner que t'étais en 1ère ligne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2007)

C'est quoi cet avatar tout bâtard que tu as, mon Tintin?...


----------



## Nephou (26 Janvier 2007)

_Si y'a bien un truc qui capote c'est ce fil : de d&#233;lateur &#224; d&#233;l&#233;t&#232;re il n&#8217;y a qu&#8217;un pas qui semble &#234;tre franchi.


_


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2007)

Ca serait pas un des persos de Brisby ?

En tout cas il est moche


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4146061 a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait pas un des persos de Brisby ?
> 
> En tout cas il est moche




c'est pas l'une des souris dans cendrillon ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pas l'une des souris dans cendrillon ?




Winneur !  

GusGus !


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Winneur !
> 
> GusGus !



ça doit être des résidus de la petite enfance :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Janvier 2007)

Nan, les r&#233;sidus des gars de ma classe


----------



## Lila (26 Janvier 2007)

....beuuuurk :sick:


----------



## Nephou (26 Janvier 2007)

Lila a dit:


> ....beuuuurk :sick:



et c&#8217;est sur cette intervention que nous cl&#244;turons le d&#233;bat (comme dirait Casanova)   


&#233;dit :



*&#8220;PAF!&#8221;*


----------

